# Ready for round two... Bring it!!!



## seoj

So AF arrived in full force this AM- boo!!! BUT, I feel positive about our chances this month. Something just feel "right" about having a Nov baby ;) 11-11 hehe. 

Anyone else starting a new cycle and want to buddy up? 

Wishing you all loads of baby dust!!!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. V

11-11-2011 would be a great birthday!

Holding thumbs for you!


----------



## hollyw79

:happydance: 200% rooting for you my dear! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sorry AF got you :hugs:

I'm going for my second IUI this cycle too if you want to buddy up. I'm a little ahead of you but am on a really long medication plan so it will still be another 9-10 days at least before I ovulate (if the meds work). 

I think an 11-11-11 baby would be fun too! DH's birthday is close to then too so it would be a great present for him :) 
Bring on the baby Scoripos :happydance:

congrats on your BFP hollyw79 - seeing successful IUIs gives me hope

sending lots of :dust: all around


----------



## hollyw79

Thanks Mrs. Bear! Now it's both of your turns!! :)


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear said:


> Sorry AF got you :hugs:
> 
> I'm going for my second IUI this cycle too if you want to buddy up. I'm a little ahead of you but am on a really long medication plan so it will still be another 9-10 days at least before I ovulate (if the meds work).
> 
> I think an 11-11-11 baby would be fun too! DH's birthday is close to then too so it would be a great present for him :)
> Bring on the baby Scoripos :happydance:
> 
> congrats on your BFP hollyw79 - seeing successful IUIs gives me hope
> 
> sending lots of :dust: all around

I'd love to buddy up... it's nice to track progress with someone going through the same thing ;) It was great news that Holly got her BFP the 1st cycle too!!! Certainly give us hope! 

I just had my CD2 scan (to make sure I didn't develop any cysts from taking the clomid- and all was good)- didn't have as many follicles maturing as last months though? Bummer. BUT- just takes that one good eggie!!! 

Best of luck to you hun... feel free to send me messages! Fingers crossed for us both this cycle!!


----------



## seoj

hollyw79 said:


> Thanks Mrs. Bear! Now it's both of your turns!! :)

Love TheBump.com ticker... so cute to compare your lil bean to food! haha. I'm so gonna put that one on my signature when I get my BFP!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Thanks :) Brock thinks its cute too.. he said, should I call our baby Johnny?? :haha: 

:dust::dust: for you!


----------



## seoj

hollyw79 said:


> Thanks :) Brock thinks its cute too.. he said, should I call our baby Johnny?? :haha:
> 
> :dust::dust: for you!

haha- nice! Thanks for the baby dust... :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

hollyw79 said:


> Thanks Mrs. Bear! Now it's both of your turns!! :)

Hope you're right [-o&lt;


----------



## Mrs. Bear

seoj said:


> I'd love to buddy up... it's nice to track progress with someone going through the same thing ;) It was great news that Holly got her BFP the 1st cycle too!!! Certainly give us hope!
> 
> I just had my CD2 scan (to make sure I didn't develop any cysts from taking the clomid- and all was good)- didn't have as many follicles maturing as last months though? Bummer. BUT- just takes that one good eggie!!!
> 
> Best of luck to you hun... feel free to send me messages! Fingers crossed for us both this cycle!!

I know what you mean, it is such a difference to be able to go through it with someone who understands all that you have to go through. 

Glad you didn't have any cysts, I hate it when they put me on the pill while waiting for one to go away - it seems so wrong to do that while ttc. 

How do they know if you have any follicles on CD2? I get my baseline then to check for cyst but they don't look for follicles til mid cycle after I take the ovulation meds. Are you on clomid again this cycle? I started with clomid 3-7 and am on femera 10-14 right now. I go in for my scan to check for follicles next wednesday.

I understand your frustration. It is such a pain to go through it all just to get let down. I went from 3-5 follicles in Oct to one in early Dec to nothing at all happening in January. They are trying the Oct meds again this month so I am hopeful (especially if my achey ovaries are any indication of the meds working... lol). 

Fingers crossed that Holly is a psychic and this will be our month - as you said, it only takes one good egg :thumbup:


----------



## Kaylakin

Mrs. Bear said:


> seoj said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to buddy up... it's nice to track progress with someone going through the same thing ;) It was great news that Holly got her BFP the 1st cycle too!!! Certainly give us hope!
> 
> I just had my CD2 scan (to make sure I didn't develop any cysts from taking the clomid- and all was good)- didn't have as many follicles maturing as last months though? Bummer. BUT- just takes that one good eggie!!!
> 
> Best of luck to you hun... feel free to send me messages! Fingers crossed for us both this cycle!!
> 
> I know what you mean, it is such a difference to be able to go through it with someone who understands all that you have to go through.
> 
> Glad you didn't have any cysts, I hate it when they put me on the pill while waiting for one to go away - it seems so wrong to do that while ttc.
> 
> How do they know if you have any follicles on CD2? I get my baseline then to check for cyst but they don't look for follicles til mid cycle after I take the ovulation meds. Are you on clomid again this cycle? I started with clomid 3-7 and am on femera 10-14 right now. I go in for my scan to check for follicles next wednesday.
> 
> I understand your frustration. It is such a pain to go through it all just to get let down. I went from 3-5 follicles in Oct to one in early Dec to nothing at all happening in January. They are trying the Oct meds again this month so I am hopeful (especially if my achey ovaries are any indication of the meds working... lol).
> 
> Fingers crossed that Holly is a psychic and this will be our month - as you said, it only takes one good egg :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi Seoj and MrBear..

Can I join you? I am a little bit off from your cycles, but I think MrsBear we are on the same CD, if I'm correct. Today I'm CD14, and going for an IUI tomorrow. Seoj, just wanted to say I love your quote from 30 Rock.. I love that show! Have you been watching this season? Well, best of luck with your upcoming follicle scan! MrsBear, when is your next scan?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi Kaylakin :hi:

I just finished the last of the second set of meds (femara) today. My next scan is Wednesday morning. I'm back on the same meds combination that gave me 3-5 possible eggs in October so I'm a little hopeful but trying not to get my hopes up too high after the letdown of zero follicles last cycle. If I have any this cycle I suspect I will have my trigger shot Wednesday night and my IUI will be Friday morning.

Good luck with your IUI tomorrow - lots of :dust:!


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear said:


> I know what you mean, it is such a difference to be able to go through it with someone who understands all that you have to go through.
> 
> Glad you didn't have any cysts, I hate it when they put me on the pill while waiting for one to go away - it seems so wrong to do that while ttc.
> 
> How do they know if you have any follicles on CD2? I get my baseline then to check for cyst but they don't look for follicles til mid cycle after I take the ovulation meds. Are you on clomid again this cycle? I started with clomid 3-7 and am on femera 10-14 right now. I go in for my scan to check for follicles next wednesday.
> 
> I understand your frustration. It is such a pain to go through it all just to get let down. I went from 3-5 follicles in Oct to one in early Dec to nothing at all happening in January. They are trying the Oct meds again this month so I am hopeful (especially if my achey ovaries are any indication of the meds working... lol).
> 
> Fingers crossed that Holly is a psychic and this will be our month - as you said, it only takes one good egg :thumbup:

When they did my CD2 scan (to check for cysts)- they also looked at my ovaries and could see follicles that were the beginning stages... I had 3-4 in my right and 3 in my left ovary. Last cycle I had 9 total. So that was a bit of a bummer... BUT, it only takes that one good egg right?! lol. They are going to do a mic-cycle scan at CD13 to see how I've progressed and I'm hoping I get at least 2-3 good mature eggs!!! 

Hope your next scan goes fabulous!!!! I'm getting excited about our chances this month... something just feels good. lol. 

Let's hope all this good energy and positive vibes get us to our goal! lol. 

Best of luck hun! :flower:


----------



## seoj

Kaylakin said:


> Hi Seoj and MrBear..
> 
> Can I join you? I am a little bit off from your cycles, but I think MrsBear we are on the same CD, if I'm correct. Today I'm CD14, and going for an IUI tomorrow. Seoj, just wanted to say I love your quote from 30 Rock.. I love that show! Have you been watching this season? Well, best of luck with your upcoming follicle scan! MrsBear, when is your next scan?

Of course you can join! The more the merrier ;) haha. 

I've for sure been watching 30 Rock this season... I'm all caught up after watching on Netflix! hehe. 

Thanks for the luck and sending some your way as well ;) hehe.


----------



## Kaylakin

Mrs. Bear said:


> Hi Kaylakin :hi:
> 
> I just finished the last of the second set of meds (femara) today. My next scan is Wednesday morning. I'm back on the same meds combination that gave me 3-5 possible eggs in October so I'm a little hopeful but trying not to get my hopes up too high after the letdown of zero follicles last cycle. If I have any this cycle I suspect I will have my trigger shot Wednesday night and my IUI will be Friday morning.
> 
> Good luck with your IUI tomorrow - lots of :dust:!


MrsBear,
Thanks -- IUI was done this AM. I hardly felt a thing, just the speculum going in (lovely!) I'm glad that femara has worked for you in the past..Good luck with your scan on Wednesday. How many did you actually ovulate in October, do you know? I'll keep my fingers crossed for you...good luck! 
As for me, I feel like the timing of the IUI was off, but I'm not sure. I felt ov pains on Sunday night and had the IUI Monday morning. They didn't do a scan to see if I ovulated or how many follicles I ovulated so I am confused about how they even know how they timed it. Oh well, I guess we covered our bases with BDing Saturday night and with the IUI Monday morning? I hope so.. ok talk to you later.. good luck again!


----------



## Kaylakin

Seoj,
I just got caught up with 30 Rock. I've been DVRing it and just watched the last one. Great show! OK, best of luck for your upcoming scan...


----------



## seoj

Kaylakin said:


> Seoj,
> I just got caught up with 30 Rock. I've been DVRing it and just watched the last one. Great show! OK, best of luck for your upcoming scan...

Best of luck with your IUI this cycle hun!!! Fingers crossed!!! 

I totally 2nd guessed the timing last cycle... I got a pos+ OPK and went in the next AM for the IUI. But then I didn't feel the actual Ovulation pains till later that night... guess there is only so much we can do! I'm sure it's normal to second guess just about everything at this point. LOL. But all WILL work out in the end ;) 

Sending you loads of baby dust!!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

LOL - I secondguess all sorts of stuff - especially when I have to see someone other than my own doctor I tend to question it more.

Kaylakin - glad to hear the IUI went well. It sounds like you have all of your bases covered between BD and IUI. My RE likes to time it so the egg is just about to or has just released so maybe that is what yours did too? I get a trigger shot and they had me time that 36 hrs before the IUI (could be less but not more). I don't know how many eggs actually released in October. They measured 5 possible and 3 were larger and more likely to develop. I've always figured at least 2-3 released since they gave me the trigger shot that cycle even though we didn't do IUI then. Was really devastated after BFN in October because we made sure to BD every day, had all those follicles and still nothing... :cry: oh well

seoj - I guess they can never tell that with me so have never mentioned it. Since I have pcos I've always got lots of little cysts that look the same so they wouldn't be able to tell what was what anyway. 6-7 isn't that much less than 9. Fingers crossed you get lots of good eggies :happydance:

I've been having good feelings about this cycle too. It comes and goes though. Trying not to get my hopes up too high but still hopeful.

Fingers crossed this is our month ladies! Bring on the BFPs!

:dust: :dust: :dust:​


----------



## seoj

Ooooh... best of luck to us ALL!!! hehe. 

Maybe we'll be able to start a new thread soon... the "we've finally got knocked up" Thread! haha ;) 

Sending you all loads of baby dust and good ju ju!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I hope you are right seoj - I'd be perfectly happy to have us all move on over to the 1st Tri boards :)

Bring on the :bfp:s!

:dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I had a great visit to the Dr today - I have 3 egg follicles developed! I give myself a shot tonight and will go in Friday for the IUI with DH's frozen :spermy:. I'm trying not to let myself get my hopes up too high but am very excited that I am actually ovulating :happydance:


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear said:


> I had a great visit to the Dr today - I have 3 egg follicles developed! I give myself a shot tonight and will go in Friday for the IUI with DH's frozen :spermy:. I'm trying not to let myself get my hopes up too high but am very excited that I am actually ovulating :happydance:

Oh YAY! That is great!! and 3 follicles to boot! niiiiiiice ;) hehe. 

I am just hoping I have at least 2 mature ones- but 3 or 4 would be nice! haha. I go in for my u/s on Monday to check how all is going- then hopefully IUI in Tues!!! 

BEST of luck to you hun... hope this is IT for ya :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks seoj! 

I was very happy to see 3. I was even more happy that 2 were on one side and 1 on the other so if any tube issue has popped up since my HyCoSy I at least have a shot on both sides. :happydance:

Now I just got to stay up til 1am to take my trigger shot... good thing I'm a night person.

Fingers crossed you get similar news at your scan on Monday - we want those :bfp:s!


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear said:


> Thanks seoj!
> 
> I was very happy to see 3. I was even more happy that 2 were on one side and 1 on the other so if any tube issue has popped up since my HyCoSy I at least have a shot on both sides. :happydance:
> 
> Now I just got to stay up til 1am to take my trigger shot... good thing I'm a night person.
> 
> Fingers crossed you get similar news at your scan on Monday - we want those :bfp:s!

Got my fingers crossed for us both girl! hehe. For sure a good thing your a night person... I'm so NOT! lol. I get up at 5am during the week- so I'm in bed by like 8:30! haha. I don't fall asleep for a while- but need that down time for sure. 

Best of luck this round! Hope you get those two lines :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ugh... I'd be a mess if I had to get up at 5am all the time. When DH is here he gets up around 4am and it is all I can do to wake up to send him off with a kiss. Functioning that early is a real stretch for me... lol :sleep:


----------



## Kaylakin

Mrs bear,
Great news!! 3 follicles..that is really great. I am a night owl too, and I had to give myself the shot at 11pm which was no problem, but my doc said to set an alarm in case I was sleeping..hah! Well ill keep my fingers crossed for you for Friday! Good luck!


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear said:


> ugh... I'd be a mess if I had to get up at 5am all the time. When DH is here he gets up around 4am and it is all I can do to wake up to send him off with a kiss. Functioning that early is a real stretch for me... lol :sleep:

I've always been that same way! haha. So NOT a morning person... but getting up at 5am means I can get to the gym, get ready and go to work and still be off by 3:30pm and home earlier with much more free time in the evening... and actually, after doing it for a while I've kinda gotten used to it. Still have those morning from time to time though! haha. 

Not sure how that's gonna work when I do get prego and I'm tired!!! Guess we'll see... I can always adjust the days I just can't get out of bed that early ;) 

Fingers crossed for you hun!!! Hope you get some great news in a couple weeks!!! hehe


----------



## seoj

Kaylakin said:


> Mrs bear,
> Great news!! 3 follicles..that is really great. I am a night owl too, and I had to give myself the shot at 11pm which was no problem, but my doc said to set an alarm in case I was sleeping..hah! Well ill keep my fingers crossed for you for Friday! Good luck!

Best of luck to you too hun!!!! Fingers crossed this is it for ya :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Had IUI this morning but not feeling optimistic. They moved it up a few hours because I felt like I O'd overnight last night. I feel ok with the timing of it but the post-thaw count was only 7million with 27% motility. It is still above the minimum for an IUI but not as high as they like to see. The Dr said hopefully having 3 follicles will help even out the odds.

I'm going to try to stay positive but with those numbers I'm not going to get my hopes up too high. Oh well, still a chance - only need 1

How are you feeling Kaylakin? any symptom spotting yet?


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear said:


> Had IUI this morning but not feeling optimistic. They moved it up a few hours because I felt like I O'd overnight last night. I feel ok with the timing of it but the post-thaw count was only 7million with 27% motility. It is still above the minimum for an IUI but not as high as they like to see. The Dr said hopefully having 3 follicles will help even out the odds.
> 
> I'm going to try to stay positive but with those numbers I'm not going to get my hopes up too high. Oh well, still a chance - only need 1
> 
> How are you feeling Kaylakin? any symptom spotting yet?

You are CORRECT... just need that one good egg and sperm!!!! Never fun to hear the odds though- I was very deflated after my first IUI as we were told we only had maybe a 5% chance.... BUT, try to keep the faith!!! 7 million is still WAY more than would ever get up there naturally and having 3 follies certainly helps the odds... Keeping my fingers crossed for ya hun!!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks seoj - it was just such a letdown after being so hopeful to have 3 follicles this month. I poked around online and from what I saw the odds I saw were of course lower with those numbers but still should have around a 10% chance. 10% is better than zero.

Your scan is still on Monday right? Good luck! :dust:


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear said:


> Thanks seoj - it was just such a letdown after being so hopeful to have 3 follicles this month. I poked around online and from what I saw the odds I saw were of course lower with those numbers but still should have around a 10% chance. 10% is better than zero.
> 
> Your scan is still on Monday right? Good luck! :dust:

For sure girl!!! 10% is a great chance!!! And really, odds shmodds right! People beat the odds every day... so that could totally be US! lol. 

I still have my scan on Monday... I almost thought I was going to Ov early this cycle and ran to the store for an OPK test on my lunch! lol. I've been testing since yesterday- but started taking Robitussin yesterday and it must start to work pretty quick! haha. I know it won't help with the IUI, obviously, but maybe when we DTD after? I'll do just about anything to help at this point! lol. 

I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed that you get two lines soon hun!!!


----------



## Kaylakin

Mrs. Bear said:


> Had IUI this morning but not feeling optimistic. They moved it up a few hours because I felt like I O'd overnight last night. I feel ok with the timing of it but the post-thaw count was only 7million with 27% motility. It is still above the minimum for an IUI but not as high as they like to see. The Dr said hopefully having 3 follicles will help even out the odds.
> 
> I'm going to try to stay positive but with those numbers I'm not going to get my hopes up too high. Oh well, still a chance - only need 1
> 
> How are you feeling Kaylakin? any symptom spotting yet?

Mrs Bear,
Hey, I really think the three follicles is great and will even out your odds for sure! Plus, it's not like you had a super low count, just a little lower than they like to see...and you're right, it just takes one! I still think you have a great shot. When I had the IUI on Monday, after the wash the count was 9.8 million, and they look for 2-5 million minimum. I was happy with the number until I came online and saw that a lot of people had like 20 to 30 million post wash. I was like wha??! And my DH had no problems with his first SA, so I didn't know why it wasn't higher. But, I'm trying to be positive as well. I'm not sure how many follicles I actually ovulated, though, so we'll see. I hope at least two, as I usually ovulate each month on my own and he took the sizes of at least 5 during the tracking scan before the IUI (though one was a cyst) Anyway, no symptoms to report just yet, as I'm only 4dpiui. This waiting is killer! It sucks!! I go for bloodwork on Monday, but it is for progesterone and won't tell me much I'm sure. 
Well, good luck for the start of your 2WW..hang in there and try to stay positive if you can...


----------



## Kaylakin

seoj said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> Thanks seoj - it was just such a letdown after being so hopeful to have 3 follicles this month. I poked around online and from what I saw the odds I saw were of course lower with those numbers but still should have around a 10% chance. 10% is better than zero.
> 
> Your scan is still on Monday right? Good luck! :dust:
> 
> For sure girl!!! 10% is a great chance!!! And really, odds shmodds right! People beat the odds every day... so that could totally be US! lol.
> 
> I still have my scan on Monday... I almost thought I was going to Ov early this cycle and ran to the store for an OPK test on my lunch! lol. I've been testing since yesterday- but started taking Robitussin yesterday and it must start to work pretty quick! haha. I know it won't help with the IUI, obviously, but maybe when we DTD after? I'll do just about anything to help at this point! lol.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed that you get two lines soon hun!!!Click to expand...

Good luck on your scan for Monday..good idea to catch ov with OPK just in case! I agree with doing whatever can help at this point...it can't hurt! Ok good luck and hope Monday comes quick for you..:winkwink:


----------



## seoj

Hope both you ladies have a great weekend and I'm crossing my fingers for some good news from you both soon!!! ;) 

I'll update after my scan on Monday!!!! eek... hehe


----------



## seoj

I go in for my IUI today!!!! Ovulated a day early... eek, hehe. 

Exciting stuff!!! Hope the rest of you ladies get some fab news soon!!!! 

Best of luck ;)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good luck seoj and lots of :dust:

Just goes to show it is a good idea to use OPKs. I always do even though my RE says they aren't necessary. It sure helps my peace of mind. I would hate to go through it all just to O early and spend all the money for nothing.

Are they still going to do a scan to check follicles or just do the IUI and see what happens? I ovulated early too. Maybe our eggs are impatient to be BFPs too ;) lol

Fingers crossed we can all get our BFPs this month - it would be awesome to just move our thread over to the bump buddies forum :happydance:


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear said:


> Good luck seoj and lots of :dust:
> 
> Just goes to show it is a good idea to use OPKs. I always do even though my RE says they aren't necessary. It sure helps my peace of mind. I would hate to go through it all just to O early and spend all the money for nothing.
> 
> Are they still going to do a scan to check follicles or just do the IUI and see what happens? I ovulated early too. Maybe our eggs are impatient to be BFPs too ;) lol
> 
> Fingers crossed we can all get our BFPs this month - it would be awesome to just move our thread over to the bump buddies forum :happydance:

Thanks hun!!!! Best of luck to you also... I love what you said about our eggs being impatient! hehe. I'm all for that BFP!!!! I always say my eggs are just really picky! lol. That's why it's taken so long... but once they are ready, they are ready NOW! hehe

I always use the OPKs... the FS I go to recommends the smiley face ones... and thank goodness, cause I thought it was more of a faint line at first... so figured I would get a pos the next day. But I used the smiley face one, just in case and it was was a smiley!!! So I rechecked the cheapie test again and the line was much stronger... so yea, good thing I double checked! haha

They didn't end up doing the scan. The doc said that it was a bit late, and that he would do it if I insisted, lol- but odds were they wouldn't be able to see anything at that point. So we skipped it and saved the $110!!! lol. Either way, it is what it is right? And both my ovaries were very achy all day yesterday- then both pretty painful last night... so I'm crossing my fingers I got one good egg from each side to up the odds of that BFP!!!! 

Hope to see you over in bump buddies soon! hehe :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I can never tell for sure what the results are on the line opks so I go for the smiley ones when it get to the stage that I need to know for sure. They are more expensive but it is worth it just for my peace of mind.

It certainly sounds like you O'd on both sides. I know mine were the same way, achey leading up to O and just before O it hurt even just to go to the bathroom (tmi...). I knew I had Od when it wasn't a 10th as bad in the morning. So I would say you have at least 2 eggies out there if not more :happydance:

How many dpo are you Kaylakin? Any symptom spotting yet?


----------



## seoj

At this point, I think I have three different brands of OPKs at home! lol. The cheapie ones always worked before... but because we need to time the IUI just right (or as best we can) I really don't want to second guess anything! haha. Besides, it's kinda fun to see a smiley face... :) hehe

So how you feeling? I'm so hoping this TWW goes quickly for us all! 

Best of luck hun!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I love the smiley faces too - makes me smile :)

I'm feeling ok. Tired. My temperature dipped some today and I have had some light cramping and even a kind of stinging feeling. I want to believe it is implantation but since only 5 dpo it is a little early. I also have sore boobs. But I'm not putting a lot of faith in any symptoms anymore. The estrogen and progesterone they have me taking can cause a lot of the symptoms anyway. I've had tons of symptoms before just to get BFN so don't want to expect too much based on that. 

I don't know about you two but this 2WW is dragggggggging even more than they usually do... :wacko:


----------



## jpmystic

Hi.. hope you don't mind me joining in too. Just had my 2nd IUI this morning.. :spermy: 

Very hopeful (even though I nearly went crazy waiting for my +OPK at CD16, 2 days later than normal). 

Fx'd and sending baby dust to everyone!


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear said:


> I love the smiley faces too - makes me smile :)
> 
> I'm feeling ok. Tired. My temperature dipped some today and I have had some light cramping and even a kind of stinging feeling. I want to believe it is implantation but since only 5 dpo it is a little early. I also have sore boobs. But I'm not putting a lot of faith in any symptoms anymore. The estrogen and progesterone they have me taking can cause a lot of the symptoms anyway. I've had tons of symptoms before just to get BFN so don't want to expect too much based on that.
> 
> I don't know about you two but this 2WW is dragggggggging even more than they usually do... :wacko:

This TWW is for sure draggin BIG TIME! lol. But I'm only 3dpo! Ugh... the 21st seems sooooo far away to test! lol. 

Glad your feeling OK. Ya never know, I was told (by my FS) that it takes 5 days for the egg to travel through the tubes into the uterus- and implantation can happen after that. Usually by 7dpo as that is the best timing for a thick uterine lining. Ah, the lovely things we learn while TTC. haha. But basically, you won't know till ya know... and fingers crossed it worked for ya this round girl!!!!

I've been duped by AF before as well... I was SO sure once month as she was late and I had loads of symtoms I've not usually had, but she was just running late. Hope she get's the memo to stay away for us all this cycle!!! hehe.


----------



## seoj

jpmystic said:


> Hi.. hope you don't mind me joining in too. Just had my 2nd IUI this morning.. :spermy:
> 
> Very hopeful (even though I nearly went crazy waiting for my +OPK at CD16, 2 days later than normal).
> 
> Fx'd and sending baby dust to everyone!

Welcome!!! I just had my 2nd IUI on Monday... hehe. 

Let's hope that the 2nd times a charm!!!! Best of luck to you :flower:


----------



## jpmystic

seoj said:


> Welcome!!! I just had my 2nd IUI on Monday... hehe.
> 
> Let's hope that the 2nd times a charm!!!! Best of luck to you :flower:

Thank you. I wish you the best too.. hope to hear about your BFP soon!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Welcome jpmystic! :hi:

Second IUI for me as well so we are all in the same boat it seems :boat:

How did your IUI go? Do you know how many follicles or :spermy: you had? I had 3 good follicles but the sperm count was only 7 million. I'm hoping they balanced out for a BFP.

Sending lots of :dust: for lots of :bfp:s


----------



## Kaylakin

Mrs. Bear said:


> I love the smiley faces too - makes me smile :)
> 
> I'm feeling ok. Tired. My temperature dipped some today and I have had some light cramping and even a kind of stinging feeling. I want to believe it is implantation but since only 5 dpo it is a little early. I also have sore boobs. But I'm not putting a lot of faith in any symptoms anymore. The estrogen and progesterone they have me taking can cause a lot of the symptoms anyway. I've had tons of symptoms before just to get BFN so don't want to expect too much based on that.
> 
> I don't know about you two but this 2WW is dragggggggging even more than they usually do... :wacko:

Ugghhh..this 2WW is the worst! It is dragging so bad..
I am like you, Mrs Bear, and I'm not putting much faith in any symptoms I have. I most likely have higher progesterone levels due to ovulating more than one follicle. It sucks that the PMS symptoms are exactly like pregnancy symptoms due to the same exact hormones...! I am currently 10dpiui. I don't plan to test until right before my blood test on Monday. I want to know what's up before they call me and tell me. I even tried to get out of coming in for the final blood test because I didn't want to know -- but they said I had to come back lol. I think the 5dpo could definitely be implantation -- you never know! Good luck to you and waiting out the rest of the 2WW..each day is one day closer...:winkwink:


----------



## Kaylakin

seoj said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> I love the smiley faces too - makes me smile :)
> 
> I'm feeling ok. Tired. My temperature dipped some today and I have had some light cramping and even a kind of stinging feeling. I want to believe it is implantation but since only 5 dpo it is a little early. I also have sore boobs. But I'm not putting a lot of faith in any symptoms anymore. The estrogen and progesterone they have me taking can cause a lot of the symptoms anyway. I've had tons of symptoms before just to get BFN so don't want to expect too much based on that.
> 
> I don't know about you two but this 2WW is dragggggggging even more than they usually do... :wacko:
> 
> This TWW is for sure draggin BIG TIME! lol. But I'm only 3dpo! Ugh... the 21st seems sooooo far away to test! lol.
> 
> Glad your feeling OK. Ya never know, I was told (by my FS) that it takes 5 days for the egg to travel through the tubes into the uterus- and implantation can happen after that. Usually by 7dpo as that is the best timing for a thick uterine lining. Ah, the lovely things we learn while TTC. haha. But basically, you won't know till ya know... and fingers crossed it worked for ya this round girl!!!!
> 
> I've been duped by AF before as well... I was SO sure once month as she was late and I had loads of symtoms I've not usually had, but she was just running late. Hope she get's the memo to stay away for us all this cycle!!! hehe.Click to expand...


Seoj - good luck..3dpo - yuck! It will come up on you quick..only a week from Monday. I have to go for my blood test on Valentine's Day..what a joke! I'm trying to stay positive and think like it'll either be a great day..or at least I can drink and drown my sorrows later that night if it's bad news! Trying to keep on the bright side...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

* Memo to AF ​*

While we have been well acquainted these many years I find that the time has come for us to part ways for a time. Don't get me wrong, there was more than one month over the years that I was very happy that you came to visit. But lately I feel that we have been spending too much time together and we need to take a break. Don't get upset, it won't be for long. The 40 week separation will fly by and we will both get some much needed time apart. I hope you understand my position and will respect my wishes in this matter. It is just something I have to do for me. 

Sincerely,
Mrs. Bear :flower:

:dust:​


----------



## Kaylakin

Mrs. Bear said:


> * Memo to AF ​*
> 
> While we have been well acquainted these many years I find that the time has come for us to part ways for a time. Don't get me wrong, there was more than one month over the years that I was very happy that you came to visit. But lately I feel that we have been spending too much time together and we need to take a break. Don't get upset, it won't be for long. The 40 week separation will fly by and we will both get some much needed time apart. I hope you understand my position and will respect my wishes in this matter. It is just something I have to do for me.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mrs. Bear :flower:
> 
> :dust:​

LOL! Very nice...and very respectful I might add. I think that was a nice tactic, wording it that way. Let's hope she does the right thing...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Kaylakin said:


> I don't plan to test until right before my blood test on Monday. I want to know what's up before they call me and tell me. I even tried to get out of coming in for the final blood test because I didn't want to know -- but they said I had to come back lol.

I did the same thing, I didn't want to have my hopes up and get a call at work or something to give me a BFN. It's upsetting enough when you're taking a test at home. My RE office doesn't make me go in for a blood test though. I've taken HPT and they just had me stop my progesterone and call when AF came. I just had to turn in a form to the lab that I had a BFN.

Good luck! I'm going to try to hold out for at least another week. I feel like if I do it any earlier I might get a false positive due to the trigger shot.

Fingers crossed you will be our first BFP! :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Kaylakin said:


> LOL! Very nice...and very respectful I might add. I think that was a nice tactic, wording it that way. Let's hope she does the right thing...

LOL - I certainly hope so. After seoj said she hoped AF got the memo I realized I hadn't sent her one, so I wanted to make sure the :witch: knew how I felt...:winkwink:


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear... LOVE the memo you drafted for AF!!! haha. 

That is too great... now, let's jut hope she gets it and stays away!!!! Come on!!!! 

Best of luck to you all!!! hehe

FYI- I think you should start a new thread called "memo's to AF"... hehe... that would be a blast!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Feeling just plain awful today - cramping with occasional nausea and lightheadedness. It hit me a little at work this afternoon. Then I had birthday cake earlier tonight and thought I was going to be sick on the drive home... :sick:

If I'm not pregnant this cycle then my body is being really mean :growlmad:

seoj - I'm gonna take your advice and start a Memo to AF thread in the ttc forum so everyone can make sure AF 'gets the memo' :thumbup:


----------



## Kaylakin

Mrs. Bear said:


> Feeling just plain awful today - cramping with occasional nausea and lightheadedness. It hit me a little at work this afternoon. Then I had birthday cake earlier tonight and thought I was going to be sick on the drive home... :sick:
> 
> If I'm not pregnant this cycle then my body is being really mean :growlmad:
> 
> seoj - I'm gonna take your advice and start a Memo to AF thread in the ttc forum so everyone can make sure AF 'gets the memo' :thumbup:

Symptoms sound promising! Do you plan on testing soon? I am not feeling too positive about this cycle. I'm 13 dpiui today but no real symptoms except typical pms stuff, and they are getting less and less. Oh well..I will find out after my blood test tomorrow anyway...Good luck to us all!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Don't give up yet Kaylakin - there are plenty of women who get their BFP and have zero symptoms til well into the 1st trimester. Hope that's you! Are you still planning to take a test tomorrow before your blood test?

I still feel awful. Even had to go lie down for a bit yesterday til it passed and it was all I could do to go to the grocery earlier. Had another temp dip yesterday - it was only .2 lower but then it shot way up today to more than .2 higher than even the highest of my other post O temps. It could mean nothing or it could mean everything. Hoping the temps stay high...

I won't test til late in the week. The trigger shot can give false positives so I am definitely going to wait the 2 weeks out as far as I can. I don't plan to test any earlier than Thursday night or Friday morning.


----------



## Kaylakin

Mrs. Bear said:


> Don't give up yet Kaylakin - there are plenty of women who get their BFP and have zero symptoms til well into the 1st trimester. Hope that's you! Are you still planning to take a test tomorrow before your blood test?
> 
> I still feel awful. Even had to go lie down for a bit yesterday til it passed and it was all I could do to go to the grocery earlier. Had another temp dip yesterday - it was only .2 lower but then it shot way up today to more than .2 higher than even the highest of my other post O temps. It could mean nothing or it could mean everything. Hoping the temps stay high...
> 
> I won't test til late in the week. The trigger shot can give false positives so I am definitely going to wait the 2 weeks out as far as I can. I don't plan to test any earlier than Thursday night or Friday morning.

I know what you mean about the trigger and not wanting a false positive. That's why I was super cautious about testing too early as well. I also didn't want to test every day until the trigger was out of my system because I can't bear to see a bfp unless it is for real. I still plan to test before the blood work tomorrow so I'm prepared. Your symptoms sound great so far...I hope you continue to feel crappy! Lol..you know what I mean. Did you have any initial side effects from the trigger shot or are they gone?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I'm the same way - I only want to see an 'official' BFP

I hope I continue to feel crappy too :winkwink: LOL. I don't recall ever having symptoms from the trigger, other than soreness from the injection. I only started seeing symptoms around 5dpo.

I contacted FF and figured out what was wrong with my ticker. It is fixed now so you should be able to see my chart now. Hopefully the temps stay high [-o&lt;.


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear said:


> Feeling just plain awful today - cramping with occasional nausea and lightheadedness. It hit me a little at work this afternoon. Then I had birthday cake earlier tonight and thought I was going to be sick on the drive home... :sick:
> 
> If I'm not pregnant this cycle then my body is being really mean :growlmad:
> 
> seoj - I'm gonna take your advice and start a Memo to AF thread in the ttc forum so everyone can make sure AF 'gets the memo' :thumbup:

Sounds like you have some promising symptoms!!! hehe. Fingers crossed for you girl ;) Hope you see that BFP soon!!! 

I'll have to check out your 'Memo to AF' thread- hehe. Cause I have a week to go and want her to stay away! lol. 

No symptoms just yet- but it's still pretty early. I'd love to feel something that may give me hope though! lol. Who knew I'd ever say that! haha. 

Best of luck to all you lovely ladies!!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I'm trying not to get too hopeful about the symptoms - I even explained them all away for myself in my journal today so I don't put too much weight on them. Dreading seeing another BFN...

Kaylakin - any results from the bloodtest yet?


----------



## seoj

I hear ya girl- it's tough to get too excited.... BUT... there is always that chance :) I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is IT for you hun!!!!!! 

I'm 8dpo... and not sure how I'll survive long enough to test! haha. Ok- maybe I exaggerate (a tad)... but I'm ready for the weekend already! I should test on Monday- but we'll see if I can hold out? 

Best of luck sweetie!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks seoj, I hope you're right :cloud9:. Fatigue is really hitting me today. My office is a third floor walkup and I had gotten pretty used to the 30 stairs I take several times a day, but today it was all I could do to get halfway up and then I started taking a break every few steps to make it the rest of the way up. Craziness... :sleep:

I think Saturday or Sunday would be fine for you to test. You didn't have a trigger shot right? So that would be 12dpo or 13dpo by the weekend and I that should be long enough to wait in most cases. Good luck holding out :thumbup:


----------



## jpmystic

Sending a little extra baby dust... :dust:

And yes, I wish you the best on holding out for testing.. I'm with ya on holding out, just don't know if I'll be strong enough to do it! It's funny because I want symptoms so I'll feel good about knowing I'm pregnanyt but on the other hand I want to be one of those that don't have all the tired and moodiness either. =)


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi guys! I took a test the night before my blood test and it was bfn. So the next am before my test AF came full force. So at my blood test I just scheduled an appointment for a cd 3 scan and bloodwork haha. I was pretty down on Sunday and Monday, but I'm glad to be jumping right into a new cycle, hopefully with cumulative odds. It is weird though cause AF came like one or two days earlier than I expected. Do you think that is weird? Mrsbear, your symptoms sound great..I understand about not wanting to get hopes up though. Seoj, best of luck holding off on testing...you can do it! Ill keep my fingers crossed for both of you!


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear said:


> Thanks seoj, I hope you're right :cloud9:. Fatigue is really hitting me today. My office is a third floor walkup and I had gotten pretty used to the 30 stairs I take several times a day, but today it was all I could do to get halfway up and then I started taking a break every few steps to make it the rest of the way up. Craziness... :sleep:
> 
> I think Saturday or Sunday would be fine for you to test. You didn't have a trigger shot right? So that would be 12dpo or 13dpo by the weekend and I that should be long enough to wait in most cases. Good luck holding out :thumbup:

No trigger shot... so I'm thinking Sat (at the earliest)- I'd be 12dpo. I know I should wait till Monday... but it's just gotten SO hard after this whole IUI thing! lol. Plus I've had some light light cramping off and on... so I'm hopeful that's a good sign? Could just be AF gearing up though! She's tricked me before! Stupid witch. 

You sound pretty fatigued- I'll cross my fingers you get that BFP soon!!!! When do you plan to test? eeek. So close! :flower:


----------



## seoj

jpmystic said:


> Sending a little extra baby dust... :dust:
> 
> And yes, I wish you the best on holding out for testing.. I'm with ya on holding out, just don't know if I'll be strong enough to do it! It's funny because I want symptoms so I'll feel good about knowing I'm pregnanyt but on the other hand I want to be one of those that don't have all the tired and moodiness either. =)

Thanks hun!!! I am giving myself a break if I do test on Sat (at the earliest)- cause it's just SO hard these days! lol. But we'll see- I may chicken out. lol. Even though I know it is what it is and nothing I do now is going to change that... sometimes, holding onto the hope another day or two is nice... and seeing yet another BFN is such a bummer! Really wish we got some sort of consolation prize!!! LOL. Least we'd have SOMETHING to look forward to! haha. Like here, have this beautiful diamond necklace since you had to deal with that BFN!!! I'd have loads of stuff by now!!!! 

Best of luck to you! :flower:


----------



## seoj

Kaylakin said:


> Hi guys! I took a test the night before my blood test and it was bfn. So the next am before my test AF came full force. So at my blood test I just scheduled an appointment for a cd 3 scan and bloodwork haha. I was pretty down on Sunday and Monday, but I'm glad to be jumping right into a new cycle, hopefully with cumulative odds. It is weird though cause AF came like one or two days earlier than I expected. Do you think that is weird? Mrsbear, your symptoms sound great..I understand about not wanting to get hopes up though. Seoj, best of luck holding off on testing...you can do it! Ill keep my fingers crossed for both of you!

Ah hun, what a bummer. I'm so sorry. I have a good feeling for you about this cycle though ;) I don't think it's that odd AF came early- she does that sometimes. My LP ranges from 12-14 days... and really, if she's gonna come, I'd much prefer she do it early and get it over with! lol. The waiting is always the hardest part for me- once I know, I feel like I can process and move forward and be proactive ya know? 

Fingers crossed you get that much deserved BFP soon hun! I'll do my best to hold out till Sat... but after that... who knows? I just hope all those supplements I bought online go to waste! haha. But least I'll have them ready just in case ;)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Kaylakin - so sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:. Totally understandable to be down after a BFN. I'm sure there is nothing wrong with a shorter luteal phase. With all the meds and pressure of IUI our bodies are all messed up already as it is. Mine is always longer because they have me taking progesterone and AF won't come til I stop taking it. Sounds like you've got a great attitude for this next cycle. FXd this is it for you hun. Are they going to do anything different for you this cycle or have they said yet?

seoj - I am totally on board with the BFN=jewelry plan. After BFPs, Diamonds are a girls best friend!

I swear I could take a nap right here at my desk right now :sleep:. I'm not planning to test until Thursday night at the earliest. SO hard to wait.

:dust: to everybody!


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear- I give you credit... at 11dpo and your symptoms, it would be so hard not to test! lol. 

Best of luck you get that BFP soon hun!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks seoj - It's easy to not test in the morning because I don't want to get a BFN and then have to go in to work. It's at night when I get home that the sticks in the drawer start calling my name... lol

Cramps back with a vengeance this afternoon. Hopefully they are bean cramps not AF cramps. I know my progesterone supplements will delay AF but don't know if they would stop me from having cramps or not :shrug:


----------



## seoj

When are you planning to test then? This Sat? Coming soon... hehe. 

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you girl!!!! Hoping your cramping is a good sign- I've read so many posts where woman thought AF was on the way, then turned out to be preggers!!!! hehe


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I'm actually testing tomorrow night. I go out of town for a baby shower this weekend so want to find out before then so I've adjusted to it if it is a BFN before I have to go to the shower. Really want to test tonight but am going to try to hold out.

More cramping today. Weird part is sometimes there is almost a stinging feeling in places. Hoping both are good signs.


----------



## seoj

Oh I hope so too hun!!!! 

I had some of that yesterday ;) This light cramping/stinging feeling below my belly button that spread out over my lower abdomen... but I'm only 9dpo today (can never get my stupid ticker just right- lol)... so not sure if that's a good sign or AF gearing up???? 

Keep us posted! FX'd you update with your BFP!!!! hehe


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Broke down and took a test tonight and it was BFN :cry:

Will take another one in the morning with fmu but am doubtful.

Really thought I had a shot this time with all the new symptoms I had. Just more proof that all our 'symptoms' don't mean anything.

Trying to focus on the positive - the longer it takes the more likely DH will be back in time to be there...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Took a test with fmu at 13dpo and still BFN. I know there is still a small chance it is too early but am not optimistic about it. A lot of my symptoms have diminished or gone away the past few days. 

Feeling defeated right now. I know the odds were small with the count as low as it was, but it doesn't make it any easier. 

Trying to focus on the positive, that they found a med combination that worked. Thinking about taking a cycle off so DH would be due back before due date. If I have a cyst (which I think I do) it will almost make me do that anyway. I'd hate to have him miss being there by only a couple weeks.

How are you doing seoj? Gonna test this weekend or hold out til Monday?


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear said:


> Took a test with fmu at 13dpo and still BFN. I know there is still a small chance it is too early but am not optimistic about it. A lot of my symptoms have diminished or gone away the past few days.
> 
> Feeling defeated right now. I know the odds were small with the count as low as it was, but it doesn't make it any easier.
> 
> Trying to focus on the positive, that they found a med combination that worked. Thinking about taking a cycle off so DH would be due back before due date. If I have a cyst (which I think I do) it will almost make me do that anyway. I'd hate to have him miss being there by only a couple weeks.
> 
> How are you doing seoj? Gonna test this weekend or hold out til Monday?

I'm SO sorry hun... that is just so not fair! I don't think they should allow tests to work unless they are going to give us that BFP!!!! I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. It's certainly not over till it's over!!!! And plenty of woman won't get a BFP till AF is late... so she better stay away! 

I thought I would test Sat- but I'm really thinking I should wait till Monday. If I do get a BFN, I'll just drive myself crazy wondering and waiting... but I don't know if I'll be able to hold out. Maybe Sunday? Then I'd be 13dpo- but still, unless my period is late, there's really no real reason to test... ugh. If I'm really strong- I'd wait till Tues or Wed (IF AF is a no sho)... but gosh, that feels like forEVER!!!! lol. 

Such a frustrating process at times!!!! :hug:


----------



## Kaylakin

Mrs. Bear said:


> Took a test with fmu at 13dpo and still BFN. I know there is still a small chance it is too early but am not optimistic about it. A lot of my symptoms have diminished or gone away the past few days.
> 
> Feeling defeated right now. I know the odds were small with the count as low as it was, but it doesn't make it any easier.
> 
> Trying to focus on the positive, that they found a med combination that worked. Thinking about taking a cycle off so DH would be due back before due date. If I have a cyst (which I think I do) it will almost make me do that anyway. I'd hate to have him miss being there by only a couple weeks.
> 
> How are you doing seoj? Gonna test this weekend or hold out til Monday?

=

Hey mrsbear, so sorry about your bfn. It really is so discouraging. I felt defeated on sunday/Monday too but now I'm back to focusing on the future. The good thing is that you have found a good med combo and hopefully now it is just a matter of trying again. I remind myself that supposedly "normal" couples without issues don't get pg the first few times either, so it doesn't mean it won't happen. For now though, let yourself be sad and feel how you need to feel. And, you never know..symptoms fluctuate so it could end up with a positive outcome..you really never know...


----------



## Kaylakin

seoj said:


> Oh I hope so too hun!!!!
> 
> I had some of that yesterday ;) This light cramping/stinging feeling below my belly button that spread out over my lower abdomen... but I'm only 9dpo today (can never get my stupid ticker just right- lol)... so not sure if that's a good sign or AF gearing up????
> 
> Keep us posted! FX'd you update with your BFP!!!! hehe

Good luck! I really hope it means positive things for you..we need some good news around here! Keep us posted!


----------



## seoj

I'll for sure keep ya posted... I think this may be the longest 4 days of my life! LOL. But I'll survive, and really you'd think it would get easier by now as I should be an expert at this waiting crap! haha. 

I hope all roads lead us to our BFPs soon!!!! Best of luck this cycle girlies!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tested again this morning and still BFN. Not even a hint of a line. So I'm going to stop my meds to see if AF comes. If she is coming she should be here by Monday. I think I am going to take next cycle off whether I have a cyst or not. I think I need to take a break. Plus if I wait til April DH would be due back before the due date and I'd hate for him to miss it by such a short span of time. Now that we have a med combination that works for me there isn't as much pressure to find that so I'm ok with waiting til April. I may still change my mind, but that is what I am thinking right now.

Kaylakin - I try to remind myself of that too. We've only been with the RE since 9/2010 and, between cyst and med issues, it has really only been the 3rd ovulatory cycle. Still so frustrating. Especially when I have friends close in age that still get BFPs on the 1st or 2nd try without any help.

Good luck testing seoj! We need at least one BFP on this thread.

How are you doing jpmystic?


----------



## seoj

I'll still keep my FX'd for ya hun... but, it sounds like you have a good plan in place. And, that is great they finally found a med combo that works for ya ;) So important! But yes, no matter how long you've been actually able to conceive, all the time spent waiting and wondering and trying and talking to doctors... that all counts too!!!! 

Best of luck to you my dear!!!! 

I feel OK today- a bit nervous about finally testing. I don't want to get my hopes up or read too much into my "symptoms" as all could be explained away by AF coming or maybe the Clomid messing with my hormones? lol. AH the joys!!!! 

But, it is what it is... and I'll just hope this is IT!!!! I'm prepared for next cycle if needed though- I have all my supplements on the way! haha. 

Best of luck to all you lovely women!


----------



## jpmystic

Mrs. Bear.. still keeping my fingers crossed for you just in case! And I agree with seoj, sounds like you a good plan in place.

I'm not really symptomatic at all (sure I have tons of small things here and there, but nothing that really stands out), so I'm going to attempt to stay away from symptom tracking for the next few days because I get a little overboard with it. I broke down and tested early.. last night and this morning (8dpo). BFN.. not even the faintest of faint lines (as I shine it in the small spot light lamp I have, lol). I know it is a little early to test and don't get me wrong I was a little sad not to get a faint line, but it has taken some pressure off of me now that I'm realizing it might not be this month. So I'm just going to go with that and continue testing each morning up until AF shows (still hoping she doesn't though).

Good luck seoj on your testing.. I'm sending "dust" your way!


----------



## seoj

Oh hun, that is super early still... you could TOTALLY be prego and have gotten false negative. I would wait till at least 11-12dpo before testing again... that seems to be a good time to see a faint line... haha

FXd for you that you get that BFP soon hun!!!!!!! We got this ;) Shooot. hehe


----------



## princessjulia

hi can i buddy with you im on my 2nd cycle clomid im presently on day 11 given hcg injection yest. positive ov today as same as last mth af will be due in 14days frm here im hopin this is my mth


----------



## seoj

princessjulia said:


> hi can i buddy with you im on my 2nd cycle clomid im presently on day 11 given hcg injection yest. positive ov today as same as last mth af will be due in 14days frm here im hopin this is my mth


Of course! Welcome ;) 

I would love to get some good news on this thread!!!!! FXd this is your month :flower:


----------



## Kaylakin

princessjulia said:


> hi can i buddy with you im on my 2nd cycle clomid im presently on day 11 given hcg injection yest. positive ov today as same as last mth af will be due in 14days frm here im hopin this is my mth

Hi and welcome! Yes we need some good news for sure! Good luck in your 2ww..doing anything fun to keep your mind off of things? I'm currently on my second iui cycle..on cd6 today so one more day of clomid then a tracking scan this week. Seoj, any updates? How you feeling?


----------



## Kaylakin

jpmystic said:


> Mrs. Bear.. still keeping my fingers crossed for you just in case! And I agree with seoj, sounds like you a good plan in place.
> 
> I'm not really symptomatic at all (sure I have tons of small things here and there, but nothing that really stands out), so I'm going to attempt to stay away from symptom tracking for the next few days because I get a little overboard with it. I broke down and tested early.. last night and this morning (8dpo). BFN.. not even the faintest of faint lines (as I shine it in the small spot light lamp I have, lol). I know it is a little early to test and don't get me wrong I was a little sad not to get a faint line, but it has taken some pressure off of me now that I'm realizing it might not be this month. So I'm just going to go with that and continue testing each morning up until AF shows (still hoping she doesn't though).
> 
> Good luck seoj on your testing.. I'm sending "dust" your way!

Hi jpmystic, good luck with the rest of the 2WW. I give you credit for being able to test every day until af. I'm so tired of the disappointment and I can't bear staring at bfns unless absolutely necessary. I also like to continue with the illusion/fantasy that I could be pg so I don't get upset until I have to lol. Best of luck to you!


----------



## seoj

So... I took a test, but the 2nd line is super faint... I don't have to squint... and it showed up within 5 minutes... but I'm hesitant to think I actually am?????

It's one of those Internet cheapie dip tests... and I don't think I've ever seen a 2nd line on one before...? But right now- I'm just not sure... ???? UGH... think I'm gonna have to go buy a different brand of tests today to see... then take it with FMU tomorrow. 

EEEK!!!! LOL.... I just want a clear cut sign! haha.


----------



## Kaylakin

seoj said:


> So... I took a test, but the 2nd line is super faint... I don't have to squint... and it showed up within 5 minutes... but I'm hesitant to think I actually am?????
> 
> It's one of those Internet cheapie dip tests... and I don't think I've ever seen a 2nd line on one before...? But right now- I'm just not sure... ???? UGH... think I'm gonna have to go buy a different brand of tests today to see... then take it with FMU tomorrow.
> 
> EEEK!!!! LOL.... I just want a clear cut sign! haha.

Omg! I really hope this is it for you! Keep us updated..!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

OMG seoj! So exciting :happydance: FXd this is your month - like Kaylakin said, we need some good news 

Kaylakin - when do you suspect your next IUI will be? End of this week?

jpmystic - I hope you get your BFP, I'm like Kaylakin and can't stand to take tests and see more BFNs

Welcome princessjulia :hi: Good luck this cycle, hope you get your BFP.

My temp dropped down to the coverline today and I am getting some cramps so I suspect the :witch: will show up tonight sometime. Then I will go in early Mon or Tues for a scan to check for cysts. I'm pretty sure I have at least one based on the discomfort on the left side I have been having. If I do have one they will put me on the pill again til it goes away. I am still leaning towards taking March off either way so it won't bother me any. If so, I'll be aiming for early April for the next IUI.


----------



## seoj

Holy Crap!!! I got two pink lines!!!! I'm still in such shock- it doesn't feel real yet?!?!?! I know it is- as I took 3 different tests and one that says 'Pregnant'- lol... but I keep going back to look at it. haha. 

After all these months and all the wondering and waiting and trying and trying- lol- it actually happened!!!!! Still super early though- so I'm hoping for a very sticky bean! hehe. 

Best of luck to all you amazing woman! thanks so much for all your support and encouragement over the past several months!!!! 

Sending you ALL loads of baby dust!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Congratulations seoj! :happydance:

FX for a VERY sticky bean


----------



## jpmystic

Congrats Seoj!!! Lots of sticky dust your way.


----------



## Kaylakin

Congrats seoj! Great news! Are you unexplained or did you have known factors if you don't mind me asking? When do you get a blood test to confirm? So glad we have some success on this thread!


----------



## seoj

Kaylakin said:


> Congrats seoj! Great news! Are you unexplained or did you have known factors if you don't mind me asking? When do you get a blood test to confirm? So glad we have some success on this thread!

I did have some symptoms- like sore BBs at 9dpo (which I hadn't had in months- but I've had lots in the past pre-AF, but not bad)-- I had lots of light cramping off and off after I ovulated, then sharp pains at 5dpo, then loads of cramping and kinda burning feeling in my ovaries at 8dpo... then it faded and has come back in the past couple of days. but I didn't know if that was Clomid related or what? I had cramping last cycle- BUT, not this much.

The only thing that really made me go hmmmmm? Was I had very wet CM for days after I ovulated- still actually. Which is odd cause I usualy dry up a few days post Ov. lol. Ah the lingo!!!! 

I did get blood confirmation today and my levels look good- but I have another draw on Wed to make sure my levels are rising appropriately. 

Thanks for the congrats! Best of luck hun!!!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I'm interested to see if there is more than one in there seoj, especially since we have no idea of how many follicles you had. Keep us posted!

How are you doing jpmystic? I think you are our next tester.

I went to the Dr. yesterday and no cyst but I have decided to take a cycle off anyway. Based on the timing and if the medications work the same next cycle my next IUI would be mid April.


----------



## jpmystic

I'm trying to stay positive this cycle, but with the temperature drop today AF will probably show later today or tomorrow. Of course I tested (couldn't help it, lol).. negative.

Good luck in April Mrs. Bear!


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear said:


> I'm interested to see if there is more than one in there seoj, especially since we have no idea of how many follicles you had. Keep us posted!
> 
> How are you doing jpmystic? I think you are our next tester.
> 
> I went to the Dr. yesterday and no cyst but I have decided to take a cycle off anyway. Based on the timing and if the medications work the same next cycle my next IUI would be mid April.

I'm really hoping for just ONE! lol. But we'll be OK no matter ;) Might be sorta cool to have 1 boy and 1 girl??? Who knows- I really think the odds of more than one are pretty much 0% for me though- as I only had 6 follicles to begin with and even if I ovulated more than one, chances that BOTH eggs were healthy are pretty slim... but I'll know soon enough ;) I did kinda freak for a second at 5dpo when I have sharp pains in my right side then my left side... I actually thought for a sec "oh crap, what if two implanted!"- lol. That would be our luck- we have to go through all this and have slim odds of even getting pregnant, then end up with TWINS! haha. 

So why a cycle off? Just need a rest? Great you didn't have any cysts... 

Best of luck to you hun!!!! :flower:


----------



## seoj

jpmystic said:


> I'm trying to stay positive this cycle, but with the temperature drop today AF will probably show later today or tomorrow. Of course I tested (couldn't help it, lol).. negative.
> 
> Good luck in April Mrs. Bear!

Sorry the test was neg hun... BUT, ya never know ;) hehe. You'll get there either way ;) 

Sending you LOADS of luck and baby dust hun! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

jpmystic - sorry hun, I hate seeing the temp drop and you just know you are out :hugs: Sending you lots of :dust: for next cycle.

seoj - I am sure you will be ecstatic no matter how many beans you have in there :thumbup:. I can't remember, what was your SA count for the IUI? 

As far as taking a cycle off, I decided I just need a break. It was a lot harder than I thought it would be to do IUI alone and decided I don't want to have a baby alone if we can avoid it. So if I wait and get my BFP in April or later DH would be due back before the due date. I don't want to have him miss it by a week or two.

I am also an emotional wreck these days between worrying about DH and all the ttc business that I just need a break from all the meds and appointments and thinking about it all the time. I had thought about taking this last cycle off but til we found a good medication protocol didn't want to waste time in case it took a while to find the right combination. Now that we seem to have that part figured out I think it is best to take a break. I feel ok about it. I know it is the right choice for me right now.


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear said:


> jpmystic - sorry hun, I hate seeing the temp drop and you just know you are out :hugs: Sending you lots of :dust: for next cycle.
> 
> seoj - I am sure you will be ecstatic no matter how many beans you have in there :thumbup:. I can't remember, what was your SA count for the IUI?
> 
> As far as taking a cycle off, I decided I just need a break. It was a lot harder than I thought it would be to do IUI alone and decided I don't want to have a baby alone if we can avoid it. So if I wait and get my BFP in April or later DH would be due back before the due date. I don't want to have him miss it by a week or two.
> 
> I am also an emotional wreck these days between worrying about DH and all the ttc business that I just need a break from all the meds and appointments and thinking about it all the time. I had thought about taking this last cycle off but til we found a good medication protocol didn't want to waste time in case it took a while to find the right combination. Now that we seem to have that part figured out I think it is best to take a break. I feel ok about it. I know it is the right choice for me right now.

The post wash was 19 mill which was decent increase from our first IUI (at 14mill). Plus I believe the motility/morphology was a bit better... 

I can totally understand wanting to take a break now. That way your DH can have a good chance of being home later for ya ;) Might be a good way to regroup too hun. If you ever just need to chat- feel free to send me a private msg :flower: Certainly glad you found a good protocol!!! That is great progress and one step closer :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

How is everybody doing?

princessjulia - did you test yet?
Kaylakin - I'm guessing you had your next IUI by now how did it go?


----------



## Kaylakin

Hey mrs bear,
How you doing? I'm glad you're doing what you feel is right for yourself. Sometimes a break from all this stuff sounds so nice... as for me, I did go for my IUI on Monday, so now I'm 4dpiui. It is so hard to stay positive and I question everything the docs do, lol. I don't know why but a day after the iui I just felt out already, and that makes zero sense. Anyway, going for bloodwork Monday and then a week after that for bloodwork to check pregnancy. How are you feeling?


----------



## Kaylakin

Also, you know what is weird? When my husband first had his SA they said all was normal. Now that we have started IUI, his post wash counts were 9.8 and 14 million respectively. That sounds low compared to everyone else if he supposedly is normal? Last time it was 14 million and 91% motility so I'm hoping that 91% will be helpful... what do you think about that?


----------



## seoj

With our first IUI we had 14 mill post wash and the motility/morphology was borderline... but the 2nd round was 19 mill and the m/m was better... still not great though. Try to think about it this way... if you had DTD "naturally"- then you'd be lucky to get like maybe 200 swimmers up to where they needed to be, so millions is still WAY better. I just tried to look at it that way... and it only takes the ONE good sperm and ONE good egg to make it happen!!!! ;)

Hope you get some good news soon hun!!!! Best of luck!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I'm doing ok. Missing DH of course but am enjoying the break from ttc. At the same time I am anxious to get to trying again. It feels weird to not be obsessing about it after doing so for so long :wacko:

I think those counts sound good Kaylakin, especially with 90% motility. The wash can really drop the count, but if you consider it leaves you with the best of the best :spermy: it is mainly getting rid of the ones that are useless to you anyway. In researching, it seems that the conception rates don't improve much above 5 million anyway so with those numbers and motility it sounds good :thumbup:

I know what you mean about just 'knowing' you are out sometimes. Even when it doesn't make sense, your gut just tells you. Of course there are tons of women with BFPs who think that too. Maybe it is our mind preparing ourselves for a BFN just in case so we don't get too down if it happens :shrug: 

Fingers crossed this is it for you :dust:

seoj - when is your first scan?

jpmystic - do you have your next IUI coming up soon?


----------



## seoj

I have my first scan next Friday (March 11th)-- which happens to be on my mom's birthday! lol. I'm really anxious to see what is going on in there! I'm sure all is fine, but it's nice to hear to ease any little worries... plus, it still seems so surreal! I mean I KNOW I am... haha... but actually seeing the lil bean or hearing the heartbeat will just make it feel that much more real. 

I know it's strange when you take some time off from TTC... I had about 3 mos down time from when we found out my hubbies first VR didn't work and when he healed from his 2nd surgery... I tried to look at it as a siesta from trying! LOL. Just time to get back to the basics of life for a bit... but it was certainly fun when we got to start TTC again! This month will go by quicker than you think :) And hopefully you won't have to wait much longer for that BFP!!!! FX'd for ya ;)

Kaylakin- Hope your wrong and you finally get that BFP this round... keep us posted!

jpmystic- Sending you LOADS of baby dust this cycle!!!!


----------



## jpmystic

Hi girls!!

Just stopped in for a quick moment (work is crazy busy lately, but it keeps my mind off of things which is great!). I have an ultrasound on Monday to check out my follicles, I'm excited for that! Since I'm on Clomid this cycle I keep telling everyone they are going to check to see how my "super" eggs are coming along. The IUI should be sometime later in the week.

seoj.. keep us posted.. sounds exciting!

Mrs. Bear.. glad to hear you're doing ok, I agree it is weird not to obsess about it.. :wacko: 

kaylakin.. I agree with seoj, don't count yourself out yet! One egg, one sperm. But.. I'm not one to talk.. I understand those feelings too!

Thanks for the baby dust and good wishes.


----------



## seoj

jpmystic- wishing you lots of super eggs this cycle! Well, not TOO many (least 2-3?)... tehehe. 

Hope this thread ends with a lot of BFPs soon!!!!


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi all, 

jpmystic - when do you think you'll go for your IUI?

MrsBear - when does your DH get home? That must be weird to not be obsessing about TTC every second of the day. Weird..but nice?? 

Seoj - how are things going ? How do you feel?

I had my 7dpiui bloodwork today. My progesterone was 53.5, so that is good. Hopefully that means I ovulated 2-3 follicles. There were 3 good sized ones on the left (16,17,18) on CD12, then I triggered on CD13 and had IUI on CD15. I hope that means all of them released and had good eggs in them. I def feel the progesterone cause my boobs are hurting. Hopefully the symptoms will continue. Last month this happened and it didn't mean anything...but at least I have the hope of being pg. I like to hold onto that hope for as long as I can before testing, haha!

Ok hope all you girls are doing well and hanging in there...!!


----------



## seoj

Kaylakin- sounds like you had some good follicles!!! That should give you some good odds... I wasn't able to have any mid-cycle scan last cycle, so I never even knew how many follicles matured? But there was at least ONE good one. And really, that is all it takes!!!! hehe... so I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you! One more week till you found out then yes? hehe. 

I feel pretty good so far... just a bit groggy and sore BBs and cramping a bit still off and on... but otherwise pretty good. I'm wondering when the other symptoms may kick in? Not that I'm in a rush! haha. But I'll welcome whatever happens ;) 

Best of luck hun!!!!! keep us all posted! :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

FX for lots of follicles jpMystic

Hooray for multiple follicles Kaylakin! :happydance: Hoping this is your month

It is still a long time before DH will be back for good. He will be back for a couple weeks in the summer for his leave so I will see him then. It is going to be hard to send him back after though :cry: It will be winter again before he is back for good. :cold:

Two more weeks on the pill and then back to trying again. Starting to get impatient... lol. I am enjoying the break though. I still think about ttc a lot but the break from the constant meds and doctor visits and the 'am I or am I not...' is nice. 

I did speak to the Dr in the lab today and asked about our count having been so low at the last IUI. He said it was from one of the better samples but that his part of the lab didnt do the thaw. Apparently the other side of the lab statistically tends to come back with lower count and motility numbers because of the way the do their count :shrug:. So basically the count may not have been as low as the other lab said it was. He said to call him when it is coming up on the next IUI and he will make sure he does the thaw this time. Even if it isn't better at least that will give more confidence in the numbers that come back and we can make some decisions about things going forward.


----------



## jpmystic

Hi ladies..

I had the scan on Monday at CD13.. I had 2 really small follicles (less than 9mm) on the left and 3 slightly larger ones (11, 12, and 14mm on the right). Still waiting to surge, I thought for sure it would be today, but negatives as of this morning. At least that means the more dominant 14mm one should be reaching the 18+mm mark by tomorrow. I don't mind having just one dominant egg, since I'm crazy AFRAID :shock: of multiples! 

What's new with you ladies? I hope everyone has a great rest of the week (in case I don't get back on here for a couple days).. I've found staying busy at work is keeping my overall "I want a baby" stress levels in check. =)


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear- glad your trying to enjoy the "downtime" while you have it- I had 2 mos of that at one point (while waiting for hubbies 2nd VR and healing) - and I tried to look at it as a Siesta from TTC! lol. Sometimes a bit of a break is good for the mind set ;) Keeping my fingers crossed for you next round!!!! 

jpmystic- Sounds like you had some good Follies... don't worry about multiples too much, it's still a much smaller chance that will happen ;) And hey, I'm sure whatever happens you'll be thrilled!!! Best of luck hun!


----------



## Kaylakin

Jpmystic..sounds like it may be any day now! Hope it is soon and you don't have to wait too much longer...

Mrsbear..two weeks before you start again..not bad! Have you enjoyed the small break at all?

Seoj..6 weeks..congrats!

I'm still not feeling too confident, already planning for next cycle and I'm only 10 dpiui. I have sore boobs, but they were sore last month too and nothing happened. Plus, they seem to be getting less sore each day. What makes me sad is that my husband was really optimistic about this cycle, and now he is really starting to pay attention to testing dates, etc, where as before he went with the flow and was more clueless. I feel like I'm letting him and everyone else down, though I know that is silly to feel like that... hope everyone else is having a better day today! Talk to you soon..


----------



## seoj

Kaylakin- Thanks hun... and I know how tough it can be, but you are certainly not letting anyone down. These things just take time. Trust me, I was planning for the next cycle early on as well... I even ordered a bunch of supplements that were suppose to help my egg quality. I really wanted to be prepared... but you just never know ;) 

I'm keeping my fingers and toes and arms and legs crossed for you hun!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

jpmystic - sounds good :dust:

Kaylakin - I have enjoyed the break. I still think about ttc most every day but it isn't the same as on cycles I am trying. I totally get where you are coming from when you say you feel like you are letting him down. With us all the issues are with me, DH is fine, so I feel like I'm 'broken' every time I get another BFN. It is hard not to feel responsible even if it isn't logical :hugs:. FX this is your month - when are you testing?


----------



## Kaylakin

Had beta today and haven't got results yet but AF came today in the morning. Booooo...so, onto the next cycle for me. I'm glad she came so I didn't have to wait around, and luckily I've had my iuis exactly on cd 15 each time, and 28 day cycles, but it still sucks. One more iui then I meet with the doc if it doesn't work. I'm guessing then it would be injectibles after that..but one step at a time. At least with each passing cycle I feel I'm getting closer to something, but I don't know if that is true..only time will tell I suppose... how is everyone else??


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So sorry AF got you Kaylakin :hugs:. Glad you didn't have to wait for her at least - if she is gonna come she may as well come asap right? FX the next one works for you hun :dust:


----------



## Kaylakin

Yeah, if she is going to come, just come quickly and get it over with. She likes to show up on the day of my blood test, just to wish me good luck ARRG!! 
MrsBear, when do you return to the doc? I'm feeling good about just getting over this and starting my next cycle...It is so hard counting down each day..I wish I could stop obsessing...but I have to keep plugging along..


----------



## jpmystic

Aww, sorry to hear the :witch: got you Kaylakin! I understand the obsessing part, it is very hard at times. Are you going to stay on the Clomid this cycle? I have a friend that swears by it, she couldn't get pregnant until she tried it. I wish you the best this cycle and lots of :dust:.

I've tried to change things up a little bit this cycle and stop trying to do everything so darn perfect (no caffeine, relaxing, etc). I got my IUI on Saturday morning (18 dpo) and then went out to the country to help some friends clear cedar trees. I've tried "relaxing" and that hasn't worked, so I've decided to try to move on and get back to my normal life early this cycle if that makes sense. Honestly though I feel as though I may have ovulated the afternoon before my IUI so my confidence level is a little off this cycle anyway. I've also decided one cup of cappuccino in the morning (instant mix) isn't going to prevent anything.. I was obsessing of not drinking any caffeine at all. 

Mrs. Bear and seoj, how are you girls?


----------



## Kaylakin

Mystic,
Yeah I'm trying one more cycle of iui with clomid and then I meet with the doc if it doesn't work. It will be my third IUI so we are pretty close in our cycles. I will most likely have my iui in 13 days if it is like the last two times. After that I think my doc may recommend injectibles, but I really have no idea. I like that you switched it up this time..you get so caught up in trying to be perfect, like you said, and who knows if it even makes any difference? I've been the same, and I haven't been going to the gym as much but I think I'm just going to go..I mean, I'm not going to overdo it or anything but I'm tired of worrying over every little thing and it doesn't make a difference.. so, basically, enjoy your coffee in the morning!!


----------



## seoj

jpmystic- I'm pretty good, thanks for asking :)... have our first OB appt on the 29th (our anniversary)- so we are looking forward to that. I feel 'hung over' pretty much all day- lol- bit queasy and tired and icky... but I'm not complaining! All part of the process. 

I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for all you girls that this is THE cycle!!!! Ya never know? ;) It just takes that one good time for sure! I swear I had conversations with my ovaries before each cycle- LOL- but hey, whatever makes me feel involved! 

Best of luck to you hun... I think it's great to take a more "relaxed" approach with everything... at some point you just have to believe it's going to work when it's right, regardless of all the things you do or don't do. I decided to not take it so easy after my last IUI and just work out and do my thing... and try to not listen to everyone telling me to do this or do that.. lol. It can be a bit much! 

Sending you LOADS of good ju ju!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

seoj - sorry you aren't feeling well but glad things are goin well.

jpmystic - I think you've got a good plan. I think we take every little thing about what we are 'supposed' to do so seriously when ttc. As if we need one more thing to obsess about right? lol

kaylakin - have they kept you on the same dose of clomid or have they increased it from cycle to cycle?

I'm doing ok. I called to schedule my baseline ultrasound for next cycle today - so a week from next Monday I will be back on the road to :baby:.

Hopefully this is our cycle ladies :dust:


----------



## seoj

Thanks hun... I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya next IUI cycle!!!! Hope it's THE one ;)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

How is everybody doing?

jpmystic - saw on your ticker that you are on a new cycle, so sorry hun :hugs:
Kaylakin - did you have your IUI today?
Seoj - hope all goes well at your OB appt tomorrow (happy anniversary :wedding:)

I am officially TTC again. I went to the Dr for my baseline scan and everything was fine so I start on the meds tonight. If all goes well I should have my next IUI in mid April. 

It was funny, the Dr commented that all my meds were in dosages of 3 - then I brought up that it was also my 3rd IUI - what if 3rd time is the charm and I end up with 3 babies too! LOL :haha:

Not holding my breath on that one but it would be a funny story to tell people :winkwink:


----------



## Kaylakin

MrsBear,
Glad to hear you're back in the game! I agree..third time has got to be a charm! I'm currently just 1dpiui and it is my third as well. I'm glad that I was able to have the three in quick succession, with only 27 day cycles. This two week wait is going to be killer though, and I don't know why I feel more anticipation..maybe bc it is the third IUI? I have a consult set up if this doesn't work out to discuss the next step. I assume it would be injectibles? I respond well to just 50mg of clomid though so I dunno... is your DH back? Will you be on clomid this cycle? We are just two weeks apart from each other..so here's hoping we both get some good news in the near future!!

Jpmystic..sorry about your new cycle..what's your plan as of now?

Seoj..can't believe you're 9 weeks..time really flies..good luck!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I am on Clomid (3-7) and Femera (10-14) and go in for follicle check on day 16 and hopefully IUI day 18. I don't respond well to either med alone but we happened upon that med combination while trying to find the right one the first month. It is what we went back to last cycle. It has gotten me 3 follicles both times (another 3...) and this is my 3rd cycle on that med combo (another 3! :haha:)

From what I hear injectibles is the next step if no BFP on clomid. The idea is more follicles for better odds. Some people can have 7+ follicles and still only have one baby. It is amazing how many 'bad eggs' there are. Just goes to show that you can do be everything right and it just doesn't happen for whatever reason. :shrug:

Looks like you will be testing about the time I have my IUI. FX and lots of :dust: that third time does the trick for both of us :thumbup:

jpmystic - are you going in for another IUI this month? Looks like we might be having ours around the same time this cycle :dust:

seoj - how did your appointment go?


----------



## apumondol

what are u looking for


----------



## seoj

Hi all you lovely ladies... 

Just wanted to send you all LOADS of baby ju ju for this cycle... I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for ya ;) 

We had our 9 wk appt with the OB yesterday and all looked perfect! We finally got to see our little gummy bear moving! So crazy!!!! 

Kaylakin/Mrs. Bear- I do think 3rd times a charm... hehe... so get it done!!!!! Thanks for the Anniversary wishes too... it was nice to go away - even just downtown to stay in a hotel for the night. lol. 

Oh, and I'll do my very best to bend the universe to my will so you both get that BFP soon!!!!!


----------



## MiBebe

Seoj that's so awesome!!! Congratulations!! Wishing you a healthy 9 months


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Kaylakin - how are you doing? have you tested yet or are you going to wait for a bloodtest?

Seoj - hope you and your gummy bear are doing well. when do you go in for your next ultrasound? Are you going to try to find out the sex?

Jpmystic - how are you doing? are you doing another IUI this month or taking a break?

As for me, I go to the Dr early tomorrow morning to have another scan and see if any egg follicles have developed enough. If the meds did what they were supposed to I expect to have my next IUI on Tuesday. We shall see...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good news and bad news - I had 6 egg follicles develop but they may not let me do the IUI with that many. The person who did the scan is going to talk to the doctor. What is even more annoying is neither of them have ever worked on my case at all. My doctor is out of town so essentially two people I have never met get to decide it for me.

Don't get me wrong, I don't want 6 babies either, but if I have 3 and still get BFNs I would think the odds of me getting 6 with such low sperm counts is pretty microscopic.

Don't know either way yet, they are supposed to call me...

What would you guys do if you had 6 and the choice was up to you?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good news - Dr office called and said the Dr doesn't think with our history I have a high risk for high order multiples. So we are cleared to do an IUI on Tuesday. I am inclined to go ahead and do the IUI. I've sent a message to DH to get his opinion on it though since there is a risk involved and I don't want to go forward with it if he doesn't support it.


----------



## Kaylakin

Hey mrs bear,
I agree with your line of thinking and I say go for it! I just replied on your other thread too. What did your husband say? 
As for me, I have not tested yet but I go for my beta tomorrow morning. I will test before I go so I know before they call me. Probably AF will show before my test which is what has happened the last two times...you never know though so I'm staying in my deluded world until tomorrow morning...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I was able to IM with my DH a few hours ago and he is on board with going ahead with the IUI. He is more concerned with a risk to me than anything else. He is super supportive of all of this ttc business :)

Kaylakin - good luck tomorrow, hopefully you will surprise yourself and get that BFP! :happydance:


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear said:


> I was able to IM with my DH a few hours ago and he is on board with going ahead with the IUI. He is more concerned with a risk to me than anything else. He is super supportive of all of this ttc business :)
> 
> Kaylakin - good luck tomorrow, hopefully you will surprise yourself and get that BFP! :happydance:

Yay- I think it's great your moving forward with the IUI as scheduled!!!! Honestly, there is going to be that risk no matter how many follicles mature... and in your situation, maybe it just gives you higher odds of conceiving- period. Even just that one perfect bean?! hehe. 

I only started with 6 follicles the month I conceived-- so odds are I only had ONE egg mature... so ya just never know ;) Like a broken record- it just takes the ONE good egg and ONE good sperm!!!! 

Sending you LOADS of good ju ju and baby dust hun!!! FX'd for ya ;)


----------



## gingerbaby

Well we are officially 8 days into Round #2. I have my mid cycle check on Wednesday. I pray that the 2nd times the charm for us. I don't know how many more months of BFN I can take. Prayers and thoughts of sticky baby dust sent to all those that need it and for those lucky enough to get their BFP...I hope you all have healthy happy little November miracles!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Welcome Gingerbaby - FX this is your cycle and you get your BFP

Kaylakin - Hope you got good news yesterday

I am just back from the IUI. Even though they say you don't need to I always lay down for a while after to help the swimmers find their way :spermy:

Decided to use two vials to increase the sperm count. Ended up with 15 million with 34% motility. There were 5 follicles in my chart (25,24,20,18,16). Feeling optimistic but trying not to get my hopes up since plenty of people still get BFN with 5 follicles.

Now the wait begins...


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear said:


> Welcome Gingerbaby - FX this is your cycle and you get your BFP
> 
> Kaylakin - Hope you got good news yesterday
> 
> I am just back from the IUI. Even though they say you don't need to I always lay down for a while after to help the swimmers find their way :spermy:
> 
> Decided to use two vials to increase the sperm count. Ended up with 15 million with 34% motility. There were 5 follicles in my chart (25,24,20,18,16). Feeling optimistic but trying not to get my hopes up since plenty of people still get BFN with 5 follicles.
> 
> Now the wait begins...

That is amazing counts and follies hun!!!! I think you may just have the right mix this round ;) hehe. Come on EGGIE... get that sperm!!!! haha. 

I'll be keeping all my fingers and toes for you hun! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks seoj :flower:

I am very pleased with the numbers, especially the motility being higher. The Dr. gave me a preliminary idea of what the count was before I decided to use a second sperm vial and let me know that while the count looked similar to last time the motility was much better. 

I was really torn about using the second vial. I didn't want to 'waste' one in case we need it later, but I also didn't want to get a BFN and start blaming or second guessing that 'if I had only used 2 it would be different...' Decided it was better to go for it since I had such a good follicle count. 

[-o&lt; Hoping the gamble paid off [-o&lt;

Trying hard not to let myself get my hopes too high. I think the odds are still only about 25% but that is way better than the 5-10% they have been on the other IUIs. :thumbup:


----------



## seoj

Those are fantastic odds hun!!!!! So much better... and I just have a good feeling about this one for you ;) I totally would have used that 2nd vile as well... gotta get those mad amounts of sperm in there while you have so many good eggs!!!!! It can ONLY help!!!! hehe. 

FX'd for ya big time!!!!!! 3rd times a charm right? wink wink


----------



## Bepaisley

Hi guys- mind if I join in?
I'm 28, have PCOS and high prolactin (all under control with meds) My husband and i have been trying to conceive since February last year, I've tried clomid for three months with a gyno, ovulated twice but never got pregnant :(
I started going to an RE, had all the tests done, had a lap done, everything looked good but still couldn't get pregnant so I had my first IUI last month, used fertility meds, had 2 follicles, triggered with ovidrel, and then the dr did back to back iuis, 30 million sperm each day. Anyways I tested 10 days past iui, and got a positive, only to see the next day it was the last of the trigger cuz have gotten negatives ever since. Dr didn't tell me to test till tomorrow but I'm sure id get a positive by now if i was so I'm out :( oh and I'm on progesterone suppositories so can't depend on the fact that AF is late.
Sigh - I cried up a storm after my last negative, I really had my hopes up for this cycle. I'll stop my progesterone tomorrow and wait for AF, then start my next cycle. It's so hard :( can I ask you guys that were on progesterone how long after u stopped did AF come?
Well was just looking to have some people to relate to, 3 of my friends all got married at the same time, we all started to try having babies at the same time also, within 2 months they were all pregnant, I thought I'd be close behind but now they're having play dates and are all about baby talk, makes it even harder and lonely :/
Sorry for the long post but just feeling so down today :/ good luck to all of you!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

:flower: Welcome bepaisley :hugs:

Sorry you are having such a hard time right now. I've certainly been there and I think a lot of women on the Assisted Conception board can relate. My friends have been having kids for years and I have several who are pregnant or new moms right now who are in their 30s when it is supposed to be harder and all got pregnant within a few months of serious trying. It certainly doesn't seem fair and it is hard to be around all the 'baby baby baby' and keep it all together. 

I took it hard my first IUI. I think once you get to that stage you start to think that IUI will 'fix' the problem and after all the appointments and medications it is that much more disappointing when you see that BFN. I've been more realistic since, but of course it still isn't easy to see the BFN. All you can do is take a few days to feel sad and then get right back to TTC and hope that the next cycle will be 'the one'.

To answer your question, I am on progesterone during the 2ww and AF usually shows the 3rd day after stopping the progesterone. I never test till at least 12 dpo - I don't want to risk getting a false positive from the trigger. Sorry you had to go through that :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi bpaisley and Mrs Bear,

Hope you don't mind me jumping in, my Dr just prescribed me progesterone suppositories today after my 1st IUI. Do you have any info to share about the progesterone? Any side effects or anything to report? My luteal phase is a little on the short side so he thought this would be a good precaution.
Thanks!
Sorry for the your tough times bpaisley, it will get easier I am sure :)


----------



## gingerbaby

*Bepaisley-WELCOME!

Mrs. Bear- I would have used the second vial to and I have my FX and lots of prayers for ya going up.

Harvest- Which progesterone suppositories are you using? I am on Crinone 8%. The vaginal progesterone causes some pretty intense cramping when you get close to AF but that is really the only side effect I have from it. 

Okay so I m so nervous! My second mid cycle (which I have never had to do) is tomorrow. I am praying my follies got bigger. My largest of the 6 was a 1.4 and a bunch of 1.2's. Ugh...this is such torture! I will let everyone know what the RE says tomorrow..just praying we get to do our IUI as planned and get our BFP this cycle! *


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Welcome Harvest2009 :hi:

I can't say it is definitely from the supplements, but I think the progesterone is what has given me tons of pregnancy symptoms the times I have been on it (sore boobs, nausea, tired, etc). I have only had those when on the progesterone. I am on estrogen too so some may be from that too I guess.

My advice is to not read anything into the typical 'symptoms' because the progesterone can cause them too.

My progesterone is a capsule inserted vaginally so the worst part aside from the insertion is the residue after the capsule dissolves. If that is the type you are taking you will want to wear a panty liner.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

gingerbaby - from what I understand they tend to increase .2 per day so if your other scan was Wednesday it makes send that you would have a 1.8 and several 1.6 by tomorrow's scan. FX that is the case and you can have your IUI this weekend. 

I know what you mean about it being torture going in and praying the meds did what they were supposed to and there are big enough follicles to move forward. There is no way to tell either. Months I thought were going well ended up cancelled due to poor response and months I was convinced were done ended up having great results. :wacko:


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks for the warm welcome! While I don't wish this upon anyone it's also nice to know you are not alone :)
I honestly had no side effects from the progesterone suppositories, my only this this cycle has been a kind of full feeling or some pulling down "there" oh and actually after my IUI I was having some intense back pain starting about day four and an ache until probably day 10, don't know if that was the progesterone or not. And yes def had to keep the panty liners on. Good luck you guys, I love hearing success stories and I really hope to be hearing them on this thread! I'll be taking my final test tomorrow and think ive prepared myself for the BFN so hopefully I don't have a breakdown. I've already planned my trip to the mall for some retail therapy...lol, which I may end up regretting when I see the next drs bill!


----------



## Harvest2009

Thanks ladies some great advice! I am starting the prometrium on Sunday so I will be sure to liner it up. Not so thrilled about that but oh well! Hopefully it will al be worth it one day :)

GL with the scan ginger!


----------



## Kaylakin

Welcome Paisley, ginger, and harvest!

I've been MIA. I got a negative beta last Monday (third IUI with clomid..boo!) and I was waiting for AF, which usually comes the morning of the beta (14 dpiui) but decided to come 2-3 days later. I met with my RE to discuss "the next step." He said I could switch to a different oral medication, switch to injectibles plus IUI, or go straight to IVF. I was actually surprised that he recommended going straight to IVF, but he explained how it is much more controlled and he is a big proponent of it. Having said that, he said he didn't want to bias us one way or the other. However, he did say that he didn't want me having "a litter of kids" with injectibles because they are harder to control and he may have to cancel a cycle, or I may have to sit out a cycle because of cysts, etc. Sooo...I was scared about having a litter, but a litter is better than none, right? JK. So, we decided to try one (at the most two) cycles of injectibles plus IUI and then if that doesn't work go to IVF. My insurance covers 6 IUIs and 3 IVF fully, including medications, which is great. It is still weird to me that we might possibly need IVF...I can't get my mind around it. Maybe the month of injectibles and IUI will prepare me more mentally. I'm also just getting to the end of the rope and if I have to do IVF I will, plus the success rates are so much higher and it is more controlled, as my doc said. So, that's my story right now. I'm on CD4 today. Tomorrow I go in for another US (I had one on Friday and they saw a cyst but said that my estradiol was decreasing so the cyst was probably decreasing in size..so it shouldn't hold up my cycle). I also have a class to learn the injections tomorrow. Craziness. 

So how's everyone else doing?

MrsBear, I will be anxious to see how you did with the 5 follicles..3rd time's a charm!!

Ok take care everyone...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So sorry to hear you got a BFN Kaylakin :hugs: I thought that might be the case when you weren't posting. 

Glad to hear you have a plan. You are very lucky your insurance covers so much - who is your insurance provider? I may need to get me some of that... lol. It may be a state thing I guess since some mandate it is covered. I'm not in one of those states so IUI/IVF and injectibles aren't covered. Your RE probably suggested going straight to IVF since you have coverage for it so the cost isn't a concern. 

Injectibles are definitely worth a shot. Multiple follicles only increase your odds. IVF is so much more invasive I think it is a good decision to try them with IUI first. 

And the risk of high order multiples is much lower the older you are. I found a study that said that for women over 35 having 6 follicles for IUI increased pregnancy rates but didn't significantly increase multiple rates. That is what I am counting on - definitely don't want a litter.

Here is a link to the study - I find their conclusions very reassuring when I get concerned about multiples with so many follicles https://www.advancedfertility.com/revmultiplescoh.htm

Here is a link to the full study with charts, graphs, etc https://www.sciencedirect.com/scien...248307f7c9ef5b9646c1f90f6dd360b6&searchtype=a


----------



## Kaylakin

MrsBear,
Thanks for the info! I'm glad to be starting the new cycle, but sad that it has come to all of this at the same time. It is funny about the insurance, because I work at a hospital and the hospital blocked the state mandate for IF coverage (I'm in CT) - so I get zero coverage if I use the insurance at my job. I switched to my husband's insurance in January when we started IUI and he has Aetna which has the amazing coverage. We really lucked out. Just today the nurse practitioner gave me a vial of follistim and she said it was $3000..wtf! Good thing we have coverage, but we would pay out of pocket in a heartbeat either way.
Yeah, I'm glad I'm going for injectibles and IUI before IVF, too. I'm 30 but I think they will definitely monitor and closely control the dosage, etc, to avoid the "litter." hahaha. 

How are you feeling? How many dpiui are you now? I really hope one of those sperm found one of the 5 follies!!

I was a bit overwhelmed after my "class" this morning to learn the follistim. It is very simple but I think the situation in general was overwhelming and I found myself glassing over, lol. Good thing she gave me a DVD and a website where I can watch the instructions too. Also, I just looked it up on youtube so I should be all covered. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I know what you mean - with each new 'stage' of this process I get both excited and overwhelmed by it all at the same time. 

If we don't get success over the next few cycles I don't know what our plan would be. They may advise straight to IVF if I can't get BFP with 5 as it is. We have military insurance though so they wouldn't cover anything and my work insurance is self-funded so they don't either. But I'm the same as you, if we have to pay it we will.

They will definitely monitor you more closely with injectibles, especially this first cycle to see how you respond.

I'm doing ok. 6dpIUI today. Had a temp dip today and lots of cramps and bloating. But I feel like so much of my 'symptoms' can be caused by the meds they have me on so I'm hesitant to read too much into it. So I'm trying to be hopeful without getting my hopes up too high. Though I am sure I will be devastated if I get another BFN. I think psychologically it will be a hit - like 'if I can't get a BFP with 5 it is hopeless...'


----------



## Kaylakin

Mrs. Bear said:


> I know what you mean - with each new 'stage' of this process I get both excited and overwhelmed by it all at the same time.
> 
> If we don't get success over the next few cycles I don't know what our plan would be. They may advise straight to IVF if I can't get BFP with 5 as it is. We have military insurance though so they wouldn't cover anything and my work insurance is self-funded so they don't either. But I'm the same as you, if we have to pay it we will.
> 
> They will definitely monitor you more closely with injectibles, especially this first cycle to see how you respond.
> 
> I'm doing ok. 6dpIUI today. Had a temp dip today and lots of cramps and bloating. But I feel like so much of my 'symptoms' can be caused by the meds they have me on so I'm hesitant to read too much into it. So I'm trying to be hopeful without getting my hopes up too high. Though I am sure I will be devastated if I get another BFN. I think psychologically it will be a hit - like 'if I can't get a BFP with 5 it is hopeless...'

How are you doing MrsBear? I know what you mean about the BFN with 5 follicles - it's like, is there something else going on if you get a BFN with 5 follicles and decent sperm count? Well, one step at a time, though that is so hard to do! I'm already thinking about IVF stuff but I haven't even had my IUI for this cycle yet. I need to slow down. I'm just getting so used to the constant disappointment and having no success. My injections are going well so far. I've found myself getting stressed with the whole process, and just frustrated with the fact that I even have to be doing all this stuff. Either way, I'm happy to be on to something new, with hopefully better results. I go in on Friday for a scan to see how I'm responding to the injections. I have no idea what to expect....I hope all goes well...

Talk to you later..

How is everyone else doing?? Ginger, Harvest, Paisley? 

Harvest, I have a question about the progesterone suppository...Is this instead of a progesterone shot?


----------



## Bepaisley

I'm doing well? Going to start my fertility meds tomorrow. Im on tamoxifen not clomid which I thought was weird at first but I tried clomid with my on unmonitored and when I got to my RE he said it cause me to have cysts (I have PCOS so thought it was normal but he said no) so anyways he put me on tamoxifen and luckily no cysts or side effects.

I'm like u kaylakin, already thinking of IVF and have been since before my first IUI, had been figuring out finances with my husband and just automatically talking about how mug we'd spend on 3 IUIs and then we'd do IVF, and hopefully IVF would work. Way to think positive huh? Lol...my dr put me on the exact same protocol this second round and then said we'd discuss changes if it didn't work this time. I am wondering if I should even try injectables or take a break and go to IVF next. That's what my husband wants too, but am also scared to go into such a hard process, and even more scared that it won't work also and it's really the last option. Sighhhh - otherwise I'm good :) haha trying to stay busy I guess. Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## Bepaisley

Wow - excuse my typos on from my phone :)
Unmonitored cycles with my OB not on and how much we'd spend not mug!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I've been thinking about IVF since I started this too. Really don't want to go there but I think it is probably good that we have it in our minds and can look at ways to handle the expense of it should the time come that we move on to IVF.

9dpo today. A couple of separate really sharp 'pinches' in the lower abdomen last night (hour or two apart) and a huge temp dip this morning. Hoping and praying it is implantation and I don't get another BFN... 

Kaylakin - my progesterone is a gel capsule that is inserted vaginally, some people have suppositories and others a cream. I think it just depends on the Dr. Good luck on your scan Friday - FX for lots of good follies :thumbup:


----------



## Bepaisley

Mrs. Bear how do u track ur temps exactly?
I've wanted to but read you have to do it at the same time everyday and have to have been sleeping for a few hours beforehand (don't remember the exact number) 
Well sometimes I have to wake up to use the bathroom an hour or two before I wake up normally, sometimes I have sleepless nights...so that means I can't track my temps right? Just wanted to see if u had any tips? Besides all that my basal thermometer is digital and beeps so my husband may get annoyed :)

The temp dip sounds so promising though!! FXd it's your implantation, don't want to get your hopes up but I'm so excited for u already! Hoping it goes up tomorrow and it was an implantation dip!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

My thermometer beeps too. Before he deployed, I don't think DH loved it but he tolerated it. Since he was up most days before 4am it didn't give him much room to complain :) It is just part of the process.

I don't worry too much about the time of temping being the same. I've found it is better to take your temp whenever you wake up so long as it has been over 3 hours. So if I wake up at 4 to use the restroom I take it then. I feel you are more likely to get an accurate temp that way than to get up and go back to sleep just to take it after only an hour or two. Similarly, if it is the weekend and I sleep in I take it whenever I wake up. The main thing is to have slept more than 3 hours. If you have a night you can't do that still take your temp - one temp being off won't matter. Maybe for some people that don't have huge temp ranges it can make a difference if they don't do it the same time every day, but I still see definite patterns and temp shifts (which is the only thing you need to get out of it).


----------



## Harvest2009

Kaylakin said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean - with each new 'stage' of this process I get both excited and overwhelmed by it all at the same time.
> 
> If we don't get success over the next few cycles I don't know what our plan would be. They may advise straight to IVF if I can't get BFP with 5 as it is. We have military insurance though so they wouldn't cover anything and my work insurance is self-funded so they don't either. But I'm the same as you, if we have to pay it we will.
> 
> They will definitely monitor you more closely with injectibles, especially this first cycle to see how you respond.
> 
> I'm doing ok. 6dpIUI today. Had a temp dip today and lots of cramps and bloating. But I feel like so much of my 'symptoms' can be caused by the meds they have me on so I'm hesitant to read too much into it. So I'm trying to be hopeful without getting my hopes up too high. Though I am sure I will be devastated if I get another BFN. I think psychologically it will be a hit - like 'if I can't get a BFP with 5 it is hopeless...'
> 
> How are you doing MrsBear? I know what you mean about the BFN with 5 follicles - it's like, is there something else going on if you get a BFN with 5 follicles and decent sperm count? Well, one step at a time, though that is so hard to do! I'm already thinking about IVF stuff but I haven't even had my IUI for this cycle yet. I need to slow down. I'm just getting so used to the constant disappointment and having no success. My injections are going well so far. I've found myself getting stressed with the whole process, and just frustrated with the fact that I even have to be doing all this stuff. Either way, I'm happy to be on to something new, with hopefully better results. I go in on Friday for a scan to see how I'm responding to the injections. I have no idea what to expect....I hope all goes well...
> 
> Talk to you later..
> 
> How is everyone else doing?? Ginger, Harvest, Paisley?
> 
> Harvest, I have a question about the progesterone suppository...Is this instead of a progesterone shot?Click to expand...

Hi Kaylakin, the progesterone suppositories are to support the luteal phase. I am borderline as my luteal phase is usually only 10 days. So I think it is more of a precaution than anything. I haven't heard of anyone getting progesterone shots before unless maybe for IVF? Sorry I can't answer that. 

So far the TWW is dragging as usual, oh well, heading out of town for the long weekend so that should help some. Can't wait to test! 6 days to go!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Kaylakin

Harvest2009 said:


> Kaylakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean - with each new 'stage' of this process I get both excited and overwhelmed by it all at the same time.
> 
> If we don't get success over the next few cycles I don't know what our plan would be. They may advise straight to IVF if I can't get BFP with 5 as it is. We have military insurance though so they wouldn't cover anything and my work insurance is self-funded so they don't either. But I'm the same as you, if we have to pay it we will.
> 
> They will definitely monitor you more closely with injectibles, especially this first cycle to see how you respond.
> 
> I'm doing ok. 6dpIUI today. Had a temp dip today and lots of cramps and bloating. But I feel like so much of my 'symptoms' can be caused by the meds they have me on so I'm hesitant to read too much into it. So I'm trying to be hopeful without getting my hopes up too high. Though I am sure I will be devastated if I get another BFN. I think psychologically it will be a hit - like 'if I can't get a BFP with 5 it is hopeless...'
> 
> How are you doing MrsBear? I know what you mean about the BFN with 5 follicles - it's like, is there something else going on if you get a BFN with 5 follicles and decent sperm count? Well, one step at a time, though that is so hard to do! I'm already thinking about IVF stuff but I haven't even had my IUI for this cycle yet. I need to slow down. I'm just getting so used to the constant disappointment and having no success. My injections are going well so far. I've found myself getting stressed with the whole process, and just frustrated with the fact that I even have to be doing all this stuff. Either way, I'm happy to be on to something new, with hopefully better results. I go in on Friday for a scan to see how I'm responding to the injections. I have no idea what to expect....I hope all goes well...
> 
> Talk to you later..
> 
> How is everyone else doing?? Ginger, Harvest, Paisley?
> 
> Harvest, I have a question about the progesterone suppository...Is this instead of a progesterone shot?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Kaylakin, the progesterone suppositories are to support the luteal phase. I am borderline as my luteal phase is usually only 10 days. So I think it is more of a precaution than anything. I haven't heard of anyone getting progesterone shots before unless maybe for IVF? Sorry I can't answer that.
> 
> So far the TWW is dragging as usual, oh well, heading out of town for the long weekend so that should help some. Can't wait to test! 6 days to go!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...

Ooh, 2WW is so tough!! Hope you can keep your mind off things! I have a trip planned starting May 2nd, so if all goes to plan I'll have my IUI before that and I'll spend the middle of the 2WW on the beach passing the time away! You plan to test in 6 days..how many dpiui will you be at that point? I always test the morning of the beta, or the night before. I can't bear to test before that, but I also don't want my first news to be from the nurse on the phone re: my results...

As for me, I'm going for a follicle scan and bloodwork tomorrow. I'll be CD9 but it's my first cycle of injectibles, so I have no idea what is going on down there..hahah...I'm kinda nervous..but oh well!

Ok talk to you all later..hang in there everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Bepaisley

How are injectables going Kaylakin? Is it tough, do you do them yourself, how many a day? Sorry for all the questions just thinking that's what I'll be doing next...let us know how ur scan is! When u do can you compare to previous cycles with clomid, I mean number of follicles compared to ur previous cycles. Good luck!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Kaylakin - how did your scan go?

I'm 10 dpo today - temp shot back up today which is a great sign. Hoping it stays up there and goes even higher tomorrow. BBs way more sore today. Still crampy feelings off and on but not that sharp sensation I was getting before.

[-o&lt; Praying it is all a sign of a BFP to come and not my body torturing me again with 'symptoms' that lead nowhere...](*,)

Dying to test but still too early.... :wacko:

How are all the other 2ww ladies doing?

:dust: all around!


----------



## seoj

Mrs. Bear- just wanted to let you know I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for ya this cycle... sounds like some good symptoms!!! Hope they lead to that BFP!!!!

Wishing ALL you lovely ladies the very best of luck and baby dust!!!!


----------



## Bepaisley

Mrs.bear, rooting for u!!


----------



## Kaylakin

Bepaisley said:


> How are injectables going Kaylakin? Is it tough, do you do them yourself, how many a day? Sorry for all the questions just thinking that's what I'll be doing next...let us know how ur scan is! When u do can you compare to previous cycles with clomid, I mean number of follicles compared to ur previous cycles. Good luck!!

Hi! The injectibles are going well. I'm taking Follistim so you use a pen type device, dial the knob to your dosage and inject it in . It is a pretty cool contraption. I am glad that I was used to doing the Ovidrel injection because that made it a lot less stressful for me. Supposedly the needle for the Follistim is sharper, too, so it goes in easier. I find it comparable to the Ovidrel, though. At first, it was a little nerve-wracking, but then it was fine. I think if it were my very first time doing any kind of injection, I would have had to work up the nerve for longer, but I had done Ovidrel so I felt better. Now it is very quick..I just go up to my bathroom, get the kit, and I'm done in a minute or two! Right now, I do only one injection a day, at the same time every day, or as close as possible. As I get closer, they said they may have me use Ganirelix which prevents me from prematurely ovulating in order for other follicles to catch up. I may not need to do that at all, but if I do, that would make it 2 injections a day until I would have to trigger. Soo, it is very easy. Have you had to do any injections at all yet, like Ovidrel or another type of trigger shot?

As far as the follicles, I always responded well on clomid. For the first IUI I had 3 follicles. The 2nd one, I had 3 follicles as well. For the 3rd, I had 2. So far, at my first scan on Follistim, I had 4 follicles which were larger than the others and they were all about the same size, which was good, they said. So, that was only after 4 days of stims, and they only measured about 6mm each, but it was a good response. So it seems as if I have a bit more of a response on the injections compared to with clomid, but not sure. I go back on Monday so I will see what's going on in there. The nurse practitioner did say that maybe not all of the 4 bigger follicles would continue to grow and mature, but they might. Also, my estrogen level "shot way up" according to the nurse, so they had to decrease my dose from 100 iu to 75 for a day and then to 50 for the weekend. Anyway, I hope that was helpful. 

Oh, and about your question as to if I do the injections myself, yes I do! I never thought I'd be able to inject myself with something, but it is amazing what you find yourself doing if necessity calls. Tonight my husband wanted to try it, so I let him and he just jabbed it right in without hesitating, LOL, probably because he had seen me do it a bunch of times. The first time I had to inject with Ovidrel, I psyched myself up for about 10 minutes, but each time gets easier and easier after that. 

Let me know if you have any more questions...What is your game plan as of now?


----------



## Kaylakin

Mrs. Bear said:


> Kaylakin - how did your scan go?
> 
> I'm 10 dpo today - temp shot back up today which is a great sign. Hoping it stays up there and goes even higher tomorrow. BBs way more sore today. Still crampy feelings off and on but not that sharp sensation I was getting before.
> 
> [-o&lt; Praying it is all a sign of a BFP to come and not my body torturing me again with 'symptoms' that lead nowhere...](*,)
> 
> Dying to test but still too early.... :wacko:
> 
> How are all the other 2ww ladies doing?
> 
> :dust: all around!

Hey, your symptoms sound great! I really hope this is it for you!!

When do you plan to test?? 

My scan went well. They didn't expect to see much but just to see how I was responding to the follistim and everything. I had 4 follicles which were larger than the rest, and they were about the same size, so that was good that they were developing equally. My estrogen was a bit higher than they wanted it at that point, so they said to decrease my dose to 75, then for 50 for each day of the weekend. I go back Monday for another scan. I'm anxious to see what they find. I hope everything goes well, and there aren't too many follicles, but about 4 would be great!

Well, keep hanging in there for the rest of the 2WW...sounds promising!! This thread needs some more good news!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Kaylakin - glad to hear your first scan went well and you are responding to the injectibles, FX your four follies keep growing so you can get that BFP :thumbup:

I will probably test tomorrow or Monday. Even if I get a BFP I won't post it on here til after I can let DH know. I want him to hear it first. So I guess if I'm off the boards a few days you can assume it is good news. If it's BFN you will know right away.

I've been super hungry all day today - like I'm having hunger pangs all the time no matter how much I eat :icecream: :munch: :pizza:
Hoping its a good sign...


----------



## Bepaisley

So close to finding out Mrs. Bear, FXd for good news!!!

Kaylakin, thanks for all the info, its so good to hear it from someone going through it rather than a sheet of directions from the dr. I've been trying to convince my husband that if we go that route he will give me the shots but he keeps saying he cant stab me..which I guess is good lol! I do the trigger shot before IUI but I didn't have to do it myself last month, they did my scan and saw the follicles were good in size and they had told me to bring it along so they went ahead and did it for me. It was a relief but now that that's the next step I wish id done it to prepare myself.
Anyways looks like u got a few nice big ones so hoping this is it for u!! I'm only on day 3 of 5 for my meds then going in for a scan Friday, hope I get atleast two follicles again!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tested this morning at 12dpo and BFN :cry:

Devastated... Even though this was really the 1st IUI with good #s for both follicles and SA and odds still only 25%, I can't help but think 'if I can't get a BFP with 5 eggs and plenty of sperm will I ever be able to get a BFP at all...' :nope:


----------



## Bepaisley

So sorry mrs. Bear :(
I'd look at it this way that u didn't succeed with the 25% chance, so it's not u or ur body it's that the odds are against u...I know when I got my BFN I thought no one could understand and felt like I'd never be pregnant so I know how u feel :/
u did clomid and a trigger shot? Can you try injectables or are u gonna move on to IVF? I'm already mentally preparing for that also, no clue what the cost can be...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks bepaisley :hugs: I try to look at it that the odds were no different than an average conception month for 'normal' couples and not get so down. It's just hard when you first get the BFN. Definitely not giving up hope yet.

Right now I'm sticking with pills as long as I can because insurance will only cover injectibles for regular intercourse, not IUI or IVF.

I don't know if they would ever want to try injectibles or not since I've gotten at least 3 follies every time on the Clomid/Femara they have me on now. They even talked about reducing my meds since I got so many follicles this cycle, which I don't understand. :shrug: If the point of the injectibles is to get more follicles, why are they trying to reduce the number I get now without them? :growlmad: I'll definitely bring that up at my next appointment if they try to reduce meds.

I suspect they will have me try a few more IUIs and if still no success with good numbers they will suggest IVF. I don't want to go through IVF while DH is away though, so I don't plan on doing that this year if I can avoid it.


----------



## Kaylakin

Mrs. Bear said:


> Thanks bepaisley :hugs: I try to look at it that the odds were no different than an average conception month for 'normal' couples and not get so down. It's just hard when you first get the BFN. Definitely not giving up hope yet.
> 
> Right now I'm sticking with pills as long as I can because insurance will only cover injectibles for regular intercourse, not IUI or IVF.
> 
> I don't know if they would ever want to try injectibles or not since I've gotten at least 3 follies every time on the Clomid/Femara they have me on now. They even talked about reducing my meds since I got so many follicles this cycle, which I don't understand. :shrug: If the point of the injectibles is to get more follicles, why are they trying to reduce the number I get now without them? :growlmad: I'll definitely bring that up at my next appointment if they try to reduce meds.
> 
> I suspect they will have me try a few more IUIs and if still no success with good numbers they will suggest IVF. I don't want to go through IVF while DH is away though, so I don't plan on doing that this year if I can avoid it.

MrsBear,
You're definitely not out yet, so glad you're not giving up hope yet. I hate seeing a BFN..it is the worst. Worse than that is how pathetic I feel searching the strip for the faintest hint of a second line, squinting in the light, etc. Ughhh..it really sucks, and I really feel for you...

Hang in there, and you never know until AF shows, as you know. 

I know what you mean about the injectibles. I'm going to end up with only two this cycle because they were so paranoid about overstimulating me. I got 3 on clomid for my first and second IUI and then 2 on clomid for my 3rd IUI. I know they were afraid of overstimulating, but seriously, if it didn't work three times already, can you at least try to get a few more and then see how I do? They told me today that because I'm "young" that getting more follicles is just asking for triplets..wtf! I'm 30, so I know I still have time, but it's not like I'm 25. Also, I've been trying for about a year and a half with only a mc to show for it. Blahh!

Anyway, the doc also said that sometimes it's too late to slow down the meds and you end up with too many follicles and have to cancel the cycle. Sooo..I"m glad they really controlled it and I have 2 good sized follicles and hopefully a good quality egg there, etc. I have heard that in addition to getting more follicles, the injectibles give a better quality egg and ovulation, whatever that means. My doctor didn't tell me that, but I've read that on these boards...not sure how true it is??

I think if this doesn't work, I may just go to IVF. My insurance would cover two more IUIs plus meds, but I feel like if it hasn't happened after 4 IUIs with good timing and good responses, maybe there is something going on at the microscopic level that we won't find out until IVF. Oh well, only time will tell!
I go in on Wednesday for my 4th IUI, so I have to trigger tonight. I only had to inject for 7 days so that was good! The four follicles I had on Friday slowed down because they reduced my dose, so now there were just two big follicles, and some slightly smaller ones, and a bunch of really smaller ones. Having said that, even with slowing down the dose, the follicles were 6mm on Friday and I went back today (Monday) and I'm ready to trigger..wtf!

BePaisely, how ya doing?? I know what you mean about mentally preparing. I'm already thinking about IVF and what that entails and I haven't even been through my IUI yet. I guess it is a self-protection mechanism, too, so there are no surprises thrown our way...

talk to you all soon..


----------



## Bepaisley

Doing good, going in on Friday to see when I'll be triggering.
Good luck on wednesday, hope this is it for u!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Kaylakin said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaylakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean - with each new 'stage' of this process I get both excited and overwhelmed by it all at the same time.
> 
> If we don't get success over the next few cycles I don't know what our plan would be. They may advise straight to IVF if I can't get BFP with 5 as it is. We have military insurance though so they wouldn't cover anything and my work insurance is self-funded so they don't either. But I'm the same as you, if we have to pay it we will.
> 
> They will definitely monitor you more closely with injectibles, especially this first cycle to see how you respond.
> 
> I'm doing ok. 6dpIUI today. Had a temp dip today and lots of cramps and bloating. But I feel like so much of my 'symptoms' can be caused by the meds they have me on so I'm hesitant to read too much into it. So I'm trying to be hopeful without getting my hopes up too high. Though I am sure I will be devastated if I get another BFN. I think psychologically it will be a hit - like 'if I can't get a BFP with 5 it is hopeless...'
> 
> How are you doing MrsBear? I know what you mean about the BFN with 5 follicles - it's like, is there something else going on if you get a BFN with 5 follicles and decent sperm count? Well, one step at a time, though that is so hard to do! I'm already thinking about IVF stuff but I haven't even had my IUI for this cycle yet. I need to slow down. I'm just getting so used to the constant disappointment and having no success. My injections are going well so far. I've found myself getting stressed with the whole process, and just frustrated with the fact that I even have to be doing all this stuff. Either way, I'm happy to be on to something new, with hopefully better results. I go in on Friday for a scan to see how I'm responding to the injections. I have no idea what to expect....I hope all goes well...
> 
> Talk to you later..
> 
> How is everyone else doing?? Ginger, Harvest, Paisley?
> 
> Harvest, I have a question about the progesterone suppository...Is this instead of a progesterone shot?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Kaylakin, the progesterone suppositories are to support the luteal phase. I am borderline as my luteal phase is usually only 10 days. So I think it is more of a precaution than anything. I haven't heard of anyone getting progesterone shots before unless maybe for IVF? Sorry I can't answer that.
> 
> So far the TWW is dragging as usual, oh well, heading out of town for the long weekend so that should help some. Can't wait to test! 6 days to go!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh, 2WW is so tough!! Hope you can keep your mind off things! I have a trip planned starting May 2nd, so if all goes to plan I'll have my IUI before that and I'll spend the middle of the 2WW on the beach passing the time away! You plan to test in 6 days..how many dpiui will you be at that point? I always test the morning of the beta, or the night before. I can't bear to test before that, but I also don't want my first news to be from the nurse on the phone re: my results...
> 
> As for me, I'm going for a follicle scan and bloodwork tomorrow. I'll be CD9 but it's my first cycle of injectibles, so I have no idea what is going on down there..hahah...I'm kinda nervous..but oh well!
> 
> Ok talk to you all later..hang in there everyone! :hugs:Click to expand...

11 DPIUI today, Beta is on Thursday, so at 14 DPIUI. I haven't decided if I am going to test before then or not. Don't have any tests at the moment so I might just wait even though I am dying to test! 

Glad to hear the injectables are going well for you Kaylakin! FX

Mrs Bear, so sorry to hear about your BFN! Keep those spirits high for next month :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Kaylakin - I guess I can understand them not wanting to go too far with the meds til they see how you respond. It's better to have 2 good ones than 9 and have it cancelled.

Bepaisley - hope you get lots of follies

Harvest - FX for a BFP. I test before betas just so I know what to expect rather than be out somewhere to get caught off guard by a call if its bad news. Hopefully this will be your month.

Good luck this week ladies! :dust:


----------



## Harvest2009

Bad news ladies BFN today at 13dpo :( oh well there is always next month, I am trying not to get too down. I am "ready for round 2 bring it" maybe I will end up with a bfp next time...
GL Kay akin with ur IUI! GL to u too bepaisley hope your follies are good! 
Take care ladies :hugs:


----------



## Bepaisley

:( I was so devastated last month when I got my BFN too, the only thing that made me feel better was that I was going to try again. I read so many success stories to keep my hopes up and it kind of backfired on me, then I joined these forums which really helped.
Hope you are doing ok, all we can do is keep trying right, the rest is out of our control. Feel better, will update u all on my follicles tomorrow, FXd for good news!


----------



## Bepaisley

Posted this on the April thread but don't think the same people are on each thread so I'll copy/paste:

So just got my scan and theres only one this time...I know it only takes one but last time there were 2 and it didn't work, so why would it work with one. Plus my IUI isn't scheduled till monday 245 and he told me to take my shot tomorrow at 930 pm, so it's about going to be 41-42 hours later, won't I have ovulated by then?! I feel like this cycle is a total bust.


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi I answered you on the other thread, so ill just wish you good luck on your IUI Monday. What cd are you on? I'm glad they moved it up a bit. Sometimes it is just bad luck so it may work this time even with one follicle. I usually have three follicles and it hasn't worked yet, and this time I had 2, but I'm tryinto remain positive as well. Good luck with everything.. god this 2WW sucks already!


----------



## Bepaisley

Hi kaylakin, I'm cd 12 right now IUI will be cd 15, which is weird, last month same protocol they didn't even do an ultrasound till cd14 and he said I wasn't ready so I triggered cd16 and had IUIs cd17 and cd18. I don't get how now I'll be having an IUI so quickly....I dunno weird how things change per cycle when u did everything the same.
Thanks for wishing me luck, I hope you get good news at the end of ur 2ww! Hate that 2ww ugh!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Harvest - sorry you got a BFN :hugs:

Bepaisley - Some RE like to have the egg waiting for the sperm so that may be his plan. That would put it about 6 hours post O. If you don't want to do that just count 36 hours back from your IUI. It will mean getting up for your shot around 3am, but if you are really bothered by the timing I say do what makes you more comfortable.

I totally understand how you feel about the follicle count. My first cycle of meds I had 3 and then they switched them (guessed wrong about what had worked) and I only had 1 when I got my first IUI. I was down the whole 2ww. Just try to remember that plenty of women have success with just one follicle. FX you are one of them this month :dust:

Kaylakin - sending lots of sticky dust your way too :dust:

No AF yet for me but the cramps have started so I suspect she will be here soon. If she shows up tomorrow I will probably have my scan Monday. Hoping for no cysts so I can get started TTC again. I'm ready to get going :thumbup:


----------



## Kaylakin

Harvest, I'm sorry about your BFN. You have a great attitude toward the next cycle though..did you go for a baseline scan and bloodwork yet?

Bepaisely, how did your IUI go?

MrsBear - did AF arrive? 

Afm, I'm 4dpiui and going on vacation this week. I'm psyched to be getting away for some serious relaxation. I think it will help pass the time... As much as I try not to, I have been thinking about if this cycle doesn't work, then ill just do IVF but then I don't want to be on bcp for three to four weeks, etc..and I just have to stop myself!! I just have to take it one day at a time and stop thinking so much ahead...


----------



## Bepaisley

Kaylakin, IUI is tomorrow. I'm the same as you though, already thinking about the next cycle and IVF if necessary. I'll be going on vacation week after next, just cant wait to get away and have my mind off it for a bit (hopefully)
Mrs.bear, what's next for u?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I'm the same as you guys - I am always thinking 'if this doesn't work, what next...'.

AF arrived yesterday so I am going to call in the morning to set up my baseline scan and get started again. I felt like I had a cyst earlier in the week but not so much now so who knows :shrug:. I'll find out tomorrow I guess. I'm planning to try to talk them out of reducing my meds. Hopefully I will get to see my Dr and not one of the student fellows this time.

Good luck during the 2ww ladies and enjoy your vacations :thumbup:


----------



## Bepaisley

Let us know how ur appt goes!
I really don't get how IUI doesn't work, I mean it sounds perfect, how do all the million of sperms miss the eggs!


----------



## Kaylakin

Bepaisley said:


> Kaylakin, IUI is tomorrow. I'm the same as you though, already thinking about the next cycle and IVF if necessary. I'll be going on vacation week after next, just cant wait to get away and have my mind off it for a bit (hopefully)
> Mrs.bear, what's next for u?

Hey bepaisley,
Sorry I was thinking Friday for the IUI but that was your follicle check right? Well good luck tomorrow..hope all goes well! I don't understand how IUI doesn't work either...Especially I don't get how we were pg naturally last year, then mc'd, and can't get pg again.. I don't get any of it! Anyway, good luck and hope the first part of the 2ww passes quickly before your vacation..


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies, mrs bear sorry for the bfn, I was disappointed when I got mine but we have to keep the hopes up for the next round! Positive thoughts! 
Bepaisley, GL on your IUI tomorrow! 
Kaylakin, no baseline scan for me, I don't have PCOS so maybe that is why no baseline scan, I am on a really low dose of clomid (25 mg), so maybe that is why no scan till day 14? Not too sure just going by Drs orders, as per usual :) AF showed up today so back on the meds in 2 days. Hope u have a good holiday! Enjoy :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Appt went well - no cysts so starting meds tonight. I was able to talk the Dr out of reducing the meds. She thinks it might be my lining is too thin so she is adding another med and shifting the timing by a day to see if that helps. I hope that is all it is. Next IUI will probably be 5/17.

Bepaisley - how did the IUI go?

sending everyone lots of :dust:


----------



## Bepaisley

IUI went well, good count and mOtility, just hoping it wasnt too late because I had a positive ovulation test Saturday afternoon before the trigger shot even. The office is closed on weekends so I didn't even bother telling them yesterday, just went for it and will hope for the best. DH and I did BD on Friday as well, so did all I could....
Mrs.bear, great news they didn't lower ur meds and already tackled the lining issue. Really hope this is the one!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Bepaisley - BD on Friday should have you covered even if the IUI was late. FX this is your BFP :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

How's everybody doing?

Kaylakin - when are you testing?


----------



## Harvest2009

Mrs. Bear said:


> How's everybody doing?
> 
> Kaylakin - when are you testing?

Hi mrsbear, just taking my last clomid tonight and will probably be having iui either the 16th or 17th. FX this will be our month :) one question, do you always have a baseline scan? I didn't have one, hoping there was no cyst there, next scan is on the 13th.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Harvest - sounds like we will be having our IUI at the same time. My follie check is the 15th so if all goes well my IUI will be the 17th.

I always have a baseline before they will give me meds. I don't know if they do it for all their patients or if it is because I have PCOS and am more likely to have cysts. I don't mind it though. I would rather have them than risk there being a cyst that gets aggravated by the meds and end up losing an ovary because of it. 

I suspect it may just depend on your dr. Some people have lots of scans and some people don't have any. I just have the baseline and the follie check.


----------



## Bepaisley

Hi all, doing well, just 1 week into my 2ww, and feeling no symptoms or anything so far. I'm going on vacation for a week starting tomorrow so have kept busy preparing for that, then the day after I come back will be testing day. I thought I'm so prepared for seeing a negative but am already getting so nervous about testing, I always do! 
Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Kaylakin

Harvest2009 said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> How's everybody doing?
> 
> Kaylakin - when are you testing?
> 
> Hi mrsbear, just taking my last clomid tonight and will probably be having iui either the 16th or 17th. FX this will be our month :) one question, do you always have a baseline scan? I didn't have one, hoping there was no cyst there, next scan is on the 13th.Click to expand...

Hey Harvest,
Yay for finishing the clomid! I really hope this month is for you. All of this waiting is really so hard. What # IUI is this for you?
I don't have PCOS, but my clinic always does a baseline scan regardless on any of the first four days of your cycle. Clomid and injectibles can all leave left over cysts which can be problematic so I think they just want to be sure. Plus, last time my E2 level was a little high (from a resolving 2cm cyst from a previous cycle of clomid) so they had to make sure that it was on the way down so that I could continue with the cycle. It does depend on different clinics as to what their protocol is. For example, my clinic never gives supplemental progesterone after an IUI; they say it has not been shown to really be effective with IUI , unless you have like known low levels of progesterone or something. But, a lot of other clinics do as a rule...

Anyway, good luck with your scan on Friday! Fx for you this cycle! :winkwink:


----------



## Kaylakin

Mrs. Bear said:


> Harvest - sounds like we will be having our IUI at the same time. My follie check is the 15th so if all goes well my IUI will be the 17th.
> 
> I always have a baseline before they will give me meds. I don't know if they do it for all their patients or if it is because I have PCOS and am more likely to have cysts. I don't mind it though. I would rather have them than risk there being a cyst that gets aggravated by the meds and end up losing an ovary because of it.
> 
> I suspect it may just depend on your dr. Some people have lots of scans and some people don't have any. I just have the baseline and the follie check.

MrsBear,
Getting closer..yay! I hope 4th time is the charm for you...I hope you get a few nice, big follies on the 15th...I know I have asked this before, but is your husband back soon?

As for me, I don't feel any different...as usual!!! I'm on 11dpiui, and my beta is this coming Wednesday morning. Just got back from a great vacation, which really helped pass the time. It went way too quickly.
My usual is to not test until the morning of the beta. I like to pretend that I could still possibly be preggers until the last final moment. Otherwise, I get really down and just wait each day before the beta to move onto the next cycle. I like to live in denial for a while. I know it is still early, and a lot of people don't get symptoms until later, but I don't know..I really don't know what to think...:nope:


----------



## Kaylakin

Bepaisley said:


> Hi all, doing well, just 1 week into my 2ww, and feeling no symptoms or anything so far. I'm going on vacation for a week starting tomorrow so have kept busy preparing for that, then the day after I come back will be testing day. I thought I'm so prepared for seeing a negative but am already getting so nervous about testing, I always do!
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

Hey! Glad you have the 1st week over with. Hopefully the second will fly by while you're on vacation. I just got back myself, and it was a great way to pass the time. I didn't obsess nearly as much as I do at home. However, our hotel had free wi-fi even though we were out of the country, and in a way I wish it didn't so I could have been more "disconnected" if you know what I mean. Do you usually test at home before your beta or do you wait to hear from them on the phone for the first time?? Have fun on your vacation..fx this is it for you this month! :thumbup:


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks Kaylakin, def looking forward to being away and busy. Hope to read some good news from you wednesday though! My clinic doesn't do a blood test, just tells me to take a pregnancy test after 2 weeks and then if not stop the progesterone suppositories and come back on day 3 or if positive come in. Glad you got away for a bit and enjoyed ur vacation!


----------



## Kaylakin

BePaisley,
That's interesting about the different ways clinics do things. In a way I wish I could just take a test on my own so I didn't have to hear the news when they call me. They have me sign a form saying that I will come in for bloodwork regardless, even if I have my period, etc. It is weird, but they said that I have to come in because even if I'm bleeding it could still be a pregnancy, or the pregnancy could be in the wrong place, etc. I understand that, but it is hard enough taking a negative test, and then you have to hear from them "Unfortunately it was negative." blahblahblah. Well, hopefully there won't be too much more of that ;-) I hope I get a surprise and good news on Wednesday. We shall see. If not, I think I'm done with IUI. If this doesn't work, I will have had 4 IUI cycles of good outcomes on "paper", but with no positive end result. I think then it will be time to move on...just preparing psychologically! Have fun on your vacation..! Hoping time flies for you...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Kaylakin - DH will be back on leave for a couple weeks over the summer but it will be :cold: again before he is back for good. Still a long way off...

FX for good news for you this week :dust:

Bepaisley - have a great vacation and :dust: to you as well


----------



## Harvest2009

Kaylakin said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> How's everybody doing?
> 
> Kaylakin - when are you testing?
> 
> Hi mrsbear, just taking my last clomid tonight and will probably be having iui either the 16th or 17th. FX this will be our month :) one question, do you always have a baseline scan? I didn't have one, hoping there was no cyst there, next scan is on the 13th.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Harvest,
> Yay for finishing the clomid! I really hope this month is for you. All of this waiting is really so hard. What # IUI is this for you?
> I don't have PCOS, but my clinic always does a baseline scan regardless on any of the first four days of your cycle. Clomid and injectibles can all leave left over cysts which can be problematic so I think they just want to be sure. Plus, last time my E2 level was a little high (from a resolving 2cm cyst from a previous cycle of clomid) so they had to make sure that it was on the way down so that I could continue with the cycle. It does depend on different clinics as to what their protocol is. For example, my clinic never gives supplemental progesterone after an IUI; they say it has not been shown to really be effective with IUI , unless you have like known low levels of progesterone or something. But, a lot of other clinics do as a rule...
> 
> Anyway, good luck with your scan on Friday! Fx for you this cycle! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hi Kaylakin, this will be my second IUI. Not too sure about the timing of the first one, I think that I ovulated the night before they did it so hopefully this round will go better. I am sure we will go for another cycle after this if we need to, hopefully we won't :) FX for you on wednesday, hope you get ur BFP!


----------



## Kaylakin

Hey Harvest,
Hopefully the timing will work out better this time around. I always worry about the timing and second guess everything. Then, I figure I just have to trust my RE...but it is so hard. :-(

My stupid AF showed this morning, a day earlier than I was expecting. It has already been showing up earlier when I do medicated cycles, but this was even earlier. Very odd. The nurse did say it was normal for that to happen when all the hormone levels just drop quickly. 

Sooo..I'm out. I still have to go for my bloodwork tomorrow which is dumb. I will book a scan for Thursday I guess, to start the next cycle. However, I'm done with IUI. I can't take the BFN month after month, when each time I respond well to the medication with 2-3 follicles, we trigger and time it well, and there is a decent sperm sample. I just don't get it. I will move onto IVF. Just typing that is so scary and I"m not sure why...

Good luck to everyone else this cycle!!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Oh no! So sorry for your BFN Kaylakin :hugs: It's not fair that ttc has to be this hard. Good luck with IVF. Just remember you are doing everything right and IVF has much better odds. You will get your BFP soon, I know it :hugs:

That is definitely stupid that you still have to go in for the blood test. I'm sure they will charge you for it too... 

I'm doing ok - I go in for my follicle scan Sunday so if all goes well my IUI will be Tuesday.


----------



## Harvest2009

So sorry for the bfn kaylakin, wishing you all the best in the next stage :)
Mrs bear FX you scan goes well on Sunday. 
My next scan is Friday and I will be day 13 so should have some decent sized follies by then.
Take care ladies!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good luck at your scan Harvest - hoping for lots of follies for us both this week :thumbup:


----------



## Harvest2009

Had a surprise at my scan this morning, a 21 mm follie! Off for iui tomorrow morning a few days earlier than planned! I gues that clomid is shortening my cycles which is fine with me :)
Hope your scan went well mrs bear, hope all u ladies are keeping well, any updates?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Glad to hear you had a good scan Harvest - good luck with your IUI :dust: Nothing wrong with shorter cycles either :thumbup:

My scan isn't til tomorrow, but I am definitely feeling activity in my ovaries more every day. Feel it in the left more, which I guess makes sense since most of last cycle was on the right. Will know for sure in about 21 hours... Been using OPK in case I O early but as of this morning still negative.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Had my ultrasound and the IUI is being pushed back to probably Thursday because no follies are big enough yet. Right now I have 3 potential follies: 17, 14.5 and 13.5 respectively. I'm scheduled for another ultrasound Tuesday and am going to use opk's til then just in case. Looks like could be anywhere from 1-3 for the IUI.

I guess I am just down because usually they are big enough by now. The only time they weren't they stopped growing at 16 and the cycle was cancelled. I'm worried that will happen again and come Tuesday this cycle will be cancelled too. :nope:

I've already got the IUI appointment moved to Thursday so I'm trying to stay positive that it will happen.


----------



## Harvest2009

Mrs. Bear said:


> Had my ultrasound and the IUI is being pushed back to probably Thursday because no follies are big enough yet. Right now I have 3 potential follies: 17, 14.5 and 13.5 respectively. I'm scheduled for another ultrasound Tuesday and am going to use opk's til then just in case. Looks like could be anywhere from 1-3 for the IUI.
> 
> I guess I am just down because usually they are big enough by now. The only time they weren't they stopped growing at 16 and the cycle was cancelled. I'm worried that will happen again and come Tuesday this cycle will be cancelled too. :nope:
> 
> I've already got the IUI appointment moved to Thursday so I'm trying to stay positive that it will happen.

FX for you mrs bear! Hope those follies grow and all goes according to plan. 
Had our iui yesterday morning with 60 mill sperm at 95% motility, so pretty good. Now all I can do is hope that it worked, ah the dreaded 2ww!


----------



## Kaylakin

Mrs Bear - fx for you that you just need a few more days for them to grow!

Harvest - the numbers sound great! I hope this is it for you!

This thread needs some positive news...it is way overdue!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Fabulous number Harvest! :thumbup: FX for that BFP


----------



## Bepaisley

Hi all-back from my vacation and tested yesterday and this morning, BFN :( 
Stopped the prometrium supp so now just waiting on AF. I was prepared but still hurts, esp telling DH and my mom is getting hard on me. Feels like I'm disappointin them :( well now I'm just waiting for my pd to go in and see what the plan is, I just don't get why it's not working. DH wants to go straight to IVF but I'm thinking of doing one more round of IUI since I feel like I could get more eggs if the dr tries something more aggressive. What I'm really scared of more than the IVF process is doing IVF and it not working, I dunno how I'd handle that.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Bepaisley - sorry for the BFN :hugs: I suspect it was the timing this month since you said you got a +opk before your trigger. FX for better news next cycle.

Kaylakin is right - we are due for some good news on this thread...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Had much better news at today's scan. Will definitely have the next IUI on Thursday and there should be at least 2, possibly 3, follicles ready by then (they are 22,20 and 17 right now). Give myself a shot tonight and then it is just a waiting game. :wacko:


----------



## Bepaisley

Yay, 3 is awesome! I'm just waiting on my pd now and hoping day 3 scan doesn't land on the weekend cuz my dr isn't open on weekends! Def don't want to miss this cycle cuz of that. I guess I should be in a round 3 thread now but i want to keep up with all of u!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Bepaisley - I'm on round four so I don't think any of us care anymore LOL. I'm the same as you, I don't want to abandon the thread because I want to keep up with how everyone is doing. I do my main updates in my journal but always check in on a few threads to keep them posted and see how everyone else is getting along :thumbup:

Do you have to do your scan day 3? My office has me do anywhere from cd1-3 it doesn't have to be exactly day 3. They were even wanting to push it to cd4 once because they were overbooked. Maybe you will have the same flexibility and can get your scan Friday. You could always schedule it for Friday and move it to Monday if no AF :winkwink: 

I'm surprised more clinics aren't open on the weekends. Mine isn't open regular hours but they have anyone needing things on the weekend come in at 730am and they stay til everyone is finished. It isn't as if you can control it. I've had an IUI and several scans on the weekend. I can't imagine having to add the stress of timing things to not hit a weekend to all the other pressures of ttc.


----------



## Bepaisley

Lol I thought u might be past round two but was responding from my phone and didn't scroll through. Glad im not the only one! I haven't had to worry about cycle day landing on a weekend yet (well I've worried but it hasn't happened) so I'm not sure what they'd do, hopefully they would do it a little bit earlier, prob not later cuz I have to order my meds etc. I feel like AF will start any minute now so just hope it does. But it def is a headache having to worry about weekends, or one month my dr was on vacation in the beginning of my cycle and I had to skip the whole month. There is a bigger clinic that I know a lot of ppl have used here that had multiple locations and is open on the weekends. I keep thinking of switching but I really like my dr, he's close by, I always see him and only him, he's always on time, and has great success rates...it just is inconvenient sometimes :/


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I wish I saw my Dr more often. I think I last saw him in January or February. It is a medical school clinic so he is only there a couple of days a week and even if he is there they usually have you see one of the student fellows. Ultimately the Dr is consulted on your case if there are any changes to be made but it would sure be nice to see my Dr now and then.

I can't imagine having to take a cycle off just because the Dr was on vacation. That must have been so frustrating. FX you get your AF soon and won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Bepaisley

Well well, speak of the Devil! AF is starting to make an appearance, just started spotting but went ahead and called for an appt Thursday right away! Luckily they always fit me in even last minute (knock on wood) 
Def am curious to see what the dr tries this time as he said we would do something diff, I think if it doesn't work this time I'll be on to IVF. will keep you updated on what he says and let me know how ur IUI goes with all those follies!! :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Glad she showed early enough to schedule your scan this week :thumbup: Be sure to tell the Dr you got the + OPK early last cycle in case he wants to adjust your timing any this month to account for that. Good luck!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Am I the only one who hates the day between trigger and IUI? Between discomfort in the ovaries, soreness from the shot and feeling nausea all day long I always feel plain awful.


----------



## Bepaisley

Hi bear, the first time I took the ovidrel I was very sleepy but no other side effects (that was with 2 eggs) second time I didn't feel anything (1 egg) don't know if that makes a difference...how did ur IUI go?! My appt didn't go so well, no cysts but the dr said I couldn't start injectables yet cuz we didn't prepare ahead of time or get insurance authorization. So I'm on the exact same protocol as the last 2 times. Then a week after insemination we will start preparing for either injectables or IVF. we r going to discuss which would be better. I feel like each cycle is getting worse, maybe my body is getting used to the meds, any suggestions on helping get more eggs around ovulation? I'm thinking I'll completely cut out sugar and caffeine...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Bepaisley - I wonder if our bodies don't get used to the meds too. Are they willing to up your clomid at all to see if you can get more follies. I don't have any other advice on how to get more follicles. I only get as many as I do because of the medication they have me on. I haven't done anything different than when I was on other meds and had 0-1. I've cut out things like caffeine and alcohol too (except during AF) but don't know if that makes a difference really. I've also heard keeping your feet up as much as possible can help them grow but who knows :shrug: Sorry you have to wait to try injectibles. FX this cycle will work and you won't need to after all :hugs:

My IUI went ok. Had 7 million with 39% motility. The count is about avg for our frozen samples but the motility was really good compared to previous thaws so FX that makes the difference. I'm hoping taking til cd20 for the IUI won't mean poor egg quality.

I definitely did not like the Dr though. It wasn't one I'd ever seen before and after making me wait 15 minutes (90 min post thaw) he comes in making comments and asking questions about my history and treatment. I wanted to scream 'just do the IUI already before all the sperm die!' :hissy: I go into more detail in my journal...

Anyway, I'm officially in the 2ww now and plan to test 6/1. I figure the trigger should be out of my system by then at 13dpo.


----------



## Bepaisley

I'm thinking of maybe walking more before the IUI to hopefully get blood flowing a bit more? I dunno why I think that'll help but I'll try anything! Lol
Hahah - I can imagine u with that dr, mine always asks how work is, who knows what goes on at work, all I do is come on this site through my phone and google all day lol...I can't focus on anythin else!! I don't know too much about what mOtility is good or not, they usually just tell me count...thatll be my next google I guess!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I was very proud of myself for not screaming... :thumbup: I don't get a lot done at work some days either LOL

From what I have found ideally they want a count of at least 10 million with 30% motility for the best chance. So I figure if that gives 3 million motile then our 39% of 7 million would be 2.73 million so that's pretty close


----------



## Bepaisley

Yea, I don't even understand why so many r needed when it only takes one and they put it so close to the egg! First cycle I ha 2 eggs (one on each side) did back to back iuis with 30 million each day and still nothing! Makes no sense to me :/
When is ur husband back, and do you get to talk daily?
I get to talk to my husband but he's not as helpful as talking on here lol, keeps telling me to be patient and if I cry tells me I have to be calm and it'll happen etc. He tries to be so sweet but sometimes I wanna just scream at him! Lol


----------



## Mrs. Bear

People have had success with only 500K for IUI and one egg while other can have 80 million and lots of eggs and get BFN. It makes absolutely no sense at all...

DH will be back in a couple of months for two weeks on leave but it will be :cold: again before he is back for good. We typically communicate 3-4 times per week but it all depends on what he has going on and if the internet there is working. Some weeks I will hear from him almost every day and other only once or twice. This week is unusual - I haven't heard from him since last Friday :sad1:

He is about the same as your husband with ttc. Tells me it will happen and tries to be supportive. I try not to overwhelm him with details of the process but still keep him in the loop. I definitely come here to really discuss things. It makes such a difference when you discuss it with people who are in the same boat.


----------



## Bepaisley

Aww sorry, that's stressful too. I'm sure you're excited for him coming back even if it is for a few weeks. I'm the same about not going into too many details, he can't keep any of my meds straight. My Drs office didn't even meet him till after all my testing and before treatments, so they joked that they wondered if he existed. I'm so close to the office I just didn't think he needed to make the commute to just sit there, it's not like he could really do much, but def glad he's around. Hope you hear from ur DH soon!


----------



## Kaylakin

Hey guys,
Just stopping in to see how you are doing. 
Paisley, I'm really sorry about your BFN. I know how devastating it is. I also know how scary it is to think of IVF if the next one doesn't work. I found that I finally reached my threshold and just bit the bullet and decided to go for it, but everyone has their limit for what they can endure and what they want to do. I am scared because if this doesn't work, what do I do? I did feel better when the nurse practitioner told me that she couldn't think of anyone my age or younger (I just turned 31) for whom it never ending up working. She said for some people it took a few times or took longer, but it eventually worked. I felt better after that, but then I was also thinking that I don't want it to take a few times of IVF. Ughhh..so much to think about. 

MrsBear - glad you got the IUI done and you're in the 2WW. I don't get the numbers, either. Some ppl have success with lower numbers and some have 100 million post wash and have BFN. 
I'm thinking back to my 4 IUIs and I feel like they went really quickly because now I've been on BCPs for a week in prep for IVF and I can't take it anymore! I feel like I'm not doing anything and I want to get back to injecting and feel like I'm making some progress or something!

Best of luck to you both...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I know what you mean Kaylakin, I've been put on BCP before when I've a cyst and it's torture being made to wait. I think the worst part of BCP is that it is a daily reminder that you aren't ttc. 

I will probably move on to IVF once DH is back too. I know several people that have had successful IVF. Two were in their late 30s and one mid 30s. At 31 you have even better odds. I'm sure you will get your BFP soon - hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Bepaisley

Kaylakin good to hear from u! I think I was scared to do IVF before because of the whole process, but now i feel I can handle that and my new fear is that it's my last option and what if it doesn't worn?! So glad to hear what ur nurse said though, makes me feel a little better. The great thing about this site is having ppl to relate to but the bad thing is u can find just about any circumstance on here and I start to think all these things might happen to me cuz of reading about others! Sigh...well I really really hope to hear about some BFPs from the ladies on here!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

How is everyone doing? 

Harvest - have you tested yet?

I'm not testing til next Wednesday so still a ways to go... :wacko:


----------



## Bepaisley

I went for my scan yesterday and there was nothing on the right side but on the left it seemed like a follicle was developing but also there was a cyst...
I asked the dr about it and he said it's ok, get my bloodwork and come back on tuesday. I feel like another cycle is wasted :(
I guess I'll see what happens Tuesday. Still going back and forth between injectables and IVF, if I have to go on BC to get rid of the cyst I'm thinking IVF, I just feel like everything is taking too long
When's everyone else testing??


----------



## Harvest2009

Sorry bepaisley, I know how you feel, this process feels like it is taking forever! Just had a BFN after IUI #2, my optimism is a little shattered. Who knows, 3rd time lucky?
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sorry for the BFN Harvest :hugs: 

Bepaisley - FX the follicle they saw develops ok and you got good news at today's scan.

I'm testing tomorrow and this morning I just had a gut feeling that it is a BFN. It is odd because yesterday I had a feeling it would be BFP. Hopefully it is just my mind preparing me for the BFN so I don't get my hopes up too much.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Another BFN :cry:


----------



## Bepaisley

Sorry mrs.bear, is ivf next? The chances will be much higher, I know its so hard, I hope you're doing ok. Sorry harvest for ur Bfn as well, hope that 3rd times the charm! As for me, im out also, I have had a really weird cycle. My day 11 bloodwork showed I had already ovulated. I dunno if the cyst was from me trying to ovulate or if I really did. Anyways there is nothing they can do and dr said since my lining was thin it most probably won't happen on it's own this cycle either so just waiting on my period now. Don't know what's next...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Wow, it stinks to have your cycle over before it has even begun.

I have a feeling we will be looking at IVF eventually but I hesitate to go through that while DH is deployed. I specifically asked to see my actual Dr when I go in Monday. Usually I get a student fellow, I haven't seen my actual Dr since January... I want to get his opinion on where we are and what we should do next. DH is home on leave over the summer so it would be the perfect time to try injectibles with fresh sperm, but don't know if I need injectibles if I get multiple follies on clomid/femera :shrug:


----------



## Harvest2009

So sorry ladies, we aren't having much luck these days are we? 
Our Dr does 3 IUIs before movign onto something else so I guess if this month doesn't work then we are onto either IUI with injectibles or a lap and IVF, crazy, how did we get here?


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi ladies may I dip in? I just got the results back from my first IUI and the results were BFN. I was upset at first because I was so sure it would work. This time when we go through it I am not telling anyone but the lovely ladies on this site.


----------



## Bepaisley

Sorry all, I def know the feeling :/ very stressed lately about all this


----------



## Harvest2009

hang in there bepaisley! FX for you! how many IUIs have you done? are you moving to IUI with injectibles or IVF next. We will probably be in the same boat if this month doesn't work. Never though it would get to this point.

Sorry for the BFN hopefullyw8ting, hang in there, it is never easy to get a BFN. 

How was your appointment Mrs Bear?

We are onto round 3 just upped our clomid dose and getting my day 10 scan tomorrow. FX for more that 1 egg this time, we will see.


----------



## Bepaisley

Hi harvest - so first cycle of meds I did two (back to back) iuis, second cycle I did one, then third cycle I ovulated way early, so did 3 total but only 2 cycles. I just feel like having one or 2 eggs for iui is not gonna work for us. I want to try Injectables for one cycle before IVF but also am feeling a bit desperate and may go straight to ivf...Hope your scan goes well!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dr. appt went well. No cysts so starting meds tonight.

Was a little down after the appointment. I asked him for his honest opinion on our odds given the post-thaw numbers etc. He said on a given cycle, taking into account the frozen sperm, low count and adjusting for my age, the odds are probably only 3-5%. A fresh cycle would probably be closer to 15%. That goes up with more eggs of course. I wasn't super shocked but hearing it makes me question if I am wasting my time on IUI :shrug:

I know a lot of the lower odds is the frozen sperm coming back with such low numbers so I'm trying not to get too down. I talked over the options with the Dr and we are going to do another IUI this month with the same meds. If no BFP we will do an injectibles cycle when DH is home on leave later in the summer. Between the injectibles and fresh sperm our odds should go up into the 20% range at least. I am really hoping we get our BFP [-o&lt;


----------



## Harvest2009

FX for you Mrs Bear! hope that this cycle is the one and you won't have to wait until the summer!

Bepaisley it is a hard choice to go for IUI with injectibles or IVF, I know the odds go way up with injectibles so it might be worth a shot? I don't know I guess it depends on your individual situation, whatever you think will work best for you.

For us clomid doesn't seem to be the answer, they doubled my dose and I still only have 1 dominant follicle, oh well I guess 1 is better than none. We'll just have to wait and see what happens! IUI will probably be this weekend.


----------



## Bepaisley

Good luck with your IUIs!! Hoping for good news from you all in a few weeks! 
I have my appt tomorrow where we will decide the next step, so nervous and excited for that!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Bepaisley said:


> Good luck with your IUIs!! Hoping for good news from you all in a few weeks!
> I have my appt tomorrow where we will decide the next step, so nervous and excited for that!

How did your appt go? I just had my day 10 sonogram and I was kinda bummed because I only had 3 big follies. I guess thats ok I think I had more than that the first time around. I start testing for ovulation tomorrow so fingers crossed!


----------



## Bepaisley

Well we decided to go to ivf, I was excited to start this cycle but unfortunatley my insurance is taking their sweet time in approving so I might have to wait a whole month before starting. Three is good! I have heard of ppl having to cancel cuz of three an risk of multiples so hopefully you can get atleast one sticky bean!! How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Harvest2009

FX for you hopeful, hope your IUI goes well in the next few days! Always good to get multiple follies!
Bepaisley, congrats on your decision to go for IVF, not and easy decision but such a huge step in the right direction, I have a good feeling that you will be the next one with a BFP!
Had our 3rd IUI this morning, it went really well. FX the the third time will be the lucky one! Otherwise it will be onto injectibles for us.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi Ladies

be paisley I hope all goes well with the IVF 
harvest I went in and had the IUI done today they took my blood and I actually haven't surged yet, so I got a false positive LH surge. So i go back tomorrow for more blood work and a sonogram so hopefully I will ovulate tomorrow!


----------



## Harvest2009

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> be paisley I hope all goes well with the IVF
> harvest I went in and had the IUI done today they took my blood and I actually haven't surged yet, so I got a false positive LH surge. So i go back tomorrow for more blood work and a sonogram so hopefully I will ovulate tomorrow!

Have your IUI yet? hope it went well it you did :)


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Harvest2009 said:


> hopefulywa8tn said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> be paisley I hope all goes well with the IVF
> harvest I went in and had the IUI done today they took my blood and I actually haven't surged yet, so I got a false positive LH surge. So i go back tomorrow for more blood work and a sonogram so hopefully I will ovulate tomorrow!
> 
> Have your IUI yet? hope it went well it you did :)Click to expand...

Hi there! I had friggin 3 IUI's last week! The one Tuesday was a waste really as I wasn't ovulating. I actually surged Friday so I had another on last Friday and Saturday. So I go back for the pregnancy test on 6/30!


----------



## Bepaisley

Wow, well with all those iuis hope u get ur bfp this month!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Crazy, that is alot of IUIs! Hope it works out for you! I am testing tomorrow and so nervous, keeping FX!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hope you ladies have better luck than me, had a bfn this morning :( onto the next month.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Harvest2009 said:


> Hope you ladies have better luck than me, had a bfn this morning :( onto the next month.

Aww I'm sorry thats news none of use want hear. What's your next step?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sorry for the BFN Harvest :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

Thanks ladies, this is not an easy road, so nice to have such a supportive group! So the next step for us is a higher dose of clomid (100mg) and injectibles. Starting the clomid tomorrow and then will find out more about the injectibles at my next scan on the 4th of July. FX it works, if not we are onto IVF it sounds like. 

How is your IVF cycle going Bepaisley, I might need your expertise next month!
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Bepaisley

Harvest hope the injectables work for you! I never even tried with injectables because I was so frustrated with it all and worried about cycts etc. I kinda wish I tried that first but oh well jumping in!! I start my first injections tomorrow, have a scan in the morning then injectables class in the afternoon and I'll be starting at night. I hope you don't have to go the IVF route but if u do ask me any questions!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Bepaisley said:


> Harvest hope the injectables work for you! I never even tried with injectables because I was so frustrated with it all and worried about cycts etc. I kinda wish I tried that first but oh well jumping in!! I start my first injections tomorrow, have a scan in the morning then injectables class in the afternoon and I'll be starting at night. I hope you don't have to go the IVF route but if u do ask me any questions!!

Hope it goes well for you tomorrow, GL! Did you have a laparoscope before you started IVF?


----------



## Bepaisley

Yes I actually had one before I started my IUI, all part of the diagnostic testing I guess. Have you had one yet? I was kind of annoyed he pushed for one so early but I was glad to have all the tests out of the way and not have that "what if" uncertainty!


----------



## Kaylakin

Bepaisley,
Just wishing you luck - you start injections tomorrow? Crazy! How long were you on BCPs? Harvest, I hope your IUI with clomid/injectables works and that you don't have to go down the IVF route. However, if you do, you will be fine. I found the waiting the hardest part. Once you start injections - it flies because they are monitoring you so closely and you feel like you are getting one step closer every single day. I think one of the hardest parts was being on BCPs the month before and just waiting around doing nothing... 

Good luck!!


----------



## Bepaisley

Kaylakin I start Lupron tomorrow and continue the Bcp till i think 7/2, so haven't started stimming yet. Glad to hear it wasn't too hard for u! How many embryos r u going to transfer. It's a long process hope and pray u get ur BFP at the end of it!


----------



## Kaylakin

Ahh, ok..great! I'm glad you're getting the ball rolling and starting the Lupron. I did the antagonist protocol so no Lupron for me. I did BCPs for 3 1/2 weeks then stopped for a few days and started stimming. I transferred 2 embryos on day 3. They were both excellent quality and 8 cells each. I'm now 5 days post transfer and I have a beta next week. We ended up having 5 good/excellent quality embryos to freeze as well. Time really did fly once I started stims. It is a long process, especially since January I've been going back to back months without a break. I had IUIs in Jan, Feb, March, and April, then May I started BCPs for IVF. June I had the ER and ET. However, I think it would be harder taking time off in between rather than just plugging along. 
When do you start stims? How many embryos are you planning to transfer? I think the hardest part of the whole process is the waiting, and the anticipation of the unknown.


----------



## Bepaisley

Ohh I'm not sure why I'm on another protocol, I guess it depends on ur diagnosis...omg ur so close to finding out, exciting!! I plan on transferring two also because i want to maximize my chances as much as possible since it might be my only shot for awhile. I'm like u also in that I just don't want to take any breaks unless it's forced. So I'm still starting Lupron tonight but at the ultrasound this morning he saw a cyst on the right side :( so might delay things he's hoping Lupron and bcp will shrink it before any delays though. I am supp to start stimming on 7/10. Do u have a journal? I wanna keep up with u! Did u have any side effects from stimming? How many total eggs did they retrieve, any tips?? I know to drink lots of water!


----------



## Kaylakin

Yeah, I'm not sure about the protocols. It depends on the situation. I have unexplained infertility. How big was the cyst he saw? The BCPs should def help that out, though! Hopefully that will not delay things for you. If you start stims on 7/10, that should def give you time for the cyst to shrink! 
I don't have a journal, no. I have a ticker, and that's about it. LOL. Do you have a journal? I don't see a link in your signature so I'm assuming no? 
As far as side effects, I really did not have any from stimming. I felt generally a little more bloated, but I thought that I would be wayy more uncomfortable than I actually was. I didn't have any headaches either, and I wasn't drinking more water than I usually do. I noticed a difference once I did the trigger shot, and I felt a lot more bloated and more crampy, with more twinges, etc. One of the things I was most worried about beforehand was overstimulating and how I would feel on stims. Well, I really did not feel too badly on the stims, and as far as overstimulating, my clinic was very on top of it. I went in for scans on days 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 of stimming. I triggered the 10th day after beginning stims. So, they were able to adjust the dose and monitor very closely just in case there was an issue. 
They ended up retrieving 11 eggs total. 9 were good/mature eggs, and 7 fertilized. Of those 7, ALL 7 were still there and doing well on day 3. That was a surprise. I was initially wanting more eggs retrieved, although I know 11 is a good number. But, I know it's a numbers game and that I would lose more along the way. However, when people say "quality over quantity" it really is true. I ended up having 5 to freeze and 2 put back, so 11 was fine. The quality of the eggs/embryos is what ultimately matters.
As far as tips, I would say, definitely go to each appointment (even scans) with any questions that you may have along the way. Also, make sure that you talk with your doc about how many embryos you want to transfer so that you are both on the same page beforehand. Also, I was surprised that my embryos were frozen on day 3 instead of day 5. I just assumed they would be frozen on day 5. So, it was a shock yesterday when I found out that they were frozen on day 3. However, after a long conversation with my doctor, I felt reassured, and every decision he makes is based on statistics/literature. So, I would just make sure that you know all of that so that you are not blindsighted by anything. 
As far as the ER, I was most nervous about this, but again it ended up being fine. I mean, I was in a bit of pain when I woke up, but pain is pain! It was nothing completely unbearable, and then I took some pain meds and felt better. The lead up to everything was the worst. Also, most people don't have much pain after ER. I just had some follicles that were more spread out on the left side, and he said it was hard to get through the wall on the left to get to my ovary. On the right, I felt nothing and was chatting away happily. I only felt it on the left. Soo..you will likely be fine!
Now that I'm in the 2WW, which is really like an 11 day wait, it is tough not knowing what the embies are doing inside. It could be fine, or it could all be over. It is the not knowing that is the toughest. I would also say maybe to have things planned for the 2WW to help it pass more easily.
So, now that I've written a novel, I'll stop, haha! Just trying to give you a heads up on what to expect and that it is easier than you think..I also found it hard to balance work and this just because I have a physical job and I'm constantly interacting with people all day. I wish I had more of a desk job at times while going through all of this.
Ok, good luck!! Any questions just ask!


----------



## Bepaisley

They didn't say how big the cyst was. I wanted to ask but thought it might bother me even more and figured I'll just go with the flow and see what happens without worrying too much since I can't do much about it at this point!
Thank you so much for your novel! Always is reassuring to hear from others going through the same thing! Im also not too nervous about these shots, I was at first but I guess I&#8217;ve gotten used to the idea, so hopefully its not too bad. They already have me scheduled for several appointments during stims also, I think every other day, so I guess my clinic is similar to yours. I don&#8217;t drink much water now, so starting today (day 1 of lupron) I will start doing that just in case. I don&#8217;t have a journal either, I guess I feel like its too much, with everything else you have to keep up with! I haven&#8217;t mentioned anything to my job yet, and am hoping I don&#8217;t have to, luckily I do have a desk job. I plan on taking the day off of ER and then the day off of ET, possibly the next day also. Did you take time off? I did discuss with my dr that I want two put back, which he is fine with, but also depends on how they are developing etc I guess, hopefully I HAVE two to put back! I&#8217;m thinking the 2ww is probably the worst of it all. You said you felt a bit on the left side during ER, but did they use anesthesia on you? I know mine is because I am paying for the meds and an anesthesiologist out of pocket, but I have heard that some clinics don&#8217;t. or is it that you did have anesthesia but still can feel a little?
Sorry for all the questions but you&#8217;re so helpful!! lol


----------



## Kaylakin

I know what you mean about not asking. Sometimes I just don't ask because I know I will obsess over it. Also, I think it depends whether or not the cyst is hormone-producing or not. 
That is good that your clinic plans to see you a lot during stims. I ended up going Monday through Saturday, every single day - it was crazy but I'm glad they were on top of things. I have heard of people having side effects with Lupron, but not having taken it, I can't speak personally - so that's good that you're upping your water consumption in preparation!
I agree about the journal - it is a lot to maintain. I write in my own journal (on the computer) but not on BnB, and it helps to just get the words out even if I'm the only one reading them. 
As far as time off, my ER was on a Tuesday. So, I took off Tuesday and Wednesday. My transfer was that Friday, so I would have had to go back to work Thursday and been off again Friday. I decided to skip Thursday as well. I could have gone back if I had a less stressful/physical job, but I don't, so I took the whole time off. I also have this week off to give it every chance that I can to work. I know that if I went back to work and was running around and busy/stressed that I would think that it was something I did if it did not work out. So, that's that. Do you plan to take off time from work? My doc said strict bedrest was not recommend even after the transfer, but to "take it easy" with "books and movies" but no lifting over 15 pounds, no baths/swimming, etc. Everyone has a slightly different set of recommendations depending on their doctor.
Yes, I was the same as you..I was just hoping that we HAD two to put back. I was at the point that I was hoping for two to put back even if we had no frosties. Yeah, the 2WW is hard. I have off, but I've tried to keep myself busy. If you have a relatively calm job (physically-wise) then maybe passing time at work would be easier? I don't know - it is totally up to you.
Oh, about the ER - yes I did have anesthesia. I had propofol. It is considered "sedation" and not general anesthesia as I was not completely out. They said that I probably wouldn't remember anything but that I would be talking as if I would remember everything. They were partly right. I remember feeling "heavy" and then chatting as if I'd had maybe one too many drinks. It wasn't bad at all, and once they "bring you around" you are pretty alert. Are you having sedation or general anesthesia? I think a lot of places do the sedation, but I'm not sure. I did feel the pain on the left side, but I think this was because it was an extenuating circumstance. He had to poke the needle through twice on the left, and it was hard for him to do so; also, he said the follicles were spaced out and harder to get to, when usually they are closer together. If the left side had been like the right side, I would have been happily chatting away and not known anything. Also, once I said, "Ow, that really hurts" and the anesthesiologist gave me more anesthesia, saying, "Ok, I'm going to give you another glass of white wine."
I did remember a lot of what was said though, but it's like you don't really care at the time because you're doped up, if that makes any sense. I was mostly afraid of saying something stupid because I know the doctor and nurses fairly well at this point, but you remain yourself, just chattier, if that makes any sense, LOL. 
What pain meds will they give you for after ER? Most people said that they were fine just taking tylenol. I had percocet prescribed and brought it with me, and I asked for "10 percocet" after the retrieval because of the pain. Having said that, the percocet helped the pain, and it was nothing that I could not tolerate. Even though I had pain, I would not be afraid to have the ER done again in a heartbeat...so it was nothing to deter me or scar me from having it again, you know? The anticipation is the worst - when you're in the midst of it - it is very tolerable.
I hope that helped. I really hope you can get started with everything soon and that you're not delayed by the cyst. You're getting closer!


----------



## Bepaisley

Yes, exactly, I obsess over everything. More so when I started my IF journey, I would look up side effects to everything and find all these success stories that got my hopes up, then negative stories that got my hopes down lol&#8230;I&#8217;ve learned not to read too much. Its always good to get advice but TRYING not to obsess over every little thing. I feel like if I had a journal I&#8217;d also be obsessing over it so once in a while I come on and get my thoughts/feelings out which is always helpful.
So far the lupron hasn&#8217;t been bad, although its only been one shot lol, so I&#8217;m thinking by the weekend some side effects might kick in. I&#8217;m fine with all that since I&#8217;m not supposed to be on it too long. The only problem is if the cysts doesn&#8217;t start to shrink then id have to stay on an extra week or two. Hopefully I can hold it together for my husbands sake lol, or actually I hope the cyst just goes away!
My job is a desk job so that&#8217;s why I haven&#8217;t really planned to take off. I am going to take the day off of the ER and then the day of the ET and probably the next day too just in case. I mostly sit at my desk, sometimes walk around the office, no heavy lifting. As long as im doing ok don&#8217;t plan to take off more time than that. I hate calling in but im gonna put my all into this and not jeopardize it. I remember you saying before you were worried about what to do with work so I&#8217;m glad you took off to give yourself peace of mind. I think my clinic does the same as yours, I wont be completely knocked out but they say I shouldn&#8217;t feel or remember anything. I&#8217;m usually pretty sensitive to anything that makes you kinda out of it (even Nyquil) so should be okay. When I started all my fertility tests I wouldn&#8217;t even sleep the day before tests after all my &#8220;research&#8221; and having put so much fear and anticipation in myself. Now I feel like im just ready to get it over with, but hopefully I&#8217;ll feel the same as I get closer to the time for ER and ET. I agree that I think the worst is going to just be the waiting. Lol, I hope I don&#8217;t say anything stupid during my ER also, I was really afraid of that after my lap also because I was under full anesthesia and waking up you are SO out of it. The nurse yesterday said everyone is different when it comes to ER, some are perfectly fine and go out to lunch. But since I&#8217;m young I may have more eggs, which might mean more pain, she didn&#8217;t tell me which pain meds they would give but said that if I feel any pain they will prescribe something cuz they want us to be comfortable. Maybe she said valium? I&#8217;m not sure though&#8230;I still have some pain meds from my surgery also but hopefully I don&#8217;t need them. Were you pretty much ok after a day? Like if you had a relaxing job you could go back to work? Also did you gain weight or become very bloated during this process? I have PCOS and have SUCH a hard time losing weight so im trying to keep off as much as possible while I can, I also heard the success rates are better if I have a lower BMI going into it. So I&#8217;m not trying to be shallow, and if I am gonna gain I am gonna gain, but just curious. Thinking I&#8217;ll try to be very healthy while on lupron to hopefully even out and keep the BMI low. Ahh getting excited, cant stand the waiting!


----------



## Harvest2009

Bepaisley said:


> Yes I actually had one before I started my IUI, all part of the diagnostic testing I guess. Have you had one yet? I was kind of annoyed he pushed for one so early but I was glad to have all the tests out of the way and not have that "what if" uncertainty!

I haven't had a lap but I did have an interesting conversation with my Dr on the phone yesterday. He said that usually IUI won't work after 3 tries if it hasn't worked yet and while it is good we are trying a more aggresive cycle, he recommeds we do IVF. I asked him about a lap but he said that because all my tests look normal so far and there are no indications of endo, that I should just go straight ahead. Apparently they don't really like to do laps that often as they are really invasive. He did say though that we can either go straight ahead with the IVF or take a break first. If we take a break then he would do a lap. I don't know what to do I am so confused :dohh:


----------



## Bepaisley

Well I had signs of endo so that's why they wanted to check. It really wasn't a bad surgery or recovery time, just more the fear of having anesthesia and a surgery. But if you have no signs I'd def skip it, we go through enough! So you're currently on ur 4th IUI then may move on to IVF? I hope this aggressive approach works for you but if not atleast you'll mentally start preparing for IVF. I was super scared at the thought at first but slowly just got used to the idea and now am just excited to start. My worst fear is it not working, I just can't even imagine a positive pregnancy test at this point and wonder if I'll ever see one :/ sigh


----------



## Harvest2009

Bepaisley said:


> Well I had signs of endo so that's why they wanted to check. It really wasn't a bad surgery or recovery time, just more the fear of having anesthesia and a surgery. But if you have no signs I'd def skip it, we go through enough! So you're currently on ur 4th IUI then may move on to IVF? I hope this aggressive approach works for you but if not atleast you'll mentally start preparing for IVF. I was super scared at the thought at first but slowly just got used to the idea and now am just excited to start. My worst fear is it not working, I just can't even imagine a positive pregnancy test at this point and wonder if I'll ever see one :/ sigh

Thanks bepaisley, that makes me feel better! I am having trouble making up my mind on this one but am leaning towards no break. I feel the same as you, I am PETRIFIED of it not working! Especially since it would not be covered by inusurance, that would be one pricey BFN (as if it is not bad enough already!) I am really hoping that this is your month I am cheering for you! :happydance:


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks :)
The reason I didn't take a break is not only cuz I'm anxious to get pregnant, but also because sometimes ur forced to take a break. Like now that they see a cyst it may delay things, if I had taken a break and then found our this late if be super disappointed...but I def can't give advice on that because if u need a break def take it, u want to go in strong mentally and physically :)


----------



## Kaylakin

Hey Bepaisley,
Yeah, they will def prescribe something so you are not uncomfortable. Also, right before they started the ER, the anesthesiologist told me he was putting a pain killer in through the IV, so that is good. As far as after the ER, yes, I was pretty much okay after a day physically. I had switched over to tylenol and I was okay getting around, but still kind of bloated and it hurt when I peed, but nothing unbearable. I think you would be fine going right back to work after a day or so. I haven't weighed myself at all during this process. I feel generally bloated and I don't want to know the numbers, lol. A few days after the transfer it felt a little better, but the thing is I'm on the progesterone so I think that contributes a lot to it. I also feel gross because I've been taking it easy and not as active as I normally am. I don't think it is noticeable to other people, but I notice the bloating and I just "feel" bloated too if that makes sense. I figure if it is a BFP, I won't care, and if it is BFN, I'll just work my butt off to feel better. I'm normally not overweight at all, but I just feel gross because I haven't been doing anything. 
So have you heard anything else about the cyst? I hope the Lupron and BCPs help to shrink it! I remember I had one that was 3cmx4cm going into my IVF cycle, but it was gone after 2 1/2 weeks of BCP. I hope the same is for you with more time on the meds. How are you feeling on the Lupron so far? Are you injecting yourself or does your husband help out?
I've found the 2WW so much harder than I thought it would be. I thought that it would be hard, but I didn't imagine how emotional I would be. It is so much harder than with any of my IUIs. I thought I would feel like everything was done, and what would happen, would happen - there's nothing I can do. I do feel like that, but I also am getting closer to finding out the result, and I don't know what I'm going to do if it is negative. This was my fear even before doing IVF, and I know you were mentioning this as a fear as well. I mean, I know I will go on and continue, but I feel like if it didn't work this time with great embryos, why would it work another time? I know there is so much they don't know about the implantation process and why it does/doesn't work. I'm just hoping for good results and I'll take it from there...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Another BFN for me. Will be moving on to injectibles next. I have a gut feeling I will end up with IVF too though :nope:


----------



## Harvest2009

Mrs. Bear said:


> Another BFN for me. Will be moving on to injectibles next. I have a gut feeling I will end up with IVF too though :nope:

Sorry Mrs Bear! That sucks big time. FX the injectibles work for you. I am starting mine tonight, I am a little nrevous! I was on 100mg of clomid and now am starting 75 IUs of repronex for 2 days. So far 7 follies all around 10mm. Hoping that having >1 does the trick as I have only ever had one. I am actually feeling a little optimistic for a change :)


----------



## Bepaisley

Sorry Mrs bear, I know it sounds bad but try not to get too down about this because the chances are low to begin with. Maybe with a fresh IUI cycle or IVF you'll have better luck. I know how u feel though :(
I was so scared of the injections, the first i gave all on my own and it was totally fine, just that the Lupron is refrigerated so kinda felt cold going in. The second day while I was pushing the liquid in it seemed to get stuck and stopped moving which freaked me out and my husband pushed it in with a more steady hand. Now I put the needle in and he pushes in the liquid, it's not bad at all, so far anyways. Kaylakin, I was dreading Lupron but till today had no side effects except that I get hot more easily, and fall asleep soon after taking it. Today I was super tired though, woke up late and took a three hour nap during the day which I'm guessing is a side effect cuz I never nap. I hope that's the worst cuz I've heard of terrible side effects. Haven't gotten an update on the cyst, I wont till Friday, that's my next appt and then supp to start stimming on the 10th. I hope hope it shrunk! Kayla-r u doing the progesterone in oil shots? Heard those r bad too. 
I see ur ticker, have u tested yet?! I'm so anxious for u!! Harvest how'd your shot go?? Hopefully u did ok and it's ur last step to getting pregnant!


----------



## Kaylakin

Mrs. Bear said:


> Another BFN for me. Will be moving on to injectibles next. I have a gut feeling I will end up with IVF too though :nope:

I'm so sorry, Mrs Bear. Do you begin injectables straight away?


----------



## Kaylakin

BePaisely,
No, I'm not doing progesterone in oil shots, thank god! They gave me the option of those or Crinone gel which is a progesterone suppository (vaginal). I chose the gel because I really didn't want another shot, especially not intramuscularly! So far, the gel is fine. I wear a liner every day in case of slight discharge, but I find it very manageable. Do you know what your clinic offers as far as progesterone support? Also, my clinic said that the gel and the shots were equally effective.

I had my beta this morning. I didn't feel like it had worked at all. I ignored their calls twice because I just didn't want to know. Finally I called in the afternoon and I had questions about FET and when to follow up with the doctor. Turns out, the nurse told me it was positive. I really was floored. I just didn't have any clue if it had worked or not. She said my HCG was 99 and progesterone was 31. I go back on Thursday for another beta. I can't even believe I'm saying that. I just really thought it hadn't worked. With IVF, you are on so many different hormones, there is no telling what is a real symptom and what's not, and I also think that my body doesn't feel the effects of the hormones as much because of all it has been through if that makes any sense. I just wanted to give you guys some hope for your cycles. Even if you don't think it worked, it can! I always heard people say that and I didn't believe it, but now I'm one of those people. 

Anyway, I'm afraid to jinx anything, but I'm just trying to enjoy today for what it is.

Good luck with your appointment on Friday.
Harvest - good luck with this cycle as well!


----------



## Harvest2009

Kaylakin said:


> BePaisely,
> No, I'm not doing progesterone in oil shots, thank god! They gave me the option of those or Crinone gel which is a progesterone suppository (vaginal). I chose the gel because I really didn't want another shot, especially not intramuscularly! So far, the gel is fine. I wear a liner every day in case of slight discharge, but I find it very manageable. Do you know what your clinic offers as far as progesterone support? Also, my clinic said that the gel and the shots were equally effective.
> 
> I had my beta this morning. I didn't feel like it had worked at all. I ignored their calls twice because I just didn't want to know. Finally I called in the afternoon and I had questions about FET and when to follow up with the doctor. Turns out, the nurse told me it was positive. I really was floored. I just didn't have any clue if it had worked or not. She said my HCG was 99 and progesterone was 31. I go back on Thursday for another beta. I can't even believe I'm saying that. I just really thought it hadn't worked. With IVF, you are on so many different hormones, there is no telling what is a real symptom and what's not, and I also think that my body doesn't feel the effects of the hormones as much because of all it has been through if that makes any sense. I just wanted to give you guys some hope for your cycles. Even if you don't think it worked, it can! I always heard people say that and I didn't believe it, but now I'm one of those people.
> 
> Anyway, I'm afraid to jinx anything, but I'm just trying to enjoy today for what it is.
> 
> Good luck with your appointment on Friday.
> Harvest - good luck with this cycle as well!

OMG Kaylakin! Congrats!!! So exciting :) We were needing some positive news on this thread. Have a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## Kaylakin

Thank you so much! :-D


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Soooo happy for you Kaylakin! :happydance: 

I won't be starting injectibles till sometime in late August. DH will be coming home for 2 weeks leave then so I will be taking birth control til then to make sure we time the cycle right. Hopefully your good BFP dust will rub off on the rest of us :thumbup:


----------



## Bepaisley

Yaayyyy, omg so so happy for u!! I can't believe u didn't even pick up their calls lol, I hope you go out to celebrate this awesome news! Seriously so excited for u, really does give hope when ever u hear about BFPs on this forum :)
I hope to hear some more from everyone else soon. Oh about the progesterone, for IUIs they put me on supp, but for some reason I've got the shots for the IVF and also saw supp in my big box of meds. I'm afraid I'll be doing the shots cuz in the injectables class she was talking about the shots, def not looking forward to that but I'll really do anything at this point. 
Wow can't get over ur news, ESP following along this past month made me so anxious, I was getting nervous when u were saying u were so sure it wouldn't work. Big big congrats!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! KAYLAKIN -- I'm soooooo happy for you!!!! 

I just said a well wish prayer for you! I can't believe in about 8 months you will be holding a little baby :) YIPPEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Kaylakin

PCOSMomToOne said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! KAYLAKIN -- I'm soooooo happy for you!!!!
> 
> I just said a well wish prayer for you! I can't believe in about 8 months you will be holding a little baby :) YIPPEEEE!!!!!!

Omg - thanks so much! I can't believe anything right now. I can't even think about one day from now, never mind 8 months from now! But Im so excited -- thanks for the well-wishes. 

I hope the positive news turns this thread around!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Kaylakin said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! KAYLAKIN -- I'm soooooo happy for you!!!!
> 
> I just said a well wish prayer for you! I can't believe in about 8 months you will be holding a little baby :) YIPPEEEE!!!!!!
> 
> Omg - thanks so much! I can't believe anything right now. I can't even think about one day from now, never mind 8 months from now! But Im so excited -- thanks for the well-wishes.
> 
> I hope the positive news turns this thread around!!Click to expand...

I second that :)

Hey Kaylakin-did you have a lap before you started IVF? Were you unexplained?


----------



## Kaylakin

Harvest2009 said:


> Kaylakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! KAYLAKIN -- I'm soooooo happy for you!!!!
> 
> I just said a well wish prayer for you! I can't believe in about 8 months you will be holding a little baby :) YIPPEEEE!!!!!!
> 
> Omg - thanks so much! I can't believe anything right now. I can't even think about one day from now, never mind 8 months from now! But Im so excited -- thanks for the well-wishes.
> 
> I hope the positive news turns this thread around!!Click to expand...
> 
> I second that :)
> 
> Hey Kaylakin-did you have a lap before you started IVF? Were you unexplained?Click to expand...

Hi Harvest. I am unexplained. I did not have a lap before IVF. At one point, the reason I first went to see my FS was because of a possible endometrioma on my L ovary. Turns out they didn't think that's what it was after all, and it went away. But, having said that, even when my FS thought I potentially had endometriosis, he said that he wouldn't do a lap unless I was having pain or if I said that I was not going to do any assisted conception, just have intercourse. He said in those instances surgery has been proven to be helpful. But, he was keen on not doing surgery unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Harvest2009

Kaylakin said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaylakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! KAYLAKIN -- I'm soooooo happy for you!!!!
> 
> I just said a well wish prayer for you! I can't believe in about 8 months you will be holding a little baby :) YIPPEEEE!!!!!!
> 
> Omg - thanks so much! I can't believe anything right now. I can't even think about one day from now, never mind 8 months from now! But Im so excited -- thanks for the well-wishes.
> 
> I hope the positive news turns this thread around!!Click to expand...
> 
> I second that :)
> 
> Hey Kaylakin-did you have a lap before you started IVF? Were you unexplained?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Harvest. I am unexplained. I did not have a lap before IVF. At one point, the reason I first went to see my FS was because of a possible endometrioma on my L ovary. Turns out they didn't think that's what it was after all, and it went away. But, having said that, even when my FS thought I potentially had endometriosis, he said that he wouldn't do a lap unless I was having pain or if I said that I was not going to do any assisted conception, just have intercourse. He said in those instances surgery has been proven to be helpful. But, he was keen on not doing surgery unless absolutely necessary.Click to expand...

Thanks so much for your reply! My Dr is the same regarding the lap, doesn't want to do it unless he has to. Now that I know your story it makes me really think that IVF might work for us too. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Bepaisley

Just an update - my cyst is gone!! But a new problem, I didn't get my period so now I'm getting my bloodwork to make sure all my levels are ok to start stimming. I really hope so! I'm excited to get moving!


----------



## Harvest2009

Bepaisley said:


> Just an update - my cyst is gone!! But a new problem, I didn't get my period so now I'm getting my bloodwork to make sure all my levels are ok to start stimming. I really hope so! I'm excited to get moving!

Great news! So happy for you. FX that your bloodwork goes well!

Only one follie for me this month even after the injectibles. What lazy ovaries :growlmad: I guess there is nothing I can do except keep everything crossed. IUI should be sunday or monday.


----------



## Bepaisley

I hope this IUI works out for u!! Even with the one follie, u never know. So my bloodwork showed I ovulated even on the pill, they told me to come back monday now, dunno whats gonna happen next :/ trying to be patient


----------



## Harvest2009

Bepaisley said:


> I hope this IUI works out for u!! Even with the one follie, u never know. So my bloodwork showed I ovulated even on the pill, they told me to come back monday now, dunno whats gonna happen next :/ trying to be patient

Thanks Bepaisley, Hope that yoru appointment goes well on Monday. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Kaylakin

> Thanks so much for your reply! My Dr is the same regarding the lap, doesn't want to do it unless he has to. Now that I know your story it makes me really think that IVF might work for us too. Thank you :hugs:

No problem! It sounds like we are in the same boat. Our doctors sound similar, too. My doc bases a lot of what he does on the research (as I'm sure a lot of docs to), and he said that even if he went in, found endo, and removed it, it wouldn't necessarily make a difference because that may or may not even be the reason for the infertility. Some women have loads of endo everywhere and are very fertile. Soo, anyway, that's that. Are you going to proceed with IVF you think or not sure?


----------



## Kaylakin

> Only one follie for me this month even after the injectibles. What lazy ovaries :growlmad: I guess there is nothing I can do except keep everything crossed. IUI should be sunday or monday.

Just read this, Harvest. I will keep my fingers crossed for you -- sometimes just switching to the injections does it for people! Good luck for next week!


----------



## Kaylakin

Bepaisley said:


> I hope this IUI works out for u!! Even with the one follie, u never know. So my bloodwork showed I ovulated even on the pill, they told me to come back monday now, dunno whats gonna happen next :/ trying to be patient

Hey bepaisley,

That is interesting about the bloodwork - I do hope it doesn't delay things further...but great that the cyst is gone! It's like if it isn't one thing, it's another right? Hope you can pass the weekend quick and get answers on Monday! :hugs:


----------



## Bepaisley

Yeaa it's so frustrating :/ I left so happy that the cyst was gone then the blood results had to be bad :( I dunno if it's bad really or what it all means. If I just have to stay on Lupron a little longer that's fine but I'm really hoping they dont cancel the whole cycle and I have to start over. Luckily we are busy this weekend and hope I get some answers on Monday. How are you feeling, how was ur appt?? :)


----------



## Kaylakin

Bepaisley said:


> Yeaa it's so frustrating :/ I left so happy that the cyst was gone then the blood results had to be bad :( I dunno if it's bad really or what it all means. If I just have to stay on Lupron a little longer that's fine but I'm really hoping they dont cancel the whole cycle and I have to start over. Luckily we are busy this weekend and hope I get some answers on Monday. How are you feeling, how was ur appt?? :)

The waiting is by far the worst. Good thing you're busy this weekend. I find the weekends go much quicker than weekdays. I hope that maybe it is just more time on Lupron, like you said. What came back off with the bloodwork? Did they test progesterone levels? I really hope you get some clarity on Monday. 

My appointment went fine - I just had a second beta drawn. It went from 99 to 214, so they were happy with that. I was so happy, too! :happydance:I go again on Tuesday and if it looks good then that's the last beta they draw. Then they said they would do an u/s a week after that... oh boy...can't even think that far ahead...

Good luck and hope the weekend flies by!!


----------



## Bepaisley

Same here, you'd think being at work on the weekdays things would go more quickly and being home on the weekends would drag but I feel like at work im online looking things up all day. Weekends is really when u r busy interacting with hubby and others or out so u can stay occupied and away from the Internet for the most part :)
Bloodwork checked estrogen and progesterone and it showed I ovulated on the bcp which I guess they don't want? And I still haven't gotten my period since stopping the bcp last Saturday, I'd hope I was pregnant but I'm sure if there was even a slight chance of that theyd tell me and not keep me on Lupron without checking. I tried finding anything online about my situation but couldn't find much so just hoping for the best...I dunno why it'd be a big deal I ovulated? Or if it's a big deal if I get my period...ah well, we will see
That is awesome news about ur numbers, I'm sure it's so nerve wracking waiting to hear! Do u want a boy or girl, or do u not even care at this point? I'm guessing it's a singleton based on ur numbers right? I kinda want twins but i think it's best not to think that way cuz it's harder on ur body and more dangerous. I hope after all this u have a smooth pregnancy, and finally get to start ur family!! Can't wait to hear about ur ultrasound!


----------



## Kaylakin

Bepaisley said:


> Same here, you'd think being at work on the weekdays things would go more quickly and being home on the weekends would drag but I feel like at work I'm online looking things up all day. Weekends is really when u r busy interacting with hubby and others or out so u can stay occupied and away from the Internet for the most part :)
> Bloodwork checked estrogen and progesterone and it showed I ovulated on the bcp which I guess they don't want? And I still haven't gotten my period since stopping the bcp last Saturday, I'd hope I was pregnant but I'm sure if there was even a slight chance of that theyd tell me and not keep me on Lupron without checking. I tried finding anything online about my situation but couldn't find much so just hoping for the best...I dunno why it'd be a big deal I ovulated? Or if it's a big deal if I get my period...ah well, we will see
> That is awesome news about ur numbers, I'm sure it's so nerve wracking waiting to hear! Do u want a boy or girl, or do u not even care at this point? I'm guessing it's a singleton based on ur numbers right? I kinda want twins but i think it's best not to think that way cuz it's harder on ur body and more dangerous. I hope after all this u have a smooth pregnancy, and finally get to start ur family!! Can't wait to hear about ur ultrasound!

Yeah, totally - on the weekends you are out and about and can stay away from the internet - which is so hard to do! Yes, I suppose they don't want you ovulating on BCPs, but I'm not sure why? Also, the Lupron is supposed to stop ovulation right? Maybe is it a concern that you would ovulate too early during your IVF cycle? I am guessing here. When I was stopping my BCPs before stims, I asked my clinic and they said that if I got a bleed it was normal, if I didn't get a bleed it was normal, or if I got a light bleed it was normal. I didn't really understand that, because I thought you had to at least shed some of your lining before beginning. I guess if your ovaries are suppressed it doesn't matter? I have no idea. I am curious to hear what they say on Monday and I really hope that you can continue with the cycle. I can't see why they would cancel the entire cycle. 
It is nerve-wracking to wait for the results and stuff, but I'm used to waiting for everything at this point - and I'm just happy to be nervous about pregnancy-related things you know? I don't want to take this for granted for a single second. I feel so grateful for it to have worked. As far as a boy/girl, I used to think it would be nice to have a girl at some point, but now I think whatever happens, happens. I feel guilty even wishing for a girl after all I've been through! I guess because I have two nephews already, and everyone around me is having boys - a girl would also be different. I am assuming it is a singleton, yes. I guess you never know. I had wanted twins, although I know my RE only really tries for singletons. It's just after all we've been through, I wouldn't mind it. He did tell us on the day of the embryo transfer that we had a 34% of twins with the embryos he was putting back. Soo..I think it is just one in there but I guess I will find out soon enough..

Good luck getting through the weekend and keep us updated about Monday!:hugs:


----------



## Bepaisley

I honestly hate to say it but I really want a girl also. Obviously after all this I will be super excited for either but I def feel as though I have to keep going till I have atleast one girl. My husband says he'll be happy with either but im sure he kind of wants a boy cuz he has had a boy name picked out forever! Have u already got ur names picked out? Really praying ur numbers keep doubling (or more if it's twins) :)
Well luckily my pd did start on sunday and he said I could start all the meds today :)


----------



## Kaylakin

Paisley,
That's great news about starting the meds! So they didn't care after all about the ovulation? Which meds are you taking?? So excited for you! It will go quickly once you've started I hope (it did for me - from starting stims to egg retrieval). 

I feel like my husband would like a boy, too - but he would be happy either way, as would I. I agree with you - I feel like I would want to keep trying until I get a girl!
We don't have any real names picked out, but in the past we've talked about a few -- but nothing seriously. How about you? 
I really hope my numbers look good tomorrow. I've been so worried because I've had a lot of cramping. It woke me up last night and was intense and I feared the worst. However, after 10 minutes it went away, and it's been on/off all day. I've been kind of crampy on/off since my ET. I decided to call the clinic at the end of the day and they reassured me that it was completely normal. They said especially if you're on progesterone. It is just scary because it feels exactly like period cramps. Ughh, I wish it felt different! But, I can't complain --- I'd rather worry about this stuff than trying to conceive so I have to suck it up! I'm just scared because I had a m/c last year after getting pg naturally. I will feel better tomorrow if the blood test looks good. 
Ok - good luck with your first injections of the cycle!! Does your husband help you or do you do them yourself?


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies, sounds like things are going well for u both. Just had my last iui today, 54 million sperm u think one could find that egg! Fx! If this doesn't work I'll be picking you ladies' brains in 2 weeks!


----------



## Bepaisley

Yea I guess they didn't care about the ovulation but really just wanted me to get a period. I was so relieved! Plus I get to lower my Lupron dosage now, i luckily only got hot flashes from it and no other side effects but that was pretty embarrassing when ur talking to ppl knowing ur face is all red and sweaty LOL
My husband has a definite name picked out for a boy and I have a few girl names. We are looking into meanings and stuff a lot, and want to give a name with lots of meaning especially after all this, the name I picked means wish or great news basically so think it's fitting :) you have nine long months to figure out names though, let me know how ur appt goes today. I think cramps are fine cuz everyone says the uterus begins to stretch making room for the baby. It's a really good sign that ur numbers are high and doubled so try nOt to stress...even though I know I'd be the same! Def try not to google too much cuz it'll def stress u out more than help relax u lol, cuz u always get best and worst case scenarios with that.
My first injection went pretty well, Lupron is refrigerated so it always stings a bit from being cold, this one I mixed 2 vials gonal f and 2 vials menopur. Takes a bit longer cuz there is more liquid but atleast its not cold! What were u on? I always stick the needle in and husband pushes the syringe down for the liquid to go in. Did u or ur husband do urs? My husband says he doesn't want to poke me but he's gonna have to do the progesterone in oil shots, we watched some videos on YouTube last night and he's def not looking forward to having to do that. Neither am I, the needle is huge! But I feel like if someone else is doing it atleast I wont have that anxiety, I can take the pain. I think u said u didn't have to do those shots, lucky!!
Harvest - I hope that this IUI works for u, but ur like me, I started thinking of IVF early, which was actually a good thing cuz I was kinda used to the idea. I can tell u so far it is really not that bad, the worst part has been just hoping it all goes as planned for me. And then I think prob waiting to see if ur eggs develop, fertilize and the 2ww. All the anticipation. Shots and meds are really not bad so far for me anyways.


----------



## Kaylakin

Hey just checking in to see how everyone's doing?

Harvest - how you feeling?

BePaisley - how is your cycle going? How are the injections? I took follistim, which is basically the same thing as gonal-f, and I took menopur. I took one vial of Menopur (75 iu) and 150 iu of follistim each night. Eventually they slightly decreased the follistim but that was only over the last few days. I added in Ganirelix on the 5 day of stims (I never down-regged with Lupron). I did all of the injections myself but my husband helped me prepare them and was there for support. I don't know why I felt like I needed to do them myself. But, if I had to do PIO shots I was prepared to have him do those! Good thing I didn't have to.
So, how many follicles and are you getting closer to your ER? I can't believe you may have your ER soon. Will you have a 5 day transfer if possible or a 3 day?

My appointment went well. My hcg was 1580 and progesterone was in the 80's so all looked good. I go back this Tuesday for my first early ultrasound. I don't know what they see -- not very much but I hope to be on track with everything. I've never made it to that first ultrasound before - last year I almost did then miscarried, so this is a big step! I hope all goes well... 

Ok good luck with your cycles -- bring on the bfps!


----------



## Bepaisley

Kayla, so glad to hear about ur numbers! I hope your ultrasound goes perfectly and hopefully you can start to enjoy and feel comfortable with ur pregnancy! After all we go through even after a positive it sux u can't be truly 100% excited. So happy to know it's going well for u though.
Injections are going well, still on 2 vials menopur but dropping to one of gonal f. I was very nauseous wed-fri of last week but have been fine since Saturday. I am starting to feel a heaviness in my ovaries but not bad. He said I have more than 15 follicles and was responding well. I'm starting to get really nervous for the retrieval now, a bit scared and hoping it's not too much pain during or after. How many eggs did u have? I've been so worried about OHSS or eggs not fertilizing...basically anything that can go wrong I'm worried about lol. My retrieval will be this Thursday, he never even mentioned a 3 day transfer and has said 3 day from the beginning. Hope they make it till then! Let us know how ur appt goes!


----------



## Bepaisley

Sorry meant to say he has had me scheduled for a 5 day transfer from the beginning*


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies, feeling fine over here, nothing much to report. No symptoms and only 7 dpiui. The 2ww is going pretty fast, been trying to keep busy. 

Hope your ER goes well on Thursday Bepaisley! FX for you.

Glad to hear your scan went well Kaylakin, I know there must be a sticky bean in there :)


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks harvest! Really nervous about it. How do u feel, any symptoms? You're testing soon, good luck!


----------



## Harvest2009

Thanks Bepaisley, I'm feeling OK, nothing out of the ordinary. Trying to keep myself distracted which is not that easy! Oh well Sunday will be here soon. Can't beleive your ER is tomorrow, it seems to have come up so quick! I really hope it all goes smoothly for you, you'll have to update us on how it went. Do you know if you are doing a 3 or 5 day transfer? OMG you will be PUPO in a few days, so exciting!!!!


----------



## Bepaisley

Time def flew by just cuz ur busy doing so much and ur mind is occupied as well. Ugh the 2ww will def be a drag. I'll keep u all updated on how EC goes, hopefully well. They have me scheduled for a 5 day transfer on Tuesday so hope they make it! I have weddings to go to this weekend and next so that'll pass a few hours, don't know what else I'll do with myself haha. Ur wait is almost over, so hope this works for u!!


----------



## Kaylakin

Harvest - good luck for the rest of your 2WW...I hope this is it for you!!!

Paisley - I can't believe you're having ER today. Time flies once you start stims doesn't it?! 
I hope you're recovering well and not in pain. And if you are in pain, take some of the pain meds - they were the best part for me!! Haha! Hope all went well... Keep us posted..


----------



## Bepaisley

So i made it through!! I was on the verge of tears going in because i was afraid of the pain. They kept reassuring me it was the easiest part, and before I knew it, I was awake and it was all done. I'm def sore but nothing bad, just relaxing with my heating pad. I'm hoping the pain doesn't hit me later and it lessens as days pass. I asked about OHSS and the nurse just said have salty things, v8 and Gatorade. Hopefully it'll be fine. Did u get better as days passed or did it kinda come and go? They said there were 20 follicles, and then said 18 eggs. Now just gotta wait till tomorrow to see how many fertilize and are good quality. Sigh - new fear is none will fertilize or they'll be bad quality. Need to think more positive! Thanks for checking up on me, love ur new signature!! :)


----------



## Kaylakin

Yay!! Congrats on getting through the scary part! I think you will be fine because the pain got better over time, not worse, as long as I took the pain meds when I needed them. I also had a lot more pain at the end of the retrieval than it sounds like you had so I think you'll be fine! I took percocet the first day then switched to tylenol and used the heating pad throughout. 
Wow - 18 eggs is great!! That's a lot to work with. It is totally normal to worry about the fertilization and to think that none will work. Are you doing ISCI or conventional IVF? We did half and half. Definitely think positive, and don't freak out until you have a reason to freak out -- easier said than done!
Enjoy taking it easy and resting up - watch some good movies. Good timing for the weekend, too ;-)
Thanks about the signature. I don't always post it because it's still early and I'm scared. There's no such thing as jinxing though, so I should just enjoy it for now!
Ok, good luck for your fertilization report... hope all goes well...


----------



## Bepaisley

I think they put some pain meds through my iv but didn't give me any pain meds, just told me to take Tylenol if i need it. I wasn't in much pain but took it just in case when I got home. Today I'm feeling pretty good though. And I'm so relieved! They said out of 18, 15 eggs were mature and 12 are now growing embryos! My transfer is scheduled for tuesday so hope we have some to freeze, or atleast 2 great quality ones to put back. They are closed on the weekends so i won't get a call from the nurse again till Monday. The embryologist does go in on the weekends though so feel ok about that.
How was ur ultrasound?? I know what u mean about jinxing things and being nervous, I think after all we go through we prob won't feel relaxed till we have a baby in our arms! Glad to know it's going well so far though.
Hopeful how r u??


----------



## Bepaisley

Sorry meant to say harvest** 
Can't wait for ur update Sunday, got my fx'd for u!


----------



## Harvest2009

Bepaisley said:


> Sorry meant to say harvest**
> Can't wait for ur update Sunday, got my fx'd for u!

Thanks bepaisley! Wow that is awesome news! 18 eggs and 12 fertilized! Holy cow! You could not have hoped it would go better than that hey? I have such a good feeling for you this month, this is it! 

I hope you two will be around next month if I have to go through all this IVF stuff, yikes, it is a little intimidating! But FX we can all move onto the prego forum together :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Ladies, I have a some questions, what is the timeline like from when you start the bcp and then down reg and stim? I am just trying to figure out if we can still make our family reunion on labour day long weekend if we do start right away. So specifically: 
What CD do you start the bcp? 
If you start down regging on day 14 of the bcp how many days do you do that for? 
When you stop the bcp after 3 weeks and keep down regging is there a lag between the down regging and stimming? 
How long do you stime for? 
and how long after the stimming was you ER?

Sorry for all the questions, just trying to plan :)


----------



## Bepaisley

Harvest, im trying to remember so may be a bit off but I believe that I started bcp on cd3 then Lupron the last week of my bcp, so they overlapped for a bit. This is for long protocol though, everyone is not on that, I believe kaylakin didnt take Lupron at all. Lupron was about 10 days long, basically till I got my pd then I could start stimming. There is no lag, even while stimming I was on Lupron its just the amount dropped, this was to prevent me from ovulating early. I stunned for about 2 weeks. I think traveling while down regging and stimming is def doable depending on ur dr appts. If u r on the long protocol I think you'd be down regging during labor day weekend and should be fine...or maybe just starting stims which should still be fine. When u go in to discuss you'll get your approximate dates and be able to decide. I'm still hoping for ur positive pregnancy test this weekend though!


----------



## Harvest2009

Thanks Bepaisly! good info for me, I am really hoping that the timing will workout for our trip. I should find out more tomorrow. Don't think that blood test will be positive b/c I took an IC this morning and it looked pretty negative to me. Maybe I imagined a faint line but my hubby didn't see one :( oh well I know our chances will go up with IVF. Hope you get some more good news tomorrow, keep us updated.


----------



## Bepaisley

Oh noo, I was waiting for an update from u. I dunno if I really trust the ICs though so maybe you'll get a surprise tomorrow! Anyways, I know IVF is this big process but its really not too hard, just a bit emotionally draining. I'm sure you'll do great if u have to go down that path!


----------



## Harvest2009

Bepaisley! how are you? Did you get an update on your embies yet? Tomorrow is the big day right? Looks like I will be joining you in the IVF threads, my blood test was negative today :( To top it off my Dr will be away in August so I won't be able to start until he gets back, BOO! I guess I will have to try and keep busy until then. Will be nice to have a little break but I am really (cautiously) optimistic about IVF. Hope you're doing well today, GL tomorrow!


----------



## Bepaisley

Doing good. Called the nurse today for an update and she said she didnt get an official update but did know I still had embryos growing and I'd meet with the dr tomorrow before ET to get a full update. I hope I have some to freeze but will be just as happy if I can have some great quality embryos to put back right now. Sorry about ur BFN :( I think the month break will be good, I had a break also because I ovulated before my IUI so I had to skip. It felt good to just relax and prepare myself for the following month. I think mentally and physically it's hard to stop but when it's forced u feel kinda relieved knowing u can't do anything about it. Will update tomorrow on the ET, and will def be sticking around till all of us are on the preggo board :)


----------



## Kaylakin

Harvest2009 said:


> Ladies, I have a some questions, what is the timeline like from when you start the bcp and then down reg and stim? I am just trying to figure out if we can still make our family reunion on labour day long weekend if we do start right away. So specifically:
> What CD do you start the bcp?
> If you start down regging on day 14 of the bcp how many days do you do that for?
> When you stop the bcp after 3 weeks and keep down regging is there a lag between the down regging and stimming?
> How long do you stime for?
> and how long after the stimming was you ER?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, just trying to plan :)

Hi Harvest - Sorry I was so late getting back to you. I haven't been on BnB as much in a few days. 
My timeline was different than Paisley's because I did the antagonist protocol (shorter, no down regging). I started BCPs on CD3, and stayed on them for 3 1/2 weeks. I stopped the pill and then 4 days later I started stims. I stimmed for 9 days, and on the 10th day I did the trigger shot. After the trigger, you have no more shots, and you wait 36 hours until your egg retrieval. So, my egg retrieval was 12 days after stims (counting the first day of stims as one day). I had a 3-day transfer of 2 embies. The total amount of time from starting BCPs until the embryo transfer was 6 weeks and 1 day. Then of course the 11 day wait until the beta HCG test. 
I hope that helped? Do you know if you would definitely be down-regging? 
Also - I saw that you had an initial BFN with an IC - but did you go for your blood test yet?
Hope you don't have to go down the IVF route, but if you do, we'll be here to support you! :thumbup:


----------



## Kaylakin

Harvest2009 said:


> Bepaisley! how are you? Did you get an update on your embies yet? Tomorrow is the big day right? Looks like I will be joining you in the IVF threads, my blood test was negative today :( To top it off my Dr will be away in August so I won't be able to start until he gets back, BOO! I guess I will have to try and keep busy until then. Will be nice to have a little break but I am really (cautiously) optimistic about IVF. Hope you're doing well today, GL tomorrow!

Harvest - so sorry to hear about your BFN. Maybe a break will be nice? IVF really does boost the chances, and it is nice to mix it up from the IUIs. After so many IUIs, I just felt like I knew it wouldn't work for me (IUI) and I was glad to be moving on.
Again, I'm sorry about the BFN, I know how hard that is. Let us know if you have any questions about the IVF process!


----------



## Kaylakin

Bepaisley said:


> Doing good. Called the nurse today for an update and she said she didnt get an official update but did know I still had embryos growing and I'd meet with the dr tomorrow before ET to get a full update. I hope I have some to freeze but will be just as happy if I can have some great quality embryos to put back right now. Sorry about ur BFN :( I think the month break will be good, I had a break also because I ovulated before my IUI so I had to skip. It felt good to just relax and prepare myself for the following month. I think mentally and physically it's hard to stop but when it's forced u feel kinda relieved knowing u can't do anything about it. Will update tomorrow on the ET, and will def be sticking around till all of us are on the preggo board :)

Paisley, 
That's great that you still have embies growing! Can't wait to hear about tomorrow. I'm so excited for you. I keep sticking around here, too -I just don't feel totally comfortable on the preggo board. I feel like they should have a preggo after assisted conception board. Still feel like I'm in the same boat as before - even though I'm not. Hard to explain! Oh, to answer your question, my scan went well last week. Everything measured accordingly and they saw a flicker of a heartbeat, but not definitive enough to measure. I was at exactly 6 weeks so right on the border of being able to see one and not see one. I have another scan tomorrow - I really should see one there, so if I don't, I'm going to be freaking out. I'm trying not to freak out unless I have to but it's hard...

Okay good luck tomorrow!! You're almost PUPO!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sorry for the BFN Harvest :hugs:

Glad to hear things are going well Bepaisley, good luck with ET :thumbup:

Kaylakin - so excited for you and your 'sweet pea' :haha:

I'm still on a break but will start injectibles next month. If that doesn't work I think I am going to take a break for the rest of the year and look at probably IVF in early 2012. Who knew this would turn into an IVF thread...


----------



## Harvest2009

Kaylakin said:


> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a some questions, what is the timeline like from when you start the bcp and then down reg and stim? I am just trying to figure out if we can still make our family reunion on labour day long weekend if we do start right away. So specifically:
> What CD do you start the bcp?
> If you start down regging on day 14 of the bcp how many days do you do that for?
> When you stop the bcp after 3 weeks and keep down regging is there a lag between the down regging and stimming?
> How long do you stime for?
> and how long after the stimming was you ER?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, just trying to plan :)
> 
> Hi Harvest - Sorry I was so late getting back to you. I haven't been on BnB as much in a few days.
> My timeline was different than Paisley's because I did the antagonist protocol (shorter, no down regging). I started BCPs on CD3, and stayed on them for 3 1/2 weeks. I stopped the pill and then 4 days later I started stims. I stimmed for 9 days, and on the 10th day I did the trigger shot. After the trigger, you have no more shots, and you wait 36 hours until your egg retrieval. So, my egg retrieval was 12 days after stims (counting the first day of stims as one day). I had a 3-day transfer of 2 embies. The total amount of time from starting BCPs until the embryo transfer was 6 weeks and 1 day. Then of course the 11 day wait until the beta HCG test.
> I hope that helped? Do you know if you would definitely be down-regging?
> Also - I saw that you had an initial BFN with an IC - but did you go for your blood test yet?
> Hope you don't have to go down the IVF route, but if you do, we'll be here to support you! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, timing will not be as important now b/c my FS is going away in August so I won't start till the end of August I think. We have an appointment on Friday so I guess I'll find out more then. Not positive I will be downregging but the info sheet on his website says that is the protocol. I'll ask Friday. For now it is kind of nice taking some time off of the rollercoaster!


----------



## Harvest2009

Mrs. Bear said:


> Sorry for the BFN Harvest :hugs:
> 
> Glad to hear things are going well Bepaisley, good luck with ET :thumbup:
> 
> Kaylakin - so excited for you and your 'sweet pea' :haha:
> 
> I'm still on a break but will start injectibles next month. If that doesn't work I think I am going to take a break for the rest of the year and look at probably IVF in early 2012. Who knew this would turn into an IVF thread...

Thanks Mrs Bear! bet you are looking forward to next month! Really hope it works out for you :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

HI Ladies! How are we all today? Big exciting news here, had an appointment on friday with our FS and he has us started on our IVF protocol. We had a long appointment with him and asked him tons of questions and decided that this will be best for us. I was surprised to be starting so soon b/c I thought he was giong away on vacation like the nurse said but then he said that we could start tomorrow if we wanted to, so we did :) He sent me for tons of blood work (like 14 vials) and I started my bcp last saturday. I am having my orientation and sonohysterogram on the 17th of August. He is putting me on the antagonist protocol so no lupron for me just the bcp and then straight to stimming! SO EXCITED!!! OMG Any tips Bepaisley or Kaylakin? Did you totally act preggo while on the pill or have the occasional wine during that time period and then start with the preggo-ness when stimming? Not like I want to go get wasted but it is kinda nice to unwind on the weekends. I should have asked last week but my mind was blown for getting to start so soon.


----------



## Bepaisley

Yay harvest- sounds great!! I mean sux that you have to do IVF but ur chances will be much higher! It always seems scary at first but then at some point u lose that and are actually excited. Glad ur there cuz it's so much easier when ur totally into and excited about the process. I wonder why some use a protocol with Lupron and some don't? Did ur re mention why? My re tells us to not drink while cycling at all...but he's really strict about diet so I'm not sure if that's really necessary. I'd maybe call ur clinic and ask, they love getting the easy questions :)


----------



## Bepaisley

Btw kayla I just saw u updated on ur scan last week, for some reason I missed all the updates from u and mrs bear. Glad all is well :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Bepaisley said:


> Yay harvest- sounds great!! I mean sux that you have to do IVF but ur chances will be much higher! It always seems scary at first but then at some point u lose that and are actually excited. Glad ur there cuz it's so much easier when ur totally into and excited about the process. I wonder why some use a protocol with Lupron and some don't? Did ur re mention why? My re tells us to not drink while cycling at all...but he's really strict about diet so I'm not sure if that's really necessary. I'd maybe call ur clinic and ask, they love getting the easy questions :)

Thanks bepaisley, I am going to play it safe and cut our the caffeine and wine not that I have been having much of that stuff lately anyways. Don't want any reason to blame myself for it not working! My Dr said that he is using this kind of protocol because of my type of ovaries? Not too sure exactly but he did say that there are tons of protocols for IVF so they must have some criteria for doing what they do, I hope!


----------



## Bepaisley

Prob a good idea! I asked the dr beforehand if I could still drink tea and he had said it was fine so I did. Now I keep wondering if that effected my egg quality etc...best to just not do anything you'll regret later! Keep us update on ur cycle!


----------



## Bepaisley

Bfn :(


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Oh no! So sorry Bepaisley :hugs: I can't imagine how disappointing that is. It is bad enough with a regular cycle and with IUI. Don't lose hope though, a lot of people get BFN the first try just to get their BFP the next time around :hugs:


----------



## Bepaisley

Yes it's just that i can't afford to do it again for awhile. I've been going through tests, treatments, meds, cycles for over a year and half now, feel like it'll never happen. Guess it's a forced break from it all, but i know i won't be able to stop thinking about it!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Maybe a break will be good - and there is no reason you can't keep trying on your own in the meantime. You never know when that BFP will come so you can't give up hope :hugs:

I know how what you mean about the cost too - it's awful that it isn't covered more by insurance. It's not like we are doing it for fun, PCOS is a medical condition after all.

Hang in there, your time will come. I've got almost 10 years on you and no way am I giving up yet. One way or another it WILL happen for you :hugs:


----------



## Bepaisley

I won't give up, just that we will save for a shared risk plan now. I still have some insurance money for more IUIs so I guess I'll ask if there's any point in that, and ask what I can do to improve my egg quality if anything. And of course try on our own as well, it's just so dissapointing to be at this point, never thought I'd be here...one more month till ur next cycle, hope injectables work for you, ive seen it work for a lot of girls, will ur hubby be back by then?


----------



## Harvest2009

Nooooooo!!!! Bepaisley I am soooooooo sad for you!! Are u sure it's not too early for a bfp? Maybe it will just take more time? When is ur blood test? I have been thinking about you so much lately and really hoping it is your turn, really hope you can continue to be the strong lady you are and get through this. Sending huge:hugs:


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks harvest, it's def not too early, beta is Monday only cuz clinic is closed wrrkends, otherwise the sheet said 15 days past ovulation and I'm 17...I was very upset yesterday but DH calmed me down, saying I need a break and we r gonna try again with a shared risk plan etc. I do feel as though I need a break, I have been on meds, shots, had surgery, always consistantly doing something for over a year. I feel like I want to try accupuncture and work out and save for a few months then get back on it. I really hope it works out the first time for u, it seems as though most get lucky first or second time. Hopefully dr will give me some answers and hope next week for the next cycle.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Bepaisley said:


> Thanks harvest, it's def not too early, beta is Monday only cuz clinic is closed wrrkends, otherwise the sheet said 15 days past ovulation and I'm 17...I was very upset yesterday but DH calmed me down, saying I need a break and we r gonna try again with a shared risk plan etc. I do feel as though I need a break, I have been on meds, shots, had surgery, always consistantly doing something for over a year. I feel like I want to try accupuncture and work out and save for a few months then get back on it. I really hope it works out the first time for u, it seems as though most get lucky first or second time. Hopefully dr will give me some answers and hope next week for the next cycle.

Bepaisley ... I have been following you and your progress. A very heart felt...I'm so sorry! My hopes were SO HIGH for you. :hugs:


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks PCOSmom, I've been following ur journal as well. Am actually gonna ask the dr if trying an IUI with injectables is worth it to try cuz I have lots of left over meds...if he says no I won't waste my time/stress/heartache, but ur blog really does give me hope. I have u in my thoughts and hope this round works for you, you've been through and are still going through so much, as so many girls on this thread are!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I would definitely go ahead and try some IUI with injectibles in the meantime, you never know what is going to work and when. A friend from college took 8 years to have her first and finally successful with IVF, then she was pregnant with her 2nd naturally in less than a year. Nothing is a waste of time if you feel up to it, and that way you can still try while waiting to save money for IVF.

I've considered the shared risk option as well. I'd do it in a second if the multiple attempts could be over more than one pregnancy. I'm debating the risk of paying for extra attempts and not using them vs. paying as we go and then ending up needing that many. Stinks that everything has to be so complicated... 

As for me - yes, injectibles will be starting up here in a couple weeks. We have everything timed so that I should be Oing while DH is home on his two week leave. Really hoping this is it. Would be awesome to have it happen when DH is home to take part in things - and less explanations for everyone than if it had happened while he was away... LOL


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi seoj,

I got my AF Aug.3rd 2011. I have a 26-34 Day cycle Kind of Irregular but hoping to have a BFP this Cycle , and will be be using Clearblue easy fertility Monitor for the 1st time this Cycle Hope to achieve it.


Fingers Crossed for You and me!! xoxox


----------



## seoj

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi seoj,
> 
> I got my AF Aug.3rd 2011. I have a 26-34 Day cycle Kind of Irregular but hoping to have a BFP this Cycle , and will be be using Clearblue easy fertility Monitor for the 1st time this Cycle Hope to achieve it.
> 
> 
> Fingers Crossed for You and me!! xoxox

Best of luck hun!!! 

I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you ALL... hope to see LOTS more BFP announcements soon :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Kaylakin

Paisley,
I am so sorry...I was so praying for you to have good news! I have been thinking about you and just hoping that things went well. Well, this sucks - there's no way around it. I think you have a great attitude of checking into the IUIs and not giving up. It's amazing what we go through that we never think we could deal with - and then we do. Do you have a follow up appointment with your doctor? My clinic told me there's no such thing as a failed cycle because they learn so much from each cycle. It's too bad that it's so damn expensive... 
Hang in there and I'll be thinking of you. I hope you get some answers and some clarity from your doctor over the next couple of days...


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks Kayla, hope ur doing well!
My follow up is Wednesday so will see what he says, def going for a shared risk plan next time, just hoping he can give me some positive reinforcement for future cycles...


----------

